# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Panik bricht aus - PSA geht nach Strahlentherapie nicht runter.

## bernd58

Hallo 
habe heute meinen PSA Wert von meinem Urologen 0,19 - es macht sich panik bei mir breit ,da meine bestrahlung jetzt 3 monate her ist und der psa nicht runtergehen will - 
meine diagnose und befundgeschichte steht unter meinem profil bei  " über mich " - kann das möglich sein das er noch sinkt oder deutet das auf eine erfolglose bestrahlung hin und somit 
auf einn systemischen verlauf und mikrometastasen - ich weiss bald nicht mehr wie ich mit dieser krankheit fertig werde - auch die bestrahlung hat mir recht zugesetzt - 
durchfall - blutige stuhlgänge ,die immer noch vorhanden sind.

Wie ist die Erfahrung hier -hab ich noch Chance auf Heilung?


Mein Strahlentherapeut meinte der erste Messwert - 3 mon. nach Strahlentherapie - sei noch nicht so aussagekräftig, allerdings habe ich den verdacht das ich nicht gerade den besten Strahlentherapeut an dieser Klinik erwischt habe.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

sei doch nicht so ungeduldig. Es kann bis zu zwei Jahre dauern bis man den Erfolg einer Strahlentherapie beurteilen kann.

Dein Strahlentherapeut hat nicht unrecht.

Das liegt daran, dass die Prostatakrebszellen sich sehr langsam teilen und die Strahlen zerstören die Zellen nicht direkt, sondern setzten ein Signal in der DNA der Zelle, dass der "alte" Teil bei der nächsten Teilung absterben soll. Es ist irgendwie schon verrückt, dass Krebszellen "unsterblich" sind, aber gerade dadurch gefährlich sind, wenn sie mit ihren Wucherungen ein lebenswichtiges Organ befallen.

Also übe Dich in Geduld!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Diogenes_57

Strahlentherapeuten bestimmen Zielgebiete und Strahlendosen. Die Qualität ihrer Arbeit lässt sich nur schwer als Patient bewerten. 

Ich stimme Hans-Jürgen zu. Erkundige Dich mal, warum Du keine begleitende Hormontherapie bekommst!

Gruß, D.

----------


## Helmut.2

bernd58



> habe heute meinen PSA Wert von meinem Urologen 0,19 - es macht sich panik bei mir breit ,da meine bestrahlung jetzt 3 monate her ist und der psa nicht runtergehen will -


Als ich 2005 bestrahlt wurde mit *3D-CRT und 66 Gry* hat sich erst nach 33 Wochen bzw. über 7 Monate einen Nadir von 0,219 ng/ml gebildet und danach ging es wieder Bergauf! Also warte einfach ab und lasse es in 4 oder 6 Wochen Rhythmus den PSA Wert messen erst wenn der Nadir feststeht solltest Du mit Hormonblockade (HB) beginnen!

Du wirst Dich noch daran gewöhnen wie die Werte als solches zu bewerten sind. Bei mir sind es im Juli 1998 15 Jahre her daher kann mich nichts mehr so schnell aus der Ruhe bringen!

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Urologe

... aber der PSA steigt auch nur noch gering ...
Ich empfehle in dieser Situation noch keine Hormontherapie zusätzlich durchzuführen, 
denn dann erkennen Sie garantiert nicht mehr, ob die Bestrahlung gewirkt hat.
Erst beim dritten Anstieg in Folge ist es sinnvoll, über eine zusätzliche Hormonbehandlung
nachzudenken.
Aber: wenn der Wert weiter steigen würde sollte überlegt werden, WOHER dieser Anstieg
kommt; denn die Prostataregion ist es nach Bestrahlung eher nicht.
Da in der Situation später sowieso zum Zeitpunkt X eine Hormontherapie erfolgt würde ICH
bis PSA ca. 0.8 - 1.0 warten, um dann mittels einer F18-Cholin-PET/CT den Herd zu lokalisieren.
Wir haben schon so manches Mal dann einen positiven Lymphknoten gefunden und nachdem
dieser (und ggf. die benachbarten) entfernt wurden einen PSA-Abfall auf Null für mehrere
Jahre verzeichnen können (und damit die notwendige Hormontherapie ebenfalls um Jahre
nach hinten verschoben)

Weitere Bemerkung zum PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung (bei nicht operierter Prostata):
Zeit bis Nadir
in Monaten
PSA-Nadir
Follow-up
Ergebnis

33
0.4
kein Rezidiv

17
3.2
Lokalrezidiv

12
7.2
Metastasen



Leider hab ich die Studie nicht mehr griffbereit, aus der diese Daten sind (war aber große Fallzahl)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Bernd,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situatin, wie Du. Wahrscheinlich hat es mich etwas schlimmer erwischt, da mein niedrigster PSA-Wert nach OP bei 0,30 lag. Bitte schau Dir gerne meinen Thread von vorne bis hinten an. 

Der damals noch anwesende Professor Schostak hat mir das gleiche geraten, wie Dir der Urologe Heute um 11:17 Uhr. Den Rat werde ich auch befolgen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du vor einer Hormontherapie den gleichen Horror hast, wie ich.

Behalte die Nerven. Gruß

Werner

----------


## bernd58

hallo an alle die geantwortet haben ,
erstmal danke dafür - ich bin da immer sehr nervös ,wenn es an die psa bestimmung geht und kann da teilweise 2 tage vorher nicht mehr recht schlafen - ich werd eure ratschläge und worte umzusetzen zu versuchen und versuch es etwas gelassener zu nehmen -ändern kann ich eh nichts mehr an der sch.... situation .
ich danke auch nochmal dem urologen und werd seinen ratschlag befolgen und auch mit meinem urologen mal besprechen - ich werd monatlich den psa messen lassen -ob das allerdings meiner psyche gut tut  ? ich werd es feststellen - so eine pet ct untersuchung ist natürlich für einen kassenpatienten auch immer so ein glücksspiel mit den kosten .
ich wünsch allen hier ein geruhsames schönes osterfest und nur gute prognosen .

lg bernd

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Bernd,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle den PSA-Wert nur alle drei Monate messen lassen. Das müsste ausreichen, um ggebenenfalls rechtzeitig eine Hormontherapie einzuleiten. Die monatliche Messung belastet Dich nur unnötig und führt meines Erachtens zu keiner früheren therapeutischen Konsequenz.

Gruß

Hansjörg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo 
ich möchte nun weiter von meinem verlauf berichten und es tun sich mir immer wieder neue fragen auf - ich hab meinen psa nun nach 6 wochen wieder messen lassen und er ist auf 0,17  von 0,19 zurückgegangen - meine blutigen stuhlgänge nach der bestrahlung sind seit ein paar wochen komplett verschwunden -gott sei dank.
allerdings tun sich mir fragen auf eine ev. fehlbehandlung auf - bei mir wurde die prostatalouge bestrahlt-da bei mir aber infiltrationen in der rechtensamenblase waren ,ist meine frage ob dieses gebiet bei einer bestrahlung der prostatalouge mit abgedeckt ist -ich hab diese frage meinem urologen und strahlentherapeut gestellt und bekam keine für mich ausreichende antworten . der strahlentherapeut redete nur drum herum und der urologe meine die samenblasen sitzen hinten an der prostata dran -ich hab mir bilder dieses bereiches angeschaut und für mich gehn die samenblasen nach oben zwischen blase und darm . bin nun ziemlich verunsichert ob die bestrahlung richtig gemacht wurde . kann man das gebiert der samenblasen extra nochmal bestrahlen ?
ein andere frage tut sich mir auch auf -da ich hin und wieder im rechten oberbauch -rippenbogen schmerzen hab ob bei diesem psa wert schon knochenmetastasen in den rippen sein können -das letzte knochenszintigram war ende september 2012 und es war bestens in ordnung -laut radiologe -ct abdomen ist schon ein jahr her -war aber auch alles besten .lunge wurde vor 14 tagen beim facharzt untersucht mit röntgen -alles bestens .
 gruss bernd

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo 
> allerdings tun sich mir fragen auf eine ev. fehlbehandlung auf - bei mir wurde die prostatalouge bestrahlt-da bei mir aber infiltrationen in der rechtensamenblase waren ,ist meine frage ob dieses gebiet bei einer bestrahlung der prostatalouge mit abgedeckt ist -ich hab diese frage meinem urologen und strahlentherapeut gestellt und bekam keine für mich ausreichende antworten . der strahlentherapeut redete nur drum herum und der urologe meine die samenblasen sitzen hinten an der prostata dran -ich hab mir bilder dieses bereiches angeschaut und für mich gehn die samenblasen nach oben zwischen blase und darm . bin nun ziemlich verunsichert ob die bestrahlung richtig gemacht wurde . kann man das gebiert der samenblasen extra nochmal bestrahlen ?
> ein andere frage tut sich mir auch auf -da ich hin und wieder im rechten oberbauch -rippenbogen schmerzen hab ob bei diesem psa wert schon knochenmetastasen in den rippen sein können -das letzte knochenszintigram war ende september 2012 und es war bestens in ordnung -laut radiologe -ct abdomen ist schon ein jahr her -war aber auch alles besten .lunge wurde vor 14 tagen beim facharzt untersucht mit röntgen -alles bestens .
>  gruss bernd


1. Wenn Ihr Strahlentherapeut richtig geplant hat, dann war die Samenblasenloge ebenfalls mit ihm Bestrahlungsgebiet. Zur Zielvolumendefinition gibt's genaue Leitlinien, die Strahlentherapeuten befolgen sollten.
 2. Ich würde kein Skelettszinti machen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für sichtbare Knochenmetastasen bei diesem PSA-Wert (ohne Hormontherapie) ist minimal.

----------


## bernd58

> 1. Wenn Ihr Strahlentherapeut richtig geplant hat, dann war die Samenblasenloge ebenfalls mit ihm Bestrahlungsgebiet. Zur Zielvolumendefinition gibt's genaue Leitlinien, die Strahlentherapeuten befolgen sollten.
>  2. Ich würde kein Skelettszinti machen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für sichtbare Knochenmetastasen bei diesem PSA-Wert (ohne Hormontherapie) ist minimal.


aber das ist ja gerade mein gedanke ,das die planung ev fehlerhaft ist -da auf meine frage ,was bestrahlt wurde immer nur von der prostataloge die rede war -ist bei einer bestrahlung der prostataloge nach den leitlinien automatisch die samenblasenloge mit bestrahlt ?
könnte man die samenblasenloge noch nachbestrahlen ?
ausser meiner op im jahr 2010 und der strahlentherapie im nov. dez. 2012 hab ich noch keinerlei andere therapie erhalten -also noch nie irgend eine hormontherapie oder ähnliches -aber wie kann man dann den schmerzhaften bereich auf ev. knochenmetastasen untersuchen? -am 18 .06 hab ich wieder kontrolltermin beim urologen .

mfg bernd

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> aber das ist ja gerade mein gedanke ,das die planung ev fehlerhaft ist -da auf meine frage ,was bestrahlt wurde immer nur von der prostataloge die rede war -ist bei einer bestrahlung der prostataloge nach den leitlinien automatisch die samenblasenloge mit bestrahlt ?


Bei Samenblasenbefall, ja.



> könnte man die samenblasenloge noch nachbestrahlen ?


Nein, das würde ein sehr hohes Risiko für Überscheidungen im Darmbereicht bedeuten.




> ausser meiner op im jahr 2010 und der strahlentherapie im nov. dez. 2012 hab ich noch keinerlei andere therapie erhalten -also noch nie irgend eine hormontherapie oder ähnliches -aber wie kann man dann den schmerzhaften bereich auf ev. knochenmetastasen untersuchen? -am 18 .06 hab ich wieder kontrolltermin beim urologen d


Ich würde gar nichts machen. Das ist meines Erachtens keine Knochenmetastase.

----------


## bernd58

Meine Panik wird immer grösser - am 18.06.2013 wurde mein PSA beim Urologen gemessen und dabei kam der schreckliche Wert von 0,26 heraus - was mich in eine tiefe Krise brachte - 
der Wert ist nun ein halbes Jahr nach der Bestrahlung  -somit kann ich wohl von einem Versagen der Bestrahlung ausgehen und mich auf einen langsam daherschleichenden Tod einstellen.
Allerdings bin ich immer noch nicht überzeugt ob meine Bestrahlung richtig ausgeführt wurde-weil ich hier im Forum immer wieder von einer SAmenblasenloge lese und die bei mir nirgendwo im Bestrahlungsgespräch auch nur erwähnt wurde-es war immer nur die Prostataloge im Gespräch - allerdings hoffe ich auch immer noch das der Messwert vielleicht nur ein Ausrutscher war -woran ich aber selber nicht so glaub- mein Urologe sieht das alles irgendwie noch recht entspannt an -ich werd mir wohl Gedanken machen müssen wie es bei mir weitergeht und bin natürlich sehr an eurer Meinung und Erfahrungen Interessiert- 

gruss bernd

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ................. 
> der Wert ist nun ein halbes Jahr nach der Bestrahlung  -somit kann ich wohl von einem Versagen der Bestrahlung ausgehen und mich auf einen langsam daherschleichenden Tod einstellen.



Hallo Bernd,

bei mir wurde die Loge vor knapp 9 Jahren erfolglos bestrahlt (bei einem PSA von 0,69) und ich lebe immer noch in gutem Zustand!!!! Erst 3 Jahre nach dieser Bestrahlung musste ich mit AHT anfangen, da das PSA bis 3,7 angestiegen war.

Ich würde jetzt gar nichts machen, alle 6-8 Wochen PSA messen. Wenn das in die Gegend von 1,2 - 1,5 kommt ein PET/CT machen lassen.
Jetzt ein Szintigramm oder PET/CT macht keinen Sinn, da bei so niedrigem PSA die Wahrscheinlichkeit nahe Null ist, etwas zu sehen.

Ich kann gut verstehen, wie Dir zumute ist! Aber glaube mir eins: Der langsam daherschleichende Tod hat noch einen sehr langen Weg vor sich!!

Gruss
Klaus

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Bernd,

so schnell stirbt man nicht an Prostatakrebs. Ein PSA-Wert von 0,26 ist noch lange kein Grund, um aus dem "Kellerfenster" zu springen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lies doch mal das Buch von meinem Freund Gerd Unterstenhöfer: "Etwas besseres als den Tod findest Du allemal. Ein langes Leben mit Prostatakrebs":

*http://www.hayit.de/info_etwas_besse...s_den_tod.html*

Gerd schlägt sich seit 18 Jahren mit einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs herum. Sein PSA-Wert war bei *1.835* als die Chemotherapie nicht mehr wirkte. Jetzt ist er glücklich, nachdem das neue Mittel Zytiga seinen PSA-Wert auf ca. 400 heruntergedrückt hat.

Gruß 

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Klaus(A) und BurgerH,
mich macht diese Feststellung das ich nicht mehr heibar bin ziemlich fertig , diese Blutkontrollen usw- alles ziemlich belastent für mich und am Ende natürlich auch für meine Familie -die es dann irgendwie zu spüren bekommen.Allerdings weiss ich jetzt natürlich auch an was ich sterben werde,wenn ich nicht vom Auto überfahren werd oder Der Herzkasper mich erwischt.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen ,die mit ungünstiger Diagnose lange Überleben -aber das sind wohl die einzelnen Ausnahmen .Ich kenne 2 Fälle in meinem Umfeld bei denen es ziemlich rasch zu Ende ging ,Bei dem einen nach 3 Jahren und dem anderen mit Niedrigem PSA nach 6 Jahren.
Allerdings ärgert es mich doch schon etwas ,dass meine Bestrahlung verm. doch etwas fehlerhaft verlief und ich keine 2 Möglichkeit bekomme.Da bei mir nur die Prostataloge und nicht zusätzlich die Samenblasenloge mitbestrahlt wurde obwohl dort Infiltration vorhanden war.Auch der grosse Anstieg des PSA von 7 hunderstel auf einmal macht mir Kopfzerbrechen ,so einen Anstieg hatte ich noch nie.Ich werde wohl damit irgendwie zurecht kommen müssen und mir Gedanken über meinen Abgang machen.


Gruss Bernd

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Bernd,

ich kann verstehen, dass Du im Moment ziemlich fertig bist....aber was Klaus und Hansjörg schrieben ist doch richtig.

Du hast eine - vermeintliche - Steigerung von 0,19 auf 0,26 - wer sagt denn, dass der letzte Wert stimmt und nicht einer Meß- oder Auswerteungenauigkeit geschuldet ist ? 
Auch wenn das sicher nicht zur Beruhigung beiträgt, wirst Du die nächste Messung abwarten müssen.

Und selbst wenn sich die 0,26 dann bestätigen, musst Du noch lange nicht ans Sterben denken (zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit) - dann ist irgendwann ein CT fällig, um zu schauen, was denn den PSA verursacht und wo es sitzt...so wie Klaus schrieb.

Ja, die Situation ist Mist....aber so ganz schlimm doch nun auch wieder nicht....Kopf hoch.

Uwe

P.S. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Dir hilft, aber eine "Scheißangst" habe ich manchmal auch.....bin aber nicht gewillt, mir davon den Tag versauen zu lassen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@bernd58:

Du hast zwei Dir bekannte Fälle genannt mit "niedrigen" PSA, welche innerhalb von 3, 6 Jahren verstorben sind.

Ich kenne z.B. mehrere Fälle, mit ungünstigeren Prognosen, und alle leben noch 10 Jahre nach Diagnose. Wobei ein Fall dabei ist mit einem PSA von 1500 ng/ml mittlerweile. Der letzt genannte war im übrigen nie bei einem Urologen, läßt sein PSA alljährlich bei seinem Hausarzt bestimmen, der nur noch mit dem Kopf schüttelt, und ist der Meinung,
"so lange er keine Schmerzen hat wird er einen Teufel tuen." Er ist 82 Jahre alt.

Also "Kollesche Schnürschuh" immer hübsch langsam machen mit dem "Abgang", und diese Gedanken erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo ,
danke für die beruhigenden Worte ,allerdings viele Berichte und Statistiken sagen andere Dinge aus . Ich denke die Paar wo Ihr kennt werden wohl die glückliche Ausnahme sein.
Ich werde mich dann jetzt wohl mit der Krankenkasse rumärgern müssen  um ein PET/CT zu bekommen ,was sehr ärgerlich ist ,man ist ja eigentlich schon genug bestraft.
Oder habt ihr noch welche Optionen für mich und wie ich weiter vorgehen kann um noch so lange wie es geht in guter Qualität zu leben .
Alternativmedizin oder Sonstiges was kann ich noch tun .
Danke schonmal .

bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

warum mit der Kasse rumärgern? Das PET/CT verordnet doch der zuständige Arzt.
Als ich nach der RPE 2 Monate Darmprobleme hatte, wollte ich auch ein MRT machen lassen. Die Frage war, welcher Arzt verordnet mir das?
Hierfür gibt es einen vorgeschriebenen Weg. Eine Darmspiegelung kam aber, wegen der OP noch nicht in frage.
Es gibt in Deutschland eine kostenlose Patientenberatung per Telefon 0800 0117722
*https://www.unabhaengige-patientenberatung.de/startseite.html*
Die sagten zu mir, dass ich mich mit meiner Krankenkasse in Verbindung setzen muss, um die Kostenübernahme zu klären. Das Gespräch verlief völlig stressfrei.

Jeder Bürger hat das Recht auf eine ausreichende Behandlung.
Und was viele nicht wissen, sogar auf die best mögliche Behandlung/Versorgung.
Egal ob Privat- oder Gesetzlich Versichert.
Um das Letztere zu bekommen, ist aber oft ein Anwalt nötig. Hier muss man dann für die Behandlungen erst einmal in Vorkasse gehen. Das macht oder kann natürlich nicht jeder.
Vielleicht haben wir hier ja jemanden im Forum, der sich mit dem Versicherungsrecht noch besser auskennt.

Zu deiner Statistik: Welche Einzelfälle meinst du denn?
Hier im Forum gibt es ca. 3.500 Benutzer. Die meisten melden sich nicht mehr. Sie sind aber nicht alle gestorben, sondern sind gesund.
Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Zurzeit sind 250 Benutzer aktiv. Von denen einige Probleme haben.
Ich glaube, es gibt keine Statistik, die über 10 Jahre hinausragt. Das wurde wohl damals vergessen aufzuschreiben. Ich weiß es nicht genau.
Einiges, was ich in der Vergangenheit hier im Forum geschrieben habe, musste von anderen Usern korrigiert werden. Das ist auch gut so, denn ich lerne ja noch, meine Krankheit zu verstehen.
Dich beruhigen möchte ich nun nicht. Das haben andere schon gemacht.
Ich denke aber, dass wir heute eine sehr große Überlebenschance haben.

Wenn es nicht anders geht, suche einen Psychiater auf. 
Als ich 2005 meine 1. Diagnose erhielt, Verdacht auf Tumor im Bauchbereich, war ich fix und fertig. Die Organe, Harnleiter, alles wurde bereits Ummauert. Eine OP hatte ich verweigert, weil mein Vater nach einer OP sehr früh gestorben war.
Nur Hahnleiterschienen wurden eingesetzt, um die Nieren zu retten.
Ich war so fertig mit den Nerven, dass ich jeden Tag etwas Alkohohl trank.
Nach sehr, sehr langen 3 Monaten kam dann die Entwarnung. Kein bösartiger Krebs.
Ich glaube, ich hatte damals meinen Verstand versoffen. Ich war aber immer korrekt gegenüber der Familie und teilweise auch gegenüber meinen Freunden geblieben. Das ist sehr wichtig, deshalb schreibe ich es.
Obwohl mich das nervte, dass alle immer wieder sagten, ach, das wird schon wieder.

Ob ich heute noch Verstand habe, müssen andere beurteilen.  :Blinzeln: 
Früher hatte ich die Psychiater belächelt. Heute respektiere ich sie.
Von meinen extremen Schmerzen konnte mich zwar keiner befreien, aber die geführten Gespräche hatten mir damals sehr geholfen.
Ich lag nicht auf dem Sofa, ich hatte den Arzt gleich zum Duzfreund gemacht.
Wir trinken heute noch im Sommer gemeinsam auf der Terrasse (ich bin wieder Raucher) Tee, bzw. Kaffee.

Gruss
Hartmut

*BTW:* _Der Tumor hatte nichts mit der Prostata zu tun.
           Heute habe ich den Prosti-Krebs. Ich benötige aber keinen Phycho mehr_.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,
mein nächster Kontrolltermin ,Anfang Sept. rückt wieder näher und meine Nervosität steigt. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich schon weiss das mein Wert sicherlich weiter gestiegen ist. Im Moment plagen mich aber auch stärkere Schmerzen im Becken und Bein . Da ich aber auch schon eine Bandscheiben -OP an den Wirbeln L5-S1 hatte und seither eine Nervenwurzelläsion in dem Bereich habe und deshalb seit der OP chronische Schmerzen im rechten Bein leide , ist es für mich  schwierig zu deuten ob es vielleicht schon Knochenmetasen sind.Mein letztes Knochenszinti war Okt. 2012 und ein MRT der Lendenwirbelsäule im Dez. 2012 - alle beiden Untersuchungen waren ohne Befund auf Knochenmetastasen . Mein letzter PSA war 0,26 und nun meine Frage dazu - kann bei diesem PSA Wert ,ich hab noch keine Hormontherapie gehabt,schon schmerzhafte Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sein . Und wie oft kann man so ein Knochenszinti machen . ich hab ja schon einiges an Strahlen abbekommen.

gruss Bernd

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Bernd,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle dem Rat des Urologen folgen und vor allen Dingen ruhig Blut bewahren.

Ein Rezidiv nach Strahlentherapie wird bei einem Wert von 2,0 ng/ml über dem Nadir gemessen, also bei Dir 0,16 + 2,0 = 2,26!

Erst dann beginnt man mit einer weiteren Behandlung, wahrscheinlich einer Hormontherapie, wobei Du, wenn es soweit ist, mit Deinem Urologen besprechen solltest, ob für den Beginn wegen der niedrigeren Nebenwirkungen ein HT mit Bicalutamid (Tabletten) angezeigt wäre.

Mehr Information aus einem Informationsblatt des KID (Krebsinformationsdienstes Heidelberg):

*https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....nstieg-rad.pdf*

Alles Gute und weniger Stress!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## bernd58

Hallo BurgerH,

danke für deine Antwort , aber bei mir war es nach der Op eine Rezidivbestrahlung ( biochemisches Rezidiv ) . Gelten da die von dir genannten Werte auch ,ich war der Meinung da wäre es etwas anders. Ich fiebere ja schon meinem nächsten Urolgentermin am 18.09. entgegen. 
Ich werde Ihn da mal Auf Hormontherapie ansprechen und was er so mit mir vor hat ,da ich davon ausgehe das meine PSA-Werte weiter steigen werden.
Bin gespannt was er für eine Hormontherapie empfiehlt ,man liest ja hier viel über die eine und andere Art der Hormontherapie . Welche ist die Beste ?
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist ,bei vielen Mitgliedern hier werden Blutwerte bestimmt von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab .Zum Beispiel Tumormarker und die ganzen anderen Werte .Sind das Blutwerte die nur dem Privatpatienten vorbehalten sind oder kann ich,als Kassenpatient auch solche Werte  von meinem Urologen einfordern?
Und noch eine Frage zu einem Knochenszinti - gibt es da unterschiedlich gut Geräte ,auf was sollte ich achten und wie oft kann man solch eine Untersuchung machen ? Ich hab bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt schon drei hinter mir und die letzte war im Okt. 2012.

Gruss Bernd

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo BurgerH,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort , aber bei mir war es nach der Op eine Rezidivbestrahlung ( biochemisches Rezidiv ) . Gelten da die von dir genannten Werte auch ,ich war der Meinung da wäre es etwas anders. Ich fiebere ja schon meinem nächsten Urolgentermin am 18.09. entgegen. 
> Ich werde Ihn da mal Auf Hormontherapie ansprechen und was er so mit mir vor hat ,da ich davon ausgehe das meine PSA-Werte weiter steigen werden.
> Bin gespannt was er für eine Hormontherapie empfiehlt ,man liest ja hier viel über die eine und andere Art der Hormontherapie . Welche ist die Beste ?
> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist ,bei vielen Mitgliedern hier werden Blutwerte bestimmt von denen ich noch nie was gehört hab .Zum Beispiel Tumormarker und die ganzen anderen Werte .Sind das Blutwerte die nur dem Privatpatienten vorbehalten sind oder kann ich,als Kassenpatient auch solche Werte  von meinem Urologen einfordern?
> Und noch eine Frage zu einem Knochenszinti - gibt es da unterschiedlich gut Geräte ,auf was sollte ich achten und wie oft kann man solch eine Untersuchung machen ? Ich hab bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt schon drei hinter mir und die letzte war im Okt. 2012.
> 
> Gruss Bernd


Hallo Bernd,

da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. Wahrscheinlich gilt die Rezidiv-Definiton nach OP mit 0,20 ng/ml in zweimaliger Messung bestätigt auch nach OP und Bestrahlung. 

Trotzdem würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch keinen Gedanken an die Hormontherapie verschwenden. Bei Deinen Daten würde ich selbst noch zuwarten bis der PSA ein Höhe von 5 oder 10 ng/ml errreicht.

Aber wenn HT, dann mit Antiandrogenen (Bicalutamid) anfangen, weil bei nicht fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinomen gemessen an einem PSA-Wert unter 500 die Tabletten gleichwertig mit der Spritze sind. Weil bei den Antiandrogenen kein Testosteronentzug erfolgt, sind die Nebenwirkungen bedeutend geringer als mit der chemischen Kastration mit Spritze.

Was soll eigentlich die Frage nach dem Knochenszintigramm. Das ist doch bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,26 völlig unsinnig, da da in der Regel bestimmt noch keine Knochenmetastasen entstanden sind und selbst wenn, sie mit dem Szinitigramm noch nicht nachgewiesen werden können.

Selbstverständlichb gibt es noch eine Reihe weiterer Parameter, die aber umstritten sind. In der Nachsorge ist der PSA ein recht zuverlässiger Parameter.

Ich glaube, dass Dein Problem mehr auf der psychischen Seite liegt. Ich weiß nicht, ob Dir weitere Untersuchungen wirklich helfen und die Angst nicht noch vergrößern. Du solltest etwas gegen Deine Angst vor dem Rezidiv unternehmen:

*Entspannungstraining,  Meditation, Psycholonkologie oder mit dem bequemen Weg eines modernen Psychopharmakons. Das würde ich aber nicht vom Hausarzt, sondern mir vom Neurologen verschreiben lassen.*

Alles Gute

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

nun haben dir ja bereits viele fundierte Menschen und Ärzte geantwortet.
Ich möchte nur hinzufügen, selbst wenn alles nicht so gelaufen ist, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast, wirst du sicherlich die nächsten 20 Jahre überleben.
Beruhige dich nun wieder etwas. Es wird alles nicht so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

Das mit der privat versicherten Versorgung gegenüber der, der Kassenpatienten ist quatsch.
Im Gegenteil. Wer privat Versichert ist, wird ausgenommen wie eine Gans.
Soll heissen, du bekommst die notwendige Versorgung, und nicht den unnötigen Kostenschnickschnack.
Die verkürzten Blutuntersuchungen sind schon OK. - Alles andere braucht der Arzt bzw. Mensch nicht!
Das hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit, sonst würdest du hier nicht so viele privatversicherte, aktive Mitglieder im Forum finden.
Die Kassenversicherten haben keine Probleme. Lesen nur noch im Hintergrund.
Das war mir damals, bei meiner Recherge aufgefallen.
Ich hatte diese netten Menschen einmal indirekt als "Kaviarfresser" bezeichnet. *gg*

Gruss 
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS.

_Zitat HartmuT: "Ich hatte diese netten Menschen einmal indirekt als "Kaviarfresser" bezeichnet. *gg*"

_Incl. mich, ich glaube "Körnerfresser war auch dabei....

LG, Helmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo 
hatte jetzt meinen Kontrolltermin bei meinem Urologen und leider ist mein PSA wieder gestiegen und zwar von 0,26 auf 0,29 . Mist ,aber ich konnte es mir ja schon denken . Somit steht wohl klar das meine kürzliche Bestrahlung ausser Nebenwirkungen nichts gebracht hat - leider.

Ich hab mit ihm über das weitere Vorgehen gesprochen . Er möchte bis ca. 1,0 nichts unternehmen und wenn ich möchte vorher ein PET/CT oder PSMA/CT durchführen bei dem Wert um 1,0 .

Er möchte dann mit einer LNRH Hormontherapie beginnen -ich meinte er sagte Eligard oder ähnlich -ich war so nervös das ich mir eh nur die Hälfte merken konnte und ich im mom auch noch  unter starke Schmerzmittel ( Tilidin ) wegen meiner Nervenwurzelläsion stehe .

Was kann ich noch meinerseits tun ? Ist dieser Ansatz meines Urologen ok ,oder gibt es Besseres ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... leider ist mein PSA wieder gestiegen und zwar von 0,26 auf 0,29 . 
> Somit steht wohl klar das meine kürzliche Bestrahlung ausser 
> Nebenwirkungen nichts gebracht hat - leider.


Es war schon richtig, diese letzte Heilungschance wahrzunehmen,
auch wenn es nicht gereicht haben sollte. Das weiss man erst hinterher.
Hoffentlich belästigen Dich die Nebenwirkungen nicht allzu lange.
Nun hast Du eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem Jahr, aber
es ist noch nicht klar, ob es sich dabei um einen "PSA-Bump" handle,
oder ob das doch eher das weitere Wachstum jener Metastasen sei, 
die der die Strahlen nicht erreicht hatten.





> Ich hab mit ihm (dem Urologen) über das weitere Vorgehen gesprochen . 
> Er möchte bis ca. 1,0 nichts unternehmen und wenn ich möchte vorher 
> ein PET/CT oder PSMA/CT durchführen bei dem Wert um 1,0 .
> 
> Er möchte dann mit einer LNRH Hormontherapie beginnen -ich meinte er sagte Eligard ...


Auch Forums-Urologe FS hatte Dir in Beitrag #5  empfohlen, 
was nun auch Dein eigener Urologe sagt:
Warten, bis ein PET ein aussagekräftiges Bild liefere, 
dann ggf. Intervention oder nötigenfalls AHT.

Ob ein Cholin-PET/CT bei PSA 1 ng/ml ein aussagekräftiges Bild liefere, 
sei mal dahingestellt, für eine PSMA-PET/CT brauchst Du schon mal 2 ng/ml.
Bei Deiner gegenwärtigen Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem Jahr würde 
so ein PSMA-PET-Bild in rund drei Jahren erfolgen können.
Falls das nicht, wie Urologe FS hofft, einen therapierbaren Knoten zeigt,
wäre dann gelegentlich mal eine AHT angezeigt. Bei den tiefen PSA-Werten,
auch noch in Jahren, wäre wohl ein Antiandrogen (Casodex) angenehmer,
als gleich mit der nebenwirkungsstärkeren Androgendeprivation (Eligard) 
zuzustechen.

Aber das steht ja alles schon in den vielen Beiträgen, 
die hier schon geschrieben worden sind.

Ich wünsch Dir, dass Du Deine Nervenwurzelläsion bald in den Griff bekommst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für deine Antwort . Wie muss ich das mit dem PSA - Bump verstehen , besteht da noch geringe Hoffnung das die Bestrahlung was gebracht hat ? Mein Urologe geht von einem Versagen der Strahlentherapie aus und bereitet mich wohl schon mal seelisch und moralisch auf die Hormontherapie vor . 
Wie verhält sich das mit der Vewrdoppelungszeit - bleibt die im groben konstant über einen langen Zeitraum oder kann sich diese schlagartig ändern?
Ich werde meinen Urolgen nocghmals darauf ansprechen ,ev. doch erst mit Casodex oder ähnlichem anzufangen wobei ich bei ihm Bicalutamid angesprochen habe .
Er meintew er sei  eher konservativ eingestellt und beginne deshalb auch schon mit PSA 1,0 mit Hormontherapie ,es gäbe moderne eingestellte Urolgen die würden später teilweise erst bei 4 anfangen. Obwohl mein Urolge auch recht jung ist und ein Ableger der Uniklinik Heidelberg ist .
Er wolle dem Krebs gleich die Nahrung nehmen und Bicalutamid zusätzlich um einen sogenannten - Flair Up - zu vermeiden .

Meine Nervenwurzel plagt mich schon seit 2003 und die werd ich wohl nicht mehr so richtig unter Kontrolle bringen - aber sie bringt mich halt nicht um !

Gruss Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Hqallo Bernd,
ich schreib ein paar Antworten zwischen Deine Zeilen.




> Wie muss ich das mit dem PSA - Bump verstehen , besteht da noch geringe Hoffnung das die Bestrahlung was gebracht hat ?


Ja, so ist es, geringe Hoffnung.
Zum PSA-Bump kannst Du dich mal mit der Suchfunktion hier im Forum schlau machen




> Wie verhält sich das mit der Vewrdoppelungszeit - bleibt die im groben konstant über einen langen Zeitraum oder kann sich diese schlagartig ändern?


Die VZ ist ein Charakteristikum eines jeden Krebses. Sie bleibt weitgehend konstant und kann deswegen als Prognoseinstrument gebraucht werden. Nach einer AHT pflegt die VZ kürzer zu sein, scheint sich dann aber wieder an die VZ zuvor anzugleichen.




> Ich werde meinen Urolgen nochmals darauf ansprechen ,ev. doch erst mit Casodex oder ähnlichem anzufangen wobei ich bei ihm Bicalutamid angesprochen habe .


Casodex ist ein Markenname für Bicalutamid. "Ähnliches" wäre ein Generikum gleicher Wirkung.




> Er meinte er sei  eher konservativ eingestellt und beginne deshalb auch schon mit PSA 1,0 mit Hormontherapie ,es gäbe moderne eingestellte Urolgen die würden später teilweise erst bei 4 anfangen.
> Er wolle dem Krebs gleich die Nahrung nehmen und Bicalutamid zusätzlich um einen sogenannten - Flair Up - zu vermeiden .


Ich fürchte, dass es keine Evidenz gebe, ob die Androgendeprivation oder das Antiandrogen zuerst genommen werden solle, oder beide zusammen. Wichtig ist, dass der PSA möglichst tief sinke und bleibe.
Auch ob ein früher oder später Einstieg hilfreich sei, ist offen. Sicher ist nur, dass Bilder bei unter 2 ng/ml wenig bringen, denn nichts sehen heisst nicht, es sei nichts da.[/QUOTE]

Tut mir leid, dich ratlos zu lassen.

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi

----------


## Friedhelm

Hallo Bernd,

um dich zu einer realistischen (und nicht deiner verständlicherweise sehr sensiblen) Sichtweise deiner Situation zu bringen, ist ja hier schon Vieles geschrieben worden.

Ich möchte aber noch eines ergänzen, was dich *in Zukunft* nicht wieder nervös machen sollte.

Ich war eigentlich auch immer davon überzeugt, dass die Zellteilung ein natürlicher Vorgang ist und daher ohne Sprünge abläuft. Dem ist aber wohl nicht so.

Wenn du meinen PSA-Verlauf ansiehst,

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=511&page=graphic

müsste die logarithmische Kurve in der Zeit von 2009 bis 2013 eigentlich eine Gerade sein (= konstante Verdopplungszeit). Ist sie aber nicht, und es hat mich jedes mal erschreckt, wenn der PSA-Wert höher war als erwartet.

Also, solltest du dich für eine AHT entscheiden, dann rechne auch danach immer wieder mit unerwarteten Werten, die dich aber nicht verrückt machen sollten. Warte lieber hoffnungsvoll auf die nächsten.

vG  und alles Gute

Friedhelm

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hvielemi und Friedhelm ,

möcht mich für eure Antworten und Ratschläge bedanken. Ich werd versuchen  einige der Ratschläge umzusetzen um etwas von meiner scheiss Panik zu verlieren , was aber für mich schwer sein wird . Man liest ja auch hier ,hin und wieder, dass man mit T3b und Gleason 7b schlechte Karten hat. Da mein Alter ja noch recht jung für diese sch....... Krankheit ist werd ich mir wohl um meinen 65 Geburtstag keine Sorgen machen müssen . 

Aber wie gesagt, werd mich jetzt intensiver mit der Hormongeschichte auseinandersetzen und zw. PSA- Wert 1 und 2 ein PET/CT machen ,um dann zu entscheiden wie es weiter geht.

Es werden sich bei mir bestimmt noch einige Fragen zu der weiteren Behandlung auftun und ich hoffe das ich dann wieder um Rat fragen darf . Auch möcht ich mir mehr Zeit für dieses Forum nehmen und aktiver hier mitschreiben, obwohl ich eigentlich versuch , alles was mit der Krankheit zu tun hat ,wegzuschieben und nicht daran zu denken solang ich noch keine Nennenswerte Beschwerden hab . Im mom. setzt mir mehr die Psyche und mein Rücken zu .

Es wurde vor ein paar Tagen ein CT der Hüfte und Oberschenkel durchgeführt -keine Metastasen in den Knochen -Gott sei Dank .

Gruss Bernd

----------


## Friedhelm

> Hallo Hvielemi und Friedhelm ,
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, werd mich jetzt intensiver mit der Hormongeschichte auseinandersetzen und zw. PSA- Wert 1 und 2 ein PET/CT machen ,um dann zu entscheiden wie es weiter geht.
> 
> 
> Gruss Bernd


Hallo Bernd,

wieso bist du bei einem Werte unter 2 ng//ml so scharf auf ein PET/CT?

1. Wird man sehr wahrscheinlich nichts sehen
2. Wenn man doch was findet, wirst du wohl vorsichtshalber doch eine HT machen, am besten eine intermittierende, dann kannst du in einer Therapiepause immer noch ein PET machen lassen und hast bis dahin auch bessere Nerven mit deinem PK umzugehen.


Das Ziel ist bei guter Lebensqualität Zeit zu gewinnen und deshalb nicht schon bei kleinen PSA-Werten mit einer Therapie beginnen, die einem die Lebensqualität vermiest.

Alles Gute 

Friedhelm

----------


## bernd58

Danke Hvielemi  für deine ausführliche Antwort ,

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich wieder einen Termin, am 05.12.2013, bei meinem Strahlentherapeuten. Da ich schon seit einiger Zeit  den Verdacht hege,dass meine Bestrahlung fehlerhaft war ,frage ich euch um Rat ,insbesondere den hier anwsenden Strahlentherapeut und Urologen.
Da bei mir die rechte Samenblase mit infiltriert war habe ich meinen Strahlentherapeuten gefragt - ob meine Samenblaseloge mit bestrahlt wurde . er verneinte dies . ich hab ihm dann nochmal erklärt das bei mir die Samenblase recht mit betroffen war - Er blätterte unruhig in meiner Akte und meinte dann -sie sei mit tangiert worden . worauf ich nachfragte ,was er unter tangiert versteht und ich nochmals wissen wollte ob die Samenblasenloge mit der richtigen Dosis bestrahlt wurde-auf diese Frage wich er mir aus und zeigte mir einen Bestrahlungsplan mit dem ich als Laie nicht viel anfangen konnte sonder nur irgend welche eingerahmten Felder zeigte. Ich hab mir meine kompletten Unterlagen aushändigen lassen . 
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ? Was für Möglichkeiten hab ich ? Was kann ich tun ?
Ich glaub ich sterb nicht an Protatakrebs sonder bekomm vorher einen Herzkasper -weil diese Krebsdiagnose und das ganze drumherum mich schafft.

Am 19.12.2013 hab ich wieder Kontrolltermin bei meinen Urologen -bin auf seine Meinung dazu gespannt.
Dann werd ich von Ihm noch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk - Anstieg des PSA - bekommen und mein Weihnachten ist gelaufen.


Gruss Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Ich möchte meinen weiteren Verlauf hier mitteilen und erhoffe mir vielleicht auch weitere Ratschläge .
Wie Ihr aus den vorigen Beiträgen seht ,belastet mich diese Krankheit extrem und mein Verlauf entwickelt sich auch nicht positiv .
Nach offener OP 2010 und Strahlentherapie 2012 steigt mein PSA stetig an und ist zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt bei 0,45 angelangt .
Ende 2013 hatte ich Schmerzen in der rechten Hüfte - CT Becken ergab leichte Läsionen in beiden Hüftgelenkkugeln, die nicht eindeutig zu beurteilen waren .
4 Monate Später nochmals Kontroll CT - Läsionen unverändert - Radiologe ist sich sicher das es keine Knochenmetastasen sind ,da diese auch schon im Vorbereitungs CT zur Bestrahlung 2012 sichtbar waren und sich auch nicht zu diesen Bildern verändert haben.
Vor ca. 2 Monaten bekam ich schmerzen in der linken Niere - Urologe schickte nich zum MRT Abdomen - da kam es mit voller Wucht - es wurde am Blasenboden unten ,rechts eine Metastasenverdächtige Stelle von ca. 8mm entdeckt -alle anderen Organe und Skelett was mit erfasst wurde sind ohne Befund - keine auffälligen Lymphknoten.
Am 25 .6 .14 muss ich jetzt in die Klinik zur Biopsie an dieser Stelle und ich geh davon aus -auch wegen steigendem PSA - das dass Ergebniss nicht so toll wird .
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht ? Lässt sich das ohne weiteres operieren und mit welchen Folgen .

Gruss Bernd

----------


## willho

Hallo Bernd,
ich kann Dir nachfühlen und möchte kurz meinen Verlauf darstellen, wo manche Forenteilnehmer sich sicherlich wundern werden. Diagnose 2/2012, keine OP gewollt sondern auf die Protonentherapie gesetzt. Erstmal abwarten, Ruhe einkehren lassen nach diesem Diagnoseschock. Also mit DHB (Zoladex Bica und Finasterid) angefangen bis Juli 2013. Im April 2013 mit der Protonenbestrhlung begonnen. Psa durch die HT. war bei 0,2 - Nach Absetzen der HT stige der Wert auf 2,7 bis hin im Juni 2014 auf 11,9!!! Nun war ich beim PSMA Pet CT und es kam die grosse Ernüchterung! Metastase in der Rippe links, Lymphknoten oberer Bauchraum und Becken! Ich bin geschockt. Die Protonentherapie hat allerdings Erfolg gehabt; die gesamte Prostata nebst Samenblasen/Umgebung etc ist frei von irgendwelchen Krebszellen. Und nun?! Guter Rat teuer. Heute würde ich nicht mehr so lange warten, ich würde gleich nach Diagnosestellung ein PSMA Pet Ct machen, die Stellen, die erkennbar sind komplett bestrahlen lassen, denn die Protonenbestrahlung ist und bleib für mich die optimale Behandlung. Schade, dass ich nur 2012 noch nicht die finanziellen Mittel hatte und nicht den Mut nach Bayern zu ziehen und die KAsse zu wechseln. Heute streite ich mich vor dem SG mit der Krankenkasse und wenn die jetzt den Befund sehen, lachen die sich ins Fäustchen und ich bleibe auf den Kosten sitzen. Naja, jedenfalls habe ich noch meine LQ die letzten zwei Jahre ausgenommen der Zeit der HT. 
Aber was ich jetzt machen soll, welche Therapie? Der Arzt rät mir zur DHB mit Profact - kenne ich nicht das Präparat. Der andere Arzt rät mir zur Bestrahlung der markanten Stellen um die DHB noch hinauszuzögern. Gesundheitlich geht es mir saugut, ich kann es kaum glauben und bin total niedergeschlagen. Wie lange bleibt mir noch 6 Monate? - 10 Jahre? Ich kann nur sagen, das ist eine Sch.... Erkrankung, eine Sch... Situation. Ich bin eigentlich ganz ruhig und gelassen, emotional ganz komisch, das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, denke ich mir..... Ich kann wirklich nur dazu raten gleich die richtige Diagnostik einzusetzen, durchzusetzen bei den Ärzten Kliniken. Nicht lange rumfackeln. 2012, vor der DHB hätte man sicherlich schon eine Stelle "glühen" sehen. 
Nun ja, vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Rat für mich, den ich gerne aufnehmen werde. Ich war in Bayern, wäre ich mal bei unserem "Urologen" vorbeigefahren. 

Gruss Rolf

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Rolf,*
also ob die Protonenbestrahlung (PBRT ) wirklich das Non-Plus-Ultra ist, oder eben auch nur eine andere Form der Strahlentherapie, das steht, meiner Meinung nach, noch nicht fest. Theoretisch hat die PBRT Vorteile, aber ob sich das auch klinisch darstellen lässt? Echte Vergleichsstudien gibt es bisher nicht, d.h. aktuell läuft eine Studie in den USA (wo sonst) dazu an: NCT01617161, Proton Therapy vs. IMRT for Low or Intermediate Risk Prostate Cancer (PARTIQoL). Meiner Meinung nach ist es wurscht, welches Verfahren angewendet wird, was zählt ist die BED, oder Biologische-Effektivdosis. Ich selbst hatte vor 5 Jahren EBRT+HBR Brachy gewählt, weil das eine Dosis in die Prostata bekommen hat, die weder mit IMRT noch mit PBRT realisierbar war.

Bei Strahlentherapie gilt aber, dass man es schon beim ersten mal richtig machen muss, denn Salvage Verfahren können erhebliche Nebenwirkungen haben. Somit würde ich deiner Ansicht der verfeinerten Diagnose VOR Therapie unbedingt zustimmen, wenn das Risikoprofil es als sinnvoll erkennen lässt.

Nun zu dir:
Kein Aktionismus, aber solange es erreichbare lokale Läsionen gibt lass sie lokal behandeln!! Egal ob durch operative Entfernung, oder Strahlentherapie, wie z.B. Cyberknife. Das wird dich nicht heilen könne, aber den Krankheitsprogress möglicherweise hinauszögern können. Um eine ADT wirst du aber irgendwann nicht mehr herumkommen, und da bin ich der Meinung "früh" ist besser als "spät".

Rolf, bitte schau dir mal meinen Beitrag vom Düsseldorfer Symposium an: Düsseldorf Dezember 2013 - Part I

----------


## willho

Hallo LowRoad,
ich habe den Düsseldorf Link gelesen und finde es sehr interessant, dass gerade Prof. Wenz dies so akzeptierte. Auch wir haben ja aggressiv auf den persönlichen Therapieplan anstatt leitliniengerecht bestanden. Und ich muss weiterhin sagen, dass ich immer noch dazu stehe. Meinst Du es würde etwas bringen ein Gespräch  bei ProfWenz zu suchen und ihn daraufhin ansprechen? Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann würde ich lieber mit Bestrahlungen erst einmal den Metastasen hinterher hetzen, wie ein anderer Arzt zu mir sagte, als abzuwarten und mich mit HT. jetzt schon zu quälen. vielleicht ist es aber auch riskant zu behaupten, erst einmal die Stellen zu bestrahlen und abzuwarten was mit dem PSA passiert um dann wieder zu bestrahlen? Ehrlich gesagt ich weiss es nicht. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, Bestrahlung und keine HT. Mein Kopf sagt, HT auf alle Fälle um nichts zu versäumen???? 
Guter Rat teuer und die Zeit rennt. Hier mal ein Ausschnit des PSMA

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hier mal ein Ausschnit des PSMA


Ausschnitt Fehlanzeige.

LowRoad (Andi) hat vielleicht wohl verdienten Urlaub.




> Mein Bauchgefühl sagt, Bestrahlung und keine HT. Mein Kopf sagt, HT auf alle Fälle um nichts zu versäumen????


Mir widerstrebt es fast, Dir Ratschläge zu geben, weil Du hinter jeder Hecke einen Feind vermutest. So zumindest stellt sich mir das bislang dar. Bei einem evtl. geplanten Gespräch mit Professor Wenz solltest Du schon klare Vorstellungen von dem haben, was Dir wirklich vorschwebt. Eine begleitende HT empfiehlt Professor Wenz in der Regel eher für PCa mit hohem GS, und das käme bei Dir ja in Betracht.

Das:

"14.01.2014 0.46 17.10.13 
Nachdem das Fernsehteam vom MDR auf uns zugekommen ist bzgl. der Prostatageschichte und Krankenkassen-Kostenübernahme heute grosser Fimdrehtag. Die Berichte werden ausgestrahlt in mehreren Sendungen:
 Plusminus 22.01. 21:45 ARD
 Hauptsache Gesund 06.02. 21:00 MDR
 Umschau 18.02. 20:15 MDR"

sind Deine letzten Einträge unter www.myprostate.eu Wie ist denn die tatsächliche aktuelle Situation?

*"An Grundsätzen hält man nur fest, solange sie nicht auf die Probe gestellt werden; geschieht das, so wirft man sie fort wie der Bauer die Pantoffeln und läuft, wie einem die Beine von Natur gewachsen sind"*
(Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## bernd58

Hallo, 
als fast täglicher mitleser hier im forum brauch ich nun auch mal wieder fachkundigen rat.

zu meiner jetztigen situation gibt es folgendes zu berichten :
regelmässige kontrolle beim urologen ( alle 3 monate ) mit stetigem PSA anstieg ( leichte schwankungen auf und ab ,immer gleiches labor ) . psa wert am 28.11.16  - 1,14 ng/ml  /  26.1.17 - 1,40 ng/ml  /      27.2.17 - 1,29 ng/ml .

am 10.03.17 68Ga-PSMA-PET-CT in Heidelberg ; Professor Haberkorn.
Befund:
Lymphknotenvergrösserungen - keine metastasentypische Lymphknotenvergrösserungen

Extralymphatische Metastasen - keine metastasentypische Knochenläsionen, keine metastasentypische Lungenläsionen, kein Nachweis von metastentypischen Läsionen der Abdominalorgane.

Andere Befunde:
Im übrigen keine besonderen Auffälligkeiten. Altersentsprechende degenerative Wirbelsäulenveränderungen.

Nuklearmedizinischer Befund:
Erhöhte PSMA Speicherungen an folgenden Lokalisationen - LK parailiacal rechts mit einem SUVmax bis 4,8
                                                                             - LK parailiacal rechts mit einem SUVmax bis 3,9
Im übrigen Untersuchungsgebiet ansonsten unaufällige Verteilung und Speicherung des Radiopharmakons.

20.3.17 Besprechung beim Urologen, der mir eine operative Entfernung in der Uniklinik Mannheim , Professor Michel empfiehlt, mit dem er telefonisch Rücksprache hielt und dieser gleicher Meinung ist.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Wie erfolgreich ist so eine Op , bringt sie einen gewissen Aufschub  der Hormonspritze?
Wie gefährlich ist diese Op?
Bringt eine Bestrahlung den gleichen Erfolg ?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Antworten und Ratschläge, bin im moment ziemlich verunsichert.

Grüsse Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Bernd,

du bist ja schon sehr viel ruhiger geworden.
Wenn ich noch an meine alten Zeilen denke . . . na ja. . . Es ist viele Jahre her   :L&auml;cheln: 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2370#post72370




>   Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> Wie erfolgreich ist so eine Op , bringt sie einen gewissen Aufschub der Hormonspritze?
> Wie gefährlich ist diese Op?
> Bringt eine Bestrahlung den gleichen Erfolg?  


Ich habe die OP vor ca. 4 Wochen durchführen lassen, ob diese ein Erfolg war, Weiß ich noch nicht. 
Eine Hormonbehandlung kann sicherlich dadurch verzögert werden.
Darüber würde ich aber dann mit dem Arzt, und mit kompetenteren Leuten hier aus dem Forum reden.

Außerordentlich Gefährlich ist diese Operation nicht. 
Es ist aber eine OP wie jede andere OP die Nebenwirkungen haben könnte. Ein Operationsrisiko besteht bei jeder OP.

Ob eine Bestrahlung den gleichen Erfolg bringt?
Danach hatte ich auch gefragt.
Meine 2 behandelten Ärzte sagten nur, dass können wir später dann noch machen.

In der PET/CT waren nur 2 L-Knoten sichtbar.
Während der OP hatte man 4 weitere entdeckt.
Insges. wurden 23 L-Knoten entfernt.

Zurzeit habe ich einen leichten Nierenstau Grad 1-2, der vermutl. durch die OP mit Davici (Lagerung) entstanden ist. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Niere bald wieder beruhigt.

Hier kannst du etwas über meine Behandlung nachlesen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ng-mit-Davinci

PSA Werte / Link unten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hartmut S , 

danke mal für die schnelle Antwort. 
ich hab mir deinen Op Bericht nochmals durchgelesen (hab ihn aber schonmal gelesen ) und 4,5 Std. ist schon ne zeit für eine Op und dann 23 L-Knoten entfernt. HMMMM. Führt das nicht automatisch zu einem Lymphödem in den Beinen oder Bauchraum. Ich hatte nach meiner Prostata Op eine Lymphozele und bekam am Oberschenkel Schwellungen ,die ich heute immer noch habe , mal mehr - mal weniger ausgeprägt.

Das mit dem ruhiger werden täuscht, das ganze belastet mich immer noch ziemlich heftig und in den Jahren kamen noch einige Zipperlein dazu ( Hiatushernie , Herzrhythmusstörugen ).

Im momemt übt allerdings mein Urologe ziemlich Druck auf mich aus . Seine Sekretärin hat heute mit mir telefoniert und mir mitgeteilt das die Uniklinik Mannheim gleich einen Op Termin  ausmachen möchte .
Die Klinik kennt mich noch nicht -hat keine Bilder von mir und ich hatte dort noch kein Operations- Vorgespräch . Ist sowas seriös? Ich selbst kenn die Klinik nicht und man braucht doch auch ein kennenlernen um ein Vertrauen in den Operateur zu haben . Er fummelt ja ev.4 Std. in mir rum .
Auch wollte ich mir noch Informationen einer Bestrahlung  ( ev. Cyberknife ) einholen, um dann zu entscheiden .

Was mir auch auffiel sind die SUVmax Werte bei vielen hier . Die liegen bei viele um die 30 oder 40 - meine bei 3,9 und 4,8 ?


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Bernd

Deine Läsionen gem. PET sind parailliakal:




> LK parailiacal rechts mit einem SUVmax bis 4,8
> - LK parailiacal rechts mit einem SUVmax bis 3,9


Da sollte man gut hinkommen mit dem Skalpell oder auch dem DaVinci-Roboter.
Du hattest Dich einmal für die OP entschieden, warum kein zweites Mal?
Fahr hin zu dem Termin in Mannheim und guck Dir den Professor an.
Wenn Du dem vertrauen kannst, ist das wohl die Lösung der Wahl.

Bestrahlung:
In einem Gebiet kannst Du immer nur einmal perkutan bestrahlen, aber
grundsätzlich wäre auch eine Bestrahlung möglich, wenn sich das nicht
überschneidet mit vorbestrahltem Gebiet.
Mit SBRT (TrueBeam, CyberKnife, RapidArc ...) ginge das schnell, in drei oder
fünf Sitzungen und, aus eigener Erfahrung, mit nur geringer Belastung des
Darmes.

Jedenfalls halte ich bei deinen begrenzten Metastasen eine lokale Therapie
vor den temporären hormonellen Interventionen für sinnvoll.

Ich wünsche dir den richtigen Entscheid, das siehst Du dann hinterher.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Was den SUV angeht:
Manche Patienten nehmen überhaupt keinen PSMA-Liganden auf in ihren
Metastasen, andere, wie ich, Viel, also um 40, und Du eben wenig.
Das weist darauf hin, dass eine PSMA-RLT nicht gerade wirkungsvoll wäre,
also eine Lokaltherapie vorzuziehen sei.

----------


## Michi1

Wo ist das Problem wenn die Sekretärin einen Termin im KH für dich ausmachen möchte. Du bekommst dann 2 Termine. für Vorgespräch und OP Termin. Brauchst dich selbst darum nicht kümmern.
Das War vor 4 Wochen bei mir so. Jetzt habe ich schon alles hinter mir.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Michael, 
so ist es eben nicht. Ich soll sofort zur OP kommen. Ein Vorgespräch findet nicht statt. 
Die Klinik kennt mich nicht, meine Pet-ct Bilder nicht. Ich habe immer wieder Herzrhythmusstörung, ist das ein Problem?Wie wird operiert? Mit Roboter oder offen. Ich habe noch andere Zipperlein, Bandscheiben. Ist da vielleicht ein Problem mit der Lagerung bei Roboter OP. Auch ich würde gerne die Klinik und den Arzt vorher kennen lernen, zwecks Vertrauen usw. 
Ich finde es halt komisch und kenne es so halt nicht. Es muss ja nicht ein Stunden Gespräch sein, aber es erleichtert einem eventuell den Gang zur OP, da ich in den Dingen bestimmt nicht der mutigste bin. 
Hoffe das dir deine OP den erhofften Erfolg bringt und wünsche dir da nur das Beste. 

Grüße 
Bernd

----------


## Michi1

Ganz ohne Vorgespräch geht es überhaupt nicht. Wegen der Narkose *muss* schon ein Vorgespräch geführt werden. Da ist eine Unterschrift von dir dringent nötig. Ist da etwas schiefgelaufen ?

----------


## uwes2403

Eine OP ohne vorheriges Aufklärungsgespräch - und ohne vorher geklärt zu haben, welche Komorbitäten der Patient evtl. noch mitbringt erscheint mir jetzt aber sehr seltsam (hat Dein Urologe evtl. Befunde etc. bereits an die Klinik übermittelt ?)- so weit ich weiß, ist eine OP ohne (und das heisst nicht 5 Minuten vorher) vorheriges Aufklärungsgespräch gar nicht zulässig, Notfälle ausgenommen. Entweder liegt hier ein Mißverständnis vor oder es gibt andere Gründe für den von dir geschilderten Druck zur OP....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Bernd,

einen Roboter gibt es in Münster nicht. Die OP würde offen sein.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> einen Roboter gibt es in Münster nicht.


Bisher ist von *Mannheim* die Rede. Sowohl die Uniklinik in Mannheim als auch die in Münster hat ein da-Vinci-System, siehe *hier*.

Ralf

----------


## Weibsbild

Wie steht es iN "UNSEREM" großen Ratgeber? "Wenn Sie ein Arzt unter Druck setzt so handelt er in seinem Sinne und nicht in Ihrem Sinne". Eine Operation OHNE Vorgespräch planen zu wollen ist meines Erachtens völlig daneben.

Wir sind gestern aus Kiel zurückgekommen, bei meinem Mann geht es auch um die Lymphknoten. Schau dir das mal an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNuAHsN_VIA

LG
Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wir sind gestern aus Kiel zurückgekommen, bei meinem Mann geht es auch um die Lymphknoten. Schau dir das mal an:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNuAHsN_VIA


Im Film sieht man 2 meiner behandelnden Ärzte.
Die wissen, wo sie suchen müssen.
Ob es gelungen ist, werde ich in ein paar Wochen wissen.

Bernd, die reine OP Zeit war 3 Stunden.
Leider habe ich es gestern erst im Abschlussbericht lesen können.
Gesagt hatte man mir immer 4,5 Std.
Damit war wohl die ges. Zeit gemeint, mit Vorbereitung u. Aufwachen.
Ich werde es noch in meinem Bericht korrigieren.

Die Aufklärung war gut in Kiel.
Sie verlief über 3 Ärzte mit 2 Abteilungen.
Auch am Aufnahmetag (ca. 20.00) kam noch eune mir unbekannte Urologin und besprach mit mir die bevorstehende OP.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die Richtigstellung. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Münster da hineininterpretiert habe. Sorry. Nun weiß ich jedenfalls, dass Münster auch "Da Vinci kann". Das muss recht neu sein.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Interessant fand ich folgende Aussage von Prof. Jünemann:



> "Lymphknotenmetastasen können aufgrund ihrer anatomischen Lage nur mit einer deutlich reduzierten Dosis bestrahlt werden.
> Das führt dazu, dass die Krebszellen, die sich bereits in den Lymphknoten befinden, überleben."


Mir haben schon zwei Ärzte nahegelegt die Lymphknotenmetastasen mit IMRT zu bestrahlen. Dies wäre kurativ. Ich hatte da meine Zweifel. Offenbar wird die sehr häufige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und die Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten von den Ärzten nicht ausreichend differenziert.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mir haben schon zwei Ärzte nahegelegt die Lymphknotenmetastasen mit IMRT zu bestrahlen. Dies wäre kurativ. Ich hatte da meine Zweifel. Offenbar wird die sehr häufige Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und die Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten von den Ärzten nicht ausreichend differenziert.


Moin lieber Georg,

das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn bei mir wurde z.B. der in Frage kommende Lymphbereich prophylaktisch 22 x mit je 1.8 Gy bestrahlt. Im Mai d. J. werden 10 Jahre nach Abschluß der IGRT verstrichen sein. Ich habe bis heute keine Probleme, was mit dem PCa zu tun hätte. Alle Details sind im Profil und noch ausführlicher - *hier* - nachzulesen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

bin ich bei Dir irgendwie in die Schußlinie gekommen oder warum heiße ich bei Dir jetzt "Josef"?

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald,
> 
> bin ich bei Dir irgendwie in die Schußlinie gekommen oder warum heiße ich bei Dir jetzt "Josef"?
> 
> Georg


Asche auf mein Haupt, lieber Georg, habs schnell korrigiert. Schußlinien kenne ich nicht. Ist wohl mehr Zufall, dass ich kurz hintereinander auf Aussagen von Dir abgehoben resp. Hinweise habe einfließen lassen. Du bist für das Forum als kompetenter und hilfsbereiter Forumsaktivist so wertvoll, dass jeder Schußwechsel unangebracht wäre.  

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S.: Ich würde mich freuen, Dich mal im Klinikum Mannheim zu einem Gespräch auch mit dem Bestrahler treffen zu können.

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank Harald! 

Ich wäre durchaus bereit zu so einem Gespräch, aber es wären schon vier Stunden Autofahrt für mich dahin.

Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass es nicht sinnvoll sein kann bei einer Prostataloge auch zusätzlich die Lymphabflusswege zu bestrahlen. Nur wenn die Prostataloge "clean" ist aber sichtbare Lymphknotenmetastasen da sind, hat Prof. Jünemann wohl recht, dass die normale Dosis zu niedrig ist um diesen Metastasen etwas anhaben zu können. Manchmal wird wohl versucht die Dosis auf die sichtbaren Metastasen punktuell zu erhöhen. 

Dies ist jedenfalls mein derzeitiger Kenntnisstand.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo 
an alle die mir Rat und Antwort gaben und vielen Dank dafür. 

Zu meiner jetzigen Situation gibt es folgendes Neues. 
Sprechstundenhilfe bei Praxisbesuch um meine PSMA DVD abzuholen äusserst unfreundlich und mein Urologe der 3Meter neben mir am Empfangstresen stand, sprach kein Wort mit mir und beachtete mich nicht. Ist wohl etwas verärgert. Hmmmm....!!!

Ich hatte heute noch ein Gespräch mit dem Strahlendoktor im SLK Klinikum Heilbronn. Der sieht jetzt kein grosses Problem mit einer Bestrahlung der beiden Lymphknoten und würde Sie mit voller Dosis 66 Gy bestrahlen,verm. recht nebenwirkungsarm da recht kleine Fläche und nicht viel im Weg liegt , anscheinend. Allerdings tendiert er auch zur Op ,da er nur die 2 Lymphknoten bestrahlen würde und sonst nichts und bei der Op sicherlich etwas umfangreicher Lymphknoten entfernt werden .
Seine Bedenken bei der Op sind folgende: Zitiere- Hoffentlich finden die Operateure die 2 richtigen L-Knoten, er hatte erst vor kurzem einen Patienten ,dem wurden falsche raus gemacht und natürlich das Risiko Lymphozele und Lymphödem. Aber trotz allem hat er mir zur Op geraten und meinte die Uniklink Mannheim sei eine gute Adresse.

Die Klinik Mannheim hat mir jetzt ein Vorgespräch angeboten , allerdings erst mitte Mai und dann irgendwann die Op . Komisch die Op ohne Vorgespräch wäre deutlich schneller gegangen und ein Gespräch bekomm ich jetzt erst mitte Mai angeboten und dann irgendwann die Op. *
Hab ich diese Zeit noch oder kann in dieser Zeit das fortschreiten der Lymphmetastasen für mich ungünstig sein ?

*Es gibt doch in der Medizin immer Statistiken und Zahlen. Gibt es irgendwelche Zahlen von operierter Patienten in gleicher Situation, die eine Aussage treffen, bei wie vielen Patienten ein erneut auftretendes Rezidiv auftrat und nach welcher Zeit ( 1 Jahr -2  Jahre ) oder gar eine Heilung .

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

> *
> Hab ich diese Zeit noch oder kann in dieser Zeit das fortschreiten der Lymphmetastasen für mich ungünstig sein ?
> *


Lieber Bernd
Ich würde dir gerne anhand der PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten aufzeigen, 
wieviel Wachstum deiner Metastasen Du in den nächsten Monaten
zu gewärtigen hast.
Aber Dein Profil bricht 2013 ab.

Keine Daten - keine Antwort.

Bitte PSA-Werte mit genauem Datum 2016-2017 nachliefern.
Dann gerne.

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hvielemi ( Konrad ),

ich habe heute mal die PSA - Werte nachgetragen die mir bekannt sind.

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob Op oder Bestrahlung . Ich bin etwas gebranntmarkt mit den Risiken ,da bei mir nach Prostata Op verm. ein Nerv irgendwie gedrückt wurde und ich fast drei Monate keinen Kilometer gehen konnte ohne starke Schmerzen. Auch hatte ich mit einer 3*7 cm Lymphozele zu kämpfen, die sich aber nach Wochen von selbst auflöste.Kurz darauf merkte ich eine gewisse Enge im Schritt und entwickelte ein leichtes Lymphödem ,das mich bis zum heutigen Tag begleitet, da es aber nicht arg ausgeprägt ist ,komm ich bis jetzt sehr gut damit zurecht.



Ich folge auch deiner Krankheitsgeschichte und ich wünsch dir von ganzem Herzen ,das du immer gute Entscheidungen für dich triffst und das du noch lange deine Wanderungen machen kannst.
Ich schätze deine Meinung und Aussagen hier sehr und natürlich auch die der Anderen mit ihren sehr kompetenten Aussagen.

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

Dein PSA Wert steigt so langsam, dass zumindest keine große Eile geboten ist. Mit anderen Worten, Du kannst Dir Deine weitere Therapie in Ruhe überlegen. Ich bin an sich eine Seele von Kamel aber wenn mich mein Urologe mit Mißachtung straft, dann wäre dies mein letzter Besuch bei ihm.

Vor einer Operation der Lymphknoten muss sicher geklärt werden, dass diese nicht bei der bereits erfolgten Bestrahlung mit bestrahlt wurden. Eine Operation im bestrahlten Gebiet machen nur wenige Spezialisten und ohne Not sollte man es besser nicht machen. Gerade die Lymphknoten liegen in der Nähe der Blutgefäße und eine Entfernung dieser Knoten im bestrahlten Gebiet ist sehr gefährlich.

Dein Ziel ist, wie Du schreibst, den PSA Wert wieder zu senken um eine Hormontherapie hinauszuschieben. Angesichts des langsam steigenden PSA Wertes denke ich kann man das Ziel vertreten. LowRoad weist allerdings zurecht darauf hin, dass z.B. eine Bestrahlung in Kombination mit anschließender Hormontherapie noch besser wirkt.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich CyberKnife sehr positiv sehe, ich habe dies ja auch schon machen lassen. In Deinem Fall würde jedenfalls das Ziel der PSA Senkung mit gleichzeitig geringsten Nebenwirkungen dadurch erreicht. Man kann die beiden Metastasen auch gezielt mit CyberKnife bestrahlen, wenn sie vorher mit IMRT bestrahlt wurden. Im Detail sollte Dich dazu aber das CyberKnife Zentrum beraten.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Klinik Mannheim hat mir jetzt ein Vorgespräch angeboten , allerdings erst mitte Mai und dann irgendwann die Op . Komisch die Op ohne Vorgespräch wäre deutlich schneller gegangen und ein Gespräch bekomm ich jetzt erst mitte Mai angeboten und dann irgendwann die Op. *
> Hab ich diese Zeit noch oder kann in dieser Zeit das fortschreiten der Lymphmetastasen für mich ungünstig sein ?*


Lieber Bernd

Nun hab ich deine PSA-Werte im Profil mal angeschaut mit
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...ml?&no_cache=1
Die Werte wackeln zwar etwas, sodass mir der Verdacht kommt, dass sie zum
Teil aus verschiedenen Labors kommen. Aber egal, man kann das drehen und
wenden wie man will, die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) liegt etwa bei 21 Monaten
plusminus 3 Monate.

Geht man davon aus, dass der PSA-Wert linear zum Tumorvolumen steige,
wächst dein Tumor also innert eineinhalb bis zwei Jahren auf das doppelte
Volumen. Im Durchmesser macht das ein Wachstum um einen Viertel.
In den zwei Monaten bis Mai macht das grad mal einen Fünfundsiebzigstel 
des gehabten Durchmessers jeder einzelnen Metastase.

*Wie Du siehst, kannst Du ohne Weiteres auf den Termin im Mai warten.
*
Ob Bestrahlung oder OP ist eine sehr individuell zu beantwortende Frage:
Du hattest nach der RPE einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Lymphe. 
Das könnte sich vielleicht nach Entfernung vieler Lymphknoten wiederholen.

Per Bestrahlung wiederum würden nur die beiden im PET sichtbaren
Knoten abladiert. Vielleicht in den benachbarten Knoten sitzende
Micrometastasen würden nicht getroffen. Aber wenn die so klein sind,
dass sie im PET nicht gesehen werden, sagen wir mal 2.5mm im
Durchmesser, wären die in drei Verdoppelungszeiten bzw. etwa fünf
Jahren grad mal 5mm gross, in 10 Jahren 10mm. In 20 Jahren wären
das dann aber Pinpong-Bälle. Doch auch die wären längs der Illiaca noch 
nicht wirklich bedrohlich. Da gibt es sehr viel Platz.

Solche kartoffelgrosse Dinger, paraaortal, hab ich mir mit dem CyberKnife in 
sieben Sitzungen wegmachen lassen. Mit Erfolg, aber in der Nachbarschaft 
kann nun nicht mehr bestrahlt werden. Meine VZ beträgt je nach Knoten 
zwischen zwei Wochen und zwei Monaten. 
Ob deine VZ bei 21 Monaten bleibe, ist nicht gewiss.

Egal, wie Du es angehst, mach die beiden Knoten weg, dann hast Du
wohl für längere Zeit Ruhe. Heilung wäre gar ein Sechser im Lotto.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: In einem Profil auf myprostate.eu wird der PSA-Verlauf grafisch
dargestellt und die VZ automatisch errechnet. In der Grafik kannst Du den 
exponentiellen Trend mit einem graden Strich in die Zukunft verlängern ...

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend Hvielemi,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Zum Labor kann ich nur soviel sagen ,dass ich seit der Op 2010 immer beim gleichen Urologen bin und ich Ihn auch schon wegen den schwankenden Werten auf das Labor angesprochen habe. 
Es sei immer das gleiche Labor wohin die Blutentnahmen gehen und er könne sich die schwankenden Werte auch nicht so recht erklären.

Wie ich das jetzt so sehe ,wird eine Heilung bei beiden Optionen, LK-OP oder Bestrahlung, sehr unwahrscheinlich sein und sich beide Optionen so die Waage halten.

Bei der LK-Op hab ich ein Narkoserisiko-Op Risiko-Risiko das nicht die richtigen Lk erwischt werden ( ist anscheinend nicht so einfach die Befallenen zu finden) - Risiko Lymphozele ( von der ich schon eine hatte) 
- Risiko Lymphödem ( mit dem ich leicht auch schon zu tun habe , mir wurden links 8 und rechts 10 Lymphknoten entfernt,da fast die ganze Tumormasse in der Prostata recht gelegen war.)
Würde sich ein Ödem entwickeln heisst das, dauernde Behandlung mit Massage und Kompressionsstrümpfe ,die ich auch schon getragen habe und weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten.

Bei Bestrahlung mit Rapid Arc der 2 strahlenden Lk hätte ich laut Strahlendoktor mit verm. fast keinen Nebenwirkungen zu rechnen ,da die zu bestrahlende Fläche recht klein sei . Mit Cyberknife somit verm. noch weniger Nebenwirkungen .
Allerdings das Risiko, dass eben noch andere Lk mit Mikrometastasen befallen sind, die meist aber, denk ich,meistens nochmal mit Strahlen angegangen werden können.

Nun geht es darum das eine mit dem anderen abzuwägen . Ich sehe vielleicht einen geringen zeitlichen Vorteil der Lk OP gegenüber der Bestrahlung bis zur systemischen Behandlung mit Spritze,
jedoch auch die Risiken der Op und die ev. damit verbunden Einschränkungen ,Z.B. Ödem ,zu dem ich ja anscheinend etwas neige.

Rechtfertigt ein ev. Vorteil der Lk-Op von 1/2 bis 1 Jahr ,schatz ich mal , diese Risiken ?

Es ist für mich eine recht schwere Entscheidung als Laie das richtige zu tun und tu mich extrem schwer mit meiner Entscheidung.

Geht man zum Urologen ,der will operieren, geht man zum Strahlendoktor der will bestrahlen und der Patient und Laie steht da und soll am Schluss eine Entscheidung treffen. Sehr schwierig.

Ich werde nochmals ein Gespräch bei meinem Urologen versuchen, der mich mit Missachtung bestraft hat.


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo bernd,

warte doch erst einmal ab, ob die op bei mir ein erfolg war.
hier werde ich in ca. 3 wochen meinen nächsten psa verlauf eintragen.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=626&page=graphic

diese op wird in kiel minimalinvasiv per davinci durchgeführt.
außer das ich einen leichten nierenstau habe, geht es mir seit ein paar tagen wieder sehr gut.
über das leichte kribbeln im oberen teil meines oberschenkels, und die leichten nackenverspannungen möchte ich gar nicht reden, weil wirklich sehr gering.

gruss
hartmut
sorry für schlechte schrift, stromausfall in alicante. sitze hier bei trüben bordlicht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Geht man zum Urologen ,der will operieren, geht man zum Strahlendoktor der will bestrahlen


Naja, in einem Tumorboard müssen sich Urologe und Strahlemann zusammenraufen
und dazu auch noch den dabeisitzenden Onkologen überzeugen. Statt eine eigene
Entscheidung zu treffen, folgst Du dem Rat des Boards; Oder machst das Gegenteil.

Diesen Entscheid nimmt Dir niemand ab.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Arne80

> Risiko Lymphödem ( mit dem ich leicht auch schon zu tun habe , mir wurden links 8 und rechts 10 Lymphknoten entfernt,da fast die ganze Tumormasse in der Prostata recht gelegen war.)
>  Würde sich ein Ödem entwickeln heisst das, dauernde Behandlung mit Massage und Kompressionsstrümpfe ,die ich auch schon getragen habe und weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten.


Ist das wirklich so? Liest man hier im Forum öfter, mir wurde in der Martini-Klinik das Gegenteil gesagt...wenn ich es nicht wüsste, würde ich es gar nicht merken, falls alle LK entfernt werden würden. 
Prostata raus --> LK in dem Gebiet braucht man nicht mehr.




> Solche kartoffelgrosse Dinger, paraaortal, hab ich mir mit dem CyberKnife in 
>  sieben Sitzungen wegmachen lassen. Mit Erfolg, aber in der Nachbarschaft 
>  kann nun nicht mehr bestrahlt werden.


Auch hier muss ich noch einmal nachfragen, wurde das so vom Cyberknife-Zentrum so gesagt? Eine andere Aussage hier im Forum war kürzlich (Statement Cyberknife-Zentrum), dass beim CK aufgrund der hohen Genauigkeit fast kein gesundes Gewebe mit bestrahlt wird und daher eine Anwendung "beliebig" oft wiederholt werden kann?

VG
Arne

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auch hier muss ich noch einmal nachfragen, wurde das so vom Cyberknife-Zentrum so gesagt? Eine andere Aussage hier im Forum war kürzlich (Statement Cyberknife-Zentrum), dass beim CK aufgrund der hohen Genauigkeit fast kein gesundes Gewebe mit bestrahlt wird und daher eine Anwendung "beliebig" oft wiederholt werden kann?


Nun, meine Anfrage bezog sich auf einen paraaortalen Lymphknoten von etwa 4cm
Durchmesser, dessen noch grösserer Nachbar Monate zuvor weggestrahlt worden war.
Das Planungs-CT war gemacht, die Termine vereinbart. 
Dann kam die Absage: 
Trotz des steilen Gradienten der Strahlenbelastung mit dem Cyberknife habe sich
in der Planung die Überschneidung der Felder als zu gross erwiesen. Dasselbe
gilt für die Lymphknoten an Schlüsselbein und Hals.
Und was ein angeschlagener Darm bedeutet, weiss ich, seit dieser PSMA-RLT
mit Yttrium90:  Lieber nicht!

Mag ja sein, dass bei kleineren Knoten die Belastung im Umfeld geringer sei,
nur schon, weil dann nur drei oder fünf Sitzungen erfolgen statt meiner sieben.

Das war nicht irgendwo, sondern am Inselspital in Bern, wo alle perkutanen 
Bestrahlungsverfahren verfügbar sind inkl. Protonen am nahen PSI. 
In Bern bestrahlt man auch Metastasen, vor denen andere passen. 
Genau deswegen bin ich ja quer durchs Land gegondelt.

SBRT scheint besonders geeignet, um früh erkannte einzelne Knoten
wegzustrahlen. In meiner stark metasierten Situation war es lediglich
geeignet, die gemäss CT-Bildern besonders aggressiven Knoten zu eliminieren
und jenen am Hals, der schon unangenehm auf die "Schläuche" im Hals
drückte.

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem ersten, ausgeführten CyberKnife-Bestrahlungsplan,
in dem hellblau die kritische Zone eingetragen ist:



Tröstlich: 
Entgegen der extrem schnellwachsenden bestrahlten Knoten 
hatten die nicht bestrahlten Läsionen eine VZ von immerhin zwei Monaten.
Die wurden dann ein Jahr später mit zwei mal PSMA-RLT massiv reduziert,
einmal mit Yttrium90, dann auf meine Forderung hin mit Lutetium177.

Eine weitere SBRT ist nun in Planung, um eine isolierte Knochenmetastase
wegzustrahlen, die auf die PSMA-Therapie ungenügend angesprochen hatte.
Dafür sind aber gemäss Bern Rotationsmaschinen besser geeignet als der 
Roboter, weshalb das ab Mittwoch hier in St. Gallen gemacht wird.


Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS: Die erwähnten Läsionen sind in Anhang [5] zu sehen. Natürlich nicht jene,
die 2015 mit dem CyberKnife-Roboter weggestrahlt worden waren.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Arne80,

ich kann dir hier nur meine eigene Erfahrung mitteilen.
Meine Op war 06.2010 und mir wurden 18 LK entfernt ,davon rechts 10 und 8 links.
Nach der Op konnte ich fast 2 Mon. keinen Kilometer laufen ,da sie mir irgendwie einen Nerv gedrückt haben und der so lange brauchte bis er sich beruhigte.
Dann kam etwas später in der linken Seite ein Druckgefühl,Urologe stellte Lymphozele 3*7 cm fest.Kurz vor operativen Eingriff ging sie zum Glück von selbst weg.
Kurze Zeit darauf irgendwie ein Engegefühl zwischen den Beinen , Urologe schickte mich zum Gefässspezialisten ,der stellte ,zum Glück, nur ein leichtes Lymphödem im linken Bein ( da wo nur 8 Lk entfernt wurden)fest. Bis zum heutigen Tag hat sich da keine Besserung eingestellt und macht im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen vermehrt Schwierigkeiten.Von nun an einmal wöchentlich Lymphmassage beim Krankengymnast und  Kompressionsstrumpf Klasse 2 vom Fuss bis hoch in den Schritt.

So ein Strumpf zu tragen ist auch nicht gerade ein Vergnügen .


Somit kann ich zu der Aussage der Martini Klinik nur sagen - ich hab es bemerkt das mir Lk entfernt wurden und hab damit heute noch leichte Probleme damit .

Mein Bruder wurde 3 Monate vor mir in der selben Klinik ,vom selben Chirurgen operiert ,mit der gleichen Diagnose , der Kennt diese Probleme nicht . Ist wohl wie eine Lotterie ,wen es halt erwischt .

Leider steigt bei meinem Bruder der PSA Wert auch wieder an ,nur etwas langsamer als bei mir .


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Hallo

Zu meiner jetzigen Situation.

Ich hatte nochmal mit meinem Urologen ein ausführliches und doch recht entspanntes Gespräch. Er war der Meinung, dass es in meiner Situation eine 20 % Heilungschance gebe (was ich ihm irgendwie nicht ganz abkaufe) und sich da die LK-Op und Bestrahlung annähernd die Waage halten würden.

Ich habe nun am 12.04.17 im Krankenhaus in Göppingen einen Besprechungstermin zwecks CyberKnife Bestrahlung. Ich hatte denen vorab meine Unterlagen zugeschickt und kam kurz darauf den Termin .

Mein Strahlentherapeut im Heilbronner Krankenhaus würde die LK auch bestrahlen ,allerdings mit RapidArc und deutlich mehr Sitzungen .

Sind beide Bestrahlungen gleichwertig ?


Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Im Ergebnis sollte die Bestrahlung mit RapidArc gleichwertig sein mit dem CyberKnife.
Das CK kann aus mehr Richtungen strahlen und schont damit das umgebende 
Gewebe besser. Das ist wohl der Grund, warum man mit dem RapidArc mehr
Fraktionen plant, was dann auch wieder gewebeschonend wirkt.

Aber:
Grad heute hab ich mit  TomoTherapy  eine Knochenbestrahlung in einer einzigen
Fraktion bekommen. Das ist eine der RapidArc ähnliche SBRT-fähige Rotationsmaschine.
Liegt wohl auch am Bestrahlungsziel und den umliegenden Organen.

Noch was:
Der miniaturisierte Beschleuniger des CyberKnife ist etwas schwach auf der Brust.
Wenn Du nicht eine halbe Stunde oder länger stilliegen kannst, wird das mühsam.
Rotationsmaschinen sind viel schneller, meine Therapie dauerte nur einige Sekunden.


Ich wünsch dir eine erfolgreiche Bestrahlung, egal, welche Du wählst.
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad,

danke für die schnelle Antwort , eine halbe Stunde klappt schon mit dem liegen.

Ich hoffe ,dass auch bei dir die Knochenmetastase zerstört wurde und wünsch dir von ganzem Herzen nur das Beste. 

Ich lese deine Berichte fast täglich . Bewundere dich ,wie du deine Wanderungen angehst und schau auch immer gern deine Bilder von dir an . Ich meine die Naturbilder- schmunzel. Von den anderen bekomm ich langsam auch eine Sammlung zusammen.

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Dann schick ich Dir, lieber Bernd, gerne mein 
Lieblingsblümchen, die Soldanelle, gefunden am 
letzten Samstag am Fähnerenspitz, auf etwa 1450m. 
Es blüht jeweils kurz nach dem Schmelzen des Schnees.




Ich seh schon, Du tendierst zum CyberKnife. 
Das scheint für Lymphknoten eine gute Wahl zu sein.
Im Inselspital Bern hat man mehrere SBRT-fähige Maschinen.
In der Planung damals entschieden sich Arzt und Physiker 
aber für das CyberKnife. 
Für die Knochenmetastase im Femur (Bild [5]) hingegen
empfahl mir der Berner Arzt die TomoTherapie, die auch in
St. Gallen zu haben ist.

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad,

danke für das tolle Foto . Ich steig ab und an auch einen Berg hoch ( Chiemgau,Hochgern,Lofer in Österreich ) und bin auch gern in Südtirol ( Kalterer See ) unterwegs. Ich geh auch sehr gern mal eine Klamm hoch.
Was benutzt du für eine Kamera ( hoffe bin nicht zu neugierig).

Ja , ich tendiere schon zur CyberKnife Bestrahlung ,aber wie schon geschrieben , hab ich am 12.04.17 in Göppingen einen Termin und werd mir das ganze anschauen und hören was sie sagen. Ich hab den Besprechungstermin zur OP in Mannheim ,den ich jetzt doch zum 11.5.17 bekam, noch nicht abgesagt.

Ich hoffe ,dass ich nicht schon zu lange rumgemacht habe und die Krankheit zu schnell fortgeschritten ist.

Nach dem Gespräch am 12.05 . werd ich mich dann wohl entscheiden müssen - Bestrahlung oder doch noch OP. Wobei ich bei beiden Varianten an eine Heilung nicht glaube und ich schon etwas mehr an eine Bestrahlung denke ,da ich mir die OP Risiken ( insbesondere ein ausgeprägtes Lymhödem ) nicht antun möchte.

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Bernd,
bei diesem Entscheid kann ich nicht weiterhelfen, 
selbst wenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung eine Priorität hätte. 
Nur dies:
Deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) beträgt etwa ein Jahr, 
womit der Durchmesser der Metastasen in dieser Zeit
grad mal um einen Viertel zunähme. Somit ist von den
beiden im PET gesehenen Knoten nichts Neues zu befürchten.

Hör dir an, was man in Göppingen und Mannheim zu 
sagen hat und stell Fragen, Fragen, Fragen. So nah
an direkte Informationen kommst Du nicht so bald wieder.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Fast hätt ich es vergessen; Die Kamera: 
Ich hab eine japanische Kompaktkamera mit Leitz-Objektiv,
aber meist nehm ich das iPhone 5. Das geht für Makro besser,
ist leichter und ohnehin dabei.
Aber mit diesem Pixel-Automatikkram werden immer wieder 
die Blätter und das Gras scharf statt die Blüten, wie leider
auch diesmal bei den Soldanellen. Aber das hatte ich einst auch 
mit einer Zeiss-Spiegelreflex und Diafilm nicht besser hingekriegt.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad ,

ich bin jetzt schon etwas neugierig auf deine Prioritäten. Sie kommen von jemandem mit ausgeprägtem Wissen und leider auch mit viel eigener Erfahrung und Leidensgeschichte.

Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen ,ich wünsch Dir und natürlich allen anderen hier, nur gute Entscheidungen und das Allerbeste.

Ich werd mal Versuchen 2 Bilder von den Übeltätern einzustellen.

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Bernd, ich habe keine Priorität für dich bereit.
Ich bin kein Arzt, hab keine Bilder gesehen und nicht mit den 
Fachärzten in Göppingen und Mannheim gesprochen.
Vielleicht fällt ja schon morgen der Entscheid beim Strahlemann?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

so, ich hatte jetzt gestern einen Termin im Cyberknife Zentrum Göppingen bei Herr Prof.Bleif.

Der Behandlungsplan für meine 2 LK-Metastasen würde folgendermassen sein: 1 Termin - setzen von jeweils einem Goldmarker ;  2 Termin - 1 Woche später Planungs CT  ;  3 Termin - ca. nach 4-5 Tagen 
die einmalige Bestrahlung mit 28 Gy ( das umgerechnet auf normale Bestrahlung fast 100 Gy ergeben soll ).

Die Beratung empfand ich als ausführlich und er hat sich richtig Zeit genommen .

Da ich in den medizinischen Dingen ein echt grosser Schisser bin ,macht mir das setzen der Goldmarker etwas Sorgen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?

Ist die Strahlendosis in Ordnung oder schon gefährlich ?


Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

über die richtige Dosis habe ich mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen, siehe diesen Beitrag. Die Dosis hängt vom a/b Faktor ab den man zugrundelegt. Welcher der richtige für Prostatakrebsmetastasen ist, weiß im Moment wohl niemand, man geht von 1,5 bis 3 aus.

Wie Du aus dem Beitrag erkennen kannst, kenne ich niemand, der einmalig mit 28 Gy bestrahlt hat. Hier ist ein Rechner mit dem man die BED errechnen kann: http://www.radiobiology.org/bed1a.asp

Danach ergäben sich nicht 100 Gy sondern 550 Gy (1,5 a/b) oder 289 Gy (3 a/b = normales Gewebe). Mir wäre eine Bestrahlung zwischen einmal 18 Gy bis 22 Gy lieber.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... einmalige Bestrahlung mit 28 Gy 
> 
> Ist die Strahlendosis in Ordnung oder schon gefährlich ?


Lieber Bernd,
das ist eine sehr hohe Dosis, aber weil diese in hunderten kleinen Beamlets,
Strählchen, aus je verschiedenen Richtungen eingestrahlt werden, sollte 
die Dosis im Gesunden erträglich bleiben. Ich hab neulich gerade mal 8Gy
verpasst bekommen auf eine Knochenmetastase. Schmerzen weg.
Für einem guten Bestrahlungsplan verschreibt der Radioonkologe nicht nur 
die Zieldosis, sondern auch die Maximaldosis auf empfindliche Organe. 
Der Physiker baut dann das Strahlenfeld um diese Verschreibungen herum.

Dass Du Goldmarker bekommst, überrascht mich. Bei meinen bestrahlten
Lymphknoten orientierte sich das Cyberknife an den benachbarten
Knochenstrukturen, aber vielleicht sind die deinen Knoten dazu zu beweglich.
Dann braucht es die Marker z.B. für die Atemtriggerung, denn das
Röntgensystem des CK kann keine Weichteile erkennen ohne Marker.
Die werden mit Nadeln eingebracht ähnlich dem Biopsiesystem.

Das übersteht man.

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo 

zu meiner jetztigen Situation folgendes:

Die LK OP ist vom Tisch, ich werde die Risiken nicht eingehen. 

Ich habe mich für eine Bestrahlung entschieden und Hab jetzt drei folgende Möglichkeiten:

IMRT Bestrahlung in der Klinik ,in der meine Prostata Loge bestrahlt wurde - 33 mal bis zur Dosis 66 Gy - Anfahrt mit dem Auto 15 min.

Cyberknife Bestrahlung in Göppingen - Allerdings werden dort Goldmarker gesetzt, das ein kleiner Eingriff ist ,es wird mit einer 20 bis 30 cm langen Punktionsnadel ( unter CT Kontrolle )durch den Körper gestochen und der Marker in der Nähe der LK Metastase gesetzt und das 2 mal ( 2 LK Metastasen ).Dann 1 Woche später Planungs Ct und 1 Woche später 1 Bestrahlung mit 28 Gy.
Fahrzeit jeweils fast 2 Std. Hin und 2 Std. zurück

Stereotaktische Bestrahlung - 6 bis 8 Sitzungen - Dosis bis an die 70 Gy ran - ev. Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege dann wären es ca. 28 mal - Fahrzeit 10 min - Strahlentherapie Center Neckarsulm.

Wer hat eine Meinung dazu ,wäre auch mal an der Meinung des Strahlenarztes hier Interessiert.

Ich wollte meine 2 leuchtende Punkte hier vom PSMA Pet einstellen , kann die aber irgendwie hier nicht  einfügen .


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Schon wunderlich, warum die für die SBRT mit dem CyberKnife Goldmarker 
brauchen, in Neckarsulm aber nicht, obwohl dort ebenfalls eine SBRT gemacht wird.
Wenn dich diese Vorstellung langer Hohlnadeln derart irritiert, gehst Du halt ins 
heimische Neckarsulm. 
Falls es erforderlich wäre, tatsächlich die Lymphabflusswege mitzubestrahlen,
was ich für eine gute Idee halte, wäre das nach der CyberKnife-Behandlung
genauso. Frag doch mal nach, ob man das ebenfalls hypofraktioniert machen
könne, also z.B. in 10 statt 28 Sitzungen.

Konrad


PS:
Um deine Bilder einzustellen, speicherst Du die gewünschten Schnitte erst mal
im deinem Bilderordner. Wenn das nicht direkt geht, eben als Bildschirmbild,
dem Du dann die Ränder wegschneidest (Auf dem iPhon oder iPad geht das 
auch direkt ohne Rand).
Dann lädst Du die Bilder z.B. bei picr.de hoch, mit 640px Breite und kopierst 
den erhaltenen, so aussehenden [ímg]...Code...[/ímg] direkt ins Forum.
Braucht nicht mal eine Anmeldung.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad ,
danke für die schnelle Antwort

ich werd nachfragen ob das auch geht . 

Ich muss halt jetzt endlich mal einen Knopf an die Sache machen und anfangen ,seid ich jetzt diese leuchtende Punkte vor Augen habe ist es aufeinmal irgendwie schlimmer. Auch mein ich jetzt was zu spüren in der rechten Seite.

Ich hoffe ,dass auch bei dir alles einigermassen im Ruder läuft und lass dir die Fische schmecken.

ich wollte die Bilder direkt hochladen ,wusste nicht das ich über picr.de gehen muss. Werd ich demnächst gleich mal versuchen .


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

hier mal die Übeltäter

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

Du musst erstmal entscheiden, ob Du die Lymphabflusswege mitbestrahlt haben willst oder nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass in ein/zwei Jahren heute nicht sichtbare Metastasen gewachsen sind und zu einem wieder steigenden PSA Wert führen. Durch eine Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege wird diese Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich reduziert, allerdings hat so eine Bestrahlung auch Nebenwirkungen.

Wenn Du die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt haben möchtest, so würde ich nach Neckarsulm gehen. Ansonsten würde Göppingen eine höhere Dosis geben - die Metastasen sind dann wirklich mausetot. Letztlich können aber sowohl Neckarsulm wie Göppingen eine SBRT Bestrahlung machen, nur auf unterschiedlichen Maschinen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> 


Diese kleinen Metastasen sitzen so nah am Becken, dass es mich wundern
würde, wenn die sich stark bewegten, also Goldmarker erforderlich wären.

Aber wenn man das in Göttingen als vorteilhaft anschaut, wird es wohl so sein,
ebenso, wie man in Neckarsulm die Marker nicht brauche. Man kauft halt
Therapiepakete, an denen herumzumäkeln wohl nicht sehr willkommen ist.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

ich habe mich jetzt für die  stereotaktische Bestrahlung der beiden Lymphknoten entschieden, die Lymphabflusswege lass ich nicht mit bestrahlen,zwecks Nebenwirkungen. 
Ich möcht einfach die 2 Lk mit dem geringsten Schaden zerstören um meine Lebensqualität so gut als möglich zu halten.

Heute hatte ich die Planungs CT und wurde am Körper markiert und am 3.5. geht es mit der ersten Bestrahlung los .

Es werden 6 oder 8 Fraktionen mit einer Dosis von gesamt 48-50 Gy , was hochgerechnet anscheinend ca.100Gy entsprechen.

Die einmaligen 28 Gy in Göppingen empfand der Radioonkologe als sportlich ,mehr Kommentar kam nicht.

Allerdings hat der Radiologe mir auch etwas Angst gemacht ,da der untere LK recht nah an grossen Blutgefässen sitzt und da in seltensten Fällen Schäden entstehen können.

Aber wie gesagt ,ich werd jetzt diese LK zerstören lassen ,mit geringstmöglichem Schaden und dann hoffentlich eine längere Zeit Ruhe haben und wenn dann wieder etwas leuchtet ,wovon ich ausgehe , mach ich mir Gedanken darüber ,wie ich dieses Problem löse.

Hallo Konrad ,hab gelesen das dich gerade Nierensteine plagen , du lässt aber auch nichts aus . Wünsch dir ,dass die Dinger schmerzfrei und schnell los wirst.

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Konrad ,hab gelesen das dich gerade Nierensteine plagen , du lässt aber auch nichts aus . Wünsch dir ,dass die Dinger schmerzfrei und schnell los wirst.


Lieber Bernd,
Du hast einen guten Entscheid getroffen!


Nierensteine?
Ach wären es 'nur' Nierensteine!
guck:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8180#post98180

Ich freu mich geradezu, am Montag wieder die gewohnte Onko-Routine aufnehmen zu 'dürfen'.
PSA und so...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Konrad,

das hab ich gerade jetzt erst mitbekommen -liest sich nicht so toll .

ich kann dir nur das Beste wünschen und das alles gut ausgeht .

Alles Alles Gute.

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber Bernd, der regelmässige Forenleser wird es bemerkt haben:
ich bin zwar nicht der 'Unsterbliche', aber nach Zwei Krebsen, Lungenembolie,
totalem, aber vorübergehendem Gedächtnisverlust etc.etc. und nun diesem
Ureterkrampf bin ich ein Stehaufmännchen.
Im Mai will ich wieder wandern, vielleicht in Wales, dort sind die Hügel
nicht so unerreichbar hoch.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## alexand

ich hab generell mal eine blöde frage, wieso werden die lymphknoten bei einer rpe nicht auch raus genommen ?

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber himbeerbubi (alexand)

Du solltest das im Profil leider nicht verlinkte, was aber unter www.myprostate.eu vermerkt ist, nämlich: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=report zur schnelleren Übersicht an das Ende Deiner Beiträge z.B. als Signatur einfügen. Zu Deiner Frage ist zu vermerken, dass der operierende Arzt von Fall zu Fall entscheidet, ob vorsorglich Lympkknoten mit entfernt werden. Das hängt in der Regel auch von der schon bei der Biopsie festgestellten Malignität entsprechend dem Gleason Score ab

Gruß Harald

----------


## alexand

hallo harald,

hab mir auch schon ueberlegt den link anzuhängen, nur bisher gescheitert.

mein prof meinte gestern, er nimmt die lymphknoten generell raus auch wenn sie nicht befallen sind, was man aber nicht unbedingt erkennt. die chance auf ein rezidiv ist dadurch wesentlich kleiner, so hoffe ich wenigstens.

gruss mario

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Mario,

Du klickst oben auf Benutzerkontrollzentrum. Dann siehst Du links Signatur bearbeiten, fügst diesen: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=report Link ein und klickst auf speichern. Ich hoffe, dass es klappt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ja nach Gleason und Tumor Staging werden Lymphknoten entfernt, je aggressiver der Krebs desto eher mehr Lymphknoten raus. Alle befallenen immer zu erwischen wäre Illusion, wenn der Pathologe am Ende der entfernten Lymphknoten Entwarnung gibt, dann kommt ein pN0, da sagt aber nicht, dass da was noch sein könnte, oder dass sich später CTC's in Lymphknoten absetzen.

----------


## alexand

bei mir war keiner befallen und trotzdem hat er 21 entfernt.

----------


## alexand

danke, scheint geklappt zu haben

----------


## Harald_1933

Na also Mario,

das Tolle ist, dass nunmehr auch alle Deine früheren Beiträge Deine Einträge unter www.myprostate.eu anzeigen. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sphinkter wurde aktiviert. bin jetzt trocken. kein tropfen geht weg. trag trotzdem aus vorsicht noch eine vorlage.


http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=report

Hoi Mario

Dein gestriger myprostate-Eintrag freut mich für dich.
Und das bei konstantem PSA <0.1ng/ml
Möge das ein dauerhafter Erfolg sein!

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

hallo alexand,

bei mir wurden bei der OP im Jahr 2010 18 LK , 8 links -10 rechts , entnommen , anscheinend waren die nicht dabei und machen mir jetzt diese Probleme. 

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

heute hatte ich meinen ersten Bestrahlungstag und musste feststellen, dass alles etwas anders läuft wie das mir beim Besprechungstermin gesagt wurde.

Es werden die Lymphknotenmetastasen nicht gleichzeitig , sondern einer nach dem anderen bestrahlt. Gut, damit kann ich leben.

Aber jetzt wird jeder L-Knoten mit 5*6 Gy -gesamt 30 Gy bestrahlt . Bei der Besprechung wurde von 40-50 Gy Gesamtdosis pro LK gesprochen.

Langen diese 30 Gy -was laut Arzt anscheinend fast 70 Gy entsprechen würden ,um diese LK-Metastasen sicher zu zerstören?

Bin da jetzt etwas verunsichert und der Chefarzt war leider nicht greifbar .


Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Also 5 * 6 Gy = 30 Gy, dies entspricht bei angenommenen a/b Faktor von 1,5 einer Dosis von 150 BED (biologisch effektive Dosis). 

Nach dem was mir bekannt ist reichen 150 BED sicher um die LK-Metastasen zu zerstören. Konrad und ich sind mit niedrigeren Dosen bestrahlt worden.

Der Arzt dachte wohl an eine Umrechnung in EQD2, dies ergibt den Wert von 64,3. Um SBRT Bestrahlungen zu vergleichen rechnet man meist in BED um.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dieser angenommene a/b Faktor entspricht dieser dann einem Metastasen oder Tumorgewebe ? Wo kommt der Faktor her ?

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

der Faktor 1,5 wurde für Prostatakrebsgewebe ermittelt. Man nimmt an, dass dies auch auf Prostatakrebsmetastasen zutrifft. Geklärt wurde dies bisher nicht. Wenn man dagegen von dem Faktor 3 ausgeht, der höchste von dem ich bisher für Prostatakrebsmetastasen gelesen habe, würde immer noch 90 BED erreicht und dies reicht auch noch um die Metastasen zu zerstören.

Gruss

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg,

nochmals Danke für die schnelle Reantwort.

Dann lass ich jetzt in aller Ruhe die Bestrahlung über mich ergehen und hoffe danach auf einen sinkenden PSA Wert ,am besten gegen null hin.

Gruss 


Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

heute habe ich die letzte Bestrahlung des Lymphknotens bekommen. Es wurden jetzt 6 statt 5 Fraktionen mit jeweils 6 Gy , somit mit einer Gesamtdosis von 36Gy .
Ich hab bis jetzt keinerlei Nebenwirkungen und hoffe das es auch so bleibt.
Natürlich hoffe ich auch das gut getroffen wurde ,mit dem Novalis Strahler, und der Knoten keine Probleme mehr macht .

Am Montag wird dann der zweite LK mit der gleichen Dosis angefangen zu bestrahlen.Der sitzt allerdings an größeren Adern und da hoffe ich das da alles gut geht.



Ich wünsche allen hier nur das Beste und immer ein gutes Händchen für wichtige Entscheidungen.

Gruß

Bernd

----------


## WernerE

Viel Glück Bernd,

auf das der PSA absackt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Bernd

Novalis ist ein SBRT-Radiochirurgie-System, das hohe Dosis-Gradienten 
kann und damit optimal ist bei Nachbarschaft von Ziel und empfindlichem
Gewebe, also z.B. deinen Gefässen (Iliaca externa?).
 Die Lagerung wird nicht nur per CT vor der Bestrahlunggeprüft, sondern 
auch während der Therapie mit Röntgenkameras und gegebenenfalls 
mit der roboterbeweglichen Liege korrigiert.
Die dir verabreichten Dosen sind eher hoch. Sowas geht eben per SBRT.

Novalis war für mich für die einem Metastasen angedacht in Bern, 
ich hätte also nach der CyberKnife-Sitzung den Gang runtergehen
sollen zum Novalis. Dann hat man aber doch alle mit dem Cyberknife 
bestrahlt, mit Umlagerung zwischendurch.

Warum die deine zwei Metastasen nicht jeweils nacheinander
in einer Lagerung bestrahlt haben, muss dir wohl der Strahlemann
erklären. Vielleich wollte man dir nicht zu viel auf einmal zumuten?


In der Tat kann das viel werden:
Mir hatte man jeweils pro Sitzung drei kartoffelgrosse
Metastasen-Konglomerate hintereinander bestrahlt und mich 
dann umgelagert mit Kopfmaske für eine Metastase am Hals. 
Nach sieben Sitzungen à 45min und 4Gy war das erledigt, 
und ich hatte immerhin für einige Monate Ruhe, bis es wie 
erwartet anderswo weiterging.

Egal, wenn es durch die separate Behandlung der beiden Knoten
 ein bisschen länger geht. Hauptsache, Du bist diese Bollen los, 
und zwar für immer!


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Hallo an Alle,

Ich hab gerade einen Irrtum von mir festgestellt und möchte mich dafür entschuldigen. Hab wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht.

Im Beitrag 105 sprach ich von einem Novalis Bestrahlungsgerät ,dass ist nicht richtig. Ich werde mit dem Bestrahlungsgerät  -Varian TrueBeam- bestrahlt. Sorry nochmal für die falsche Angabe.

Kann ich das im Beitrag selbst auch abändern?

Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, Bernd,
das musst Du nicht ändern.
Es handelt sich um eine *TrueBeam*-Maschine mir der Extraausstattung *Novalis*,
die aufrüstet zu einer SBRT-fähigen Hightech-Maschine.
Kern der Novalisausstattung ist der Multileaf-Kollimator, der es ermöglicht,
die Form des Strahles laufend der Silouhette des Ziels anzupassen,
während der Bestrahlung die Maschine um den Patienten herunzudreht.

Novalis:
http://www.radioonkologie.insel.ch/de/unser-angebot/geraete-und-methoden/novalis-


Was ist Radiochirurgie?
http://www.neurochirurgie.insel.ch/s...und-antworten/

Diese Fähigkeit wird nicht in jedem Fall angewendet.
So wurde meine Knochenmetastase im Femurhals ganz simpel mit
zwei festen Feldern bestrahlt, obwohl die ähnlich aufgebaute
Tomotherapy-Maschine auch Bögen und Spiralen könnte.

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend ,

heute hab ich nun die letzte Bestrahlung bekommen, danach noch ein Gespräch mit dem Strahlendoktor indem er mir mitteilte, dass ich die erste PSA Messeung in ca. 8 Wochen machen lassen soll. 
 In ca. 8 Wochen will er mich bei einem Kontrolltermin nochmal sehen.

Jeder der beiden Lymphknotenmetastasen wurde mir 6*6 Gy bestrahlt.

Bis jetzt hab ich so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen.

Ich werde jetzt den Sommer geniessen und mal versuchen etwas Abstand zur Krankheit zu finden ( 2 Hochzeiten, Opa werden und 1 Woche Südtirol ).

Im August werde ich dann PSA messen lassen ( sollten vorher keine Beschwerden auftreten ) und es hier mitteilen. Hoffe ich kann einen sehr niedrigen Wert hier einstellen.

Konrad -ich hab gelesen was du wieder erlebst und kann dir wie immer nur das Beste wünschen und wie auch schon mehrfach gesagt -ich möcht noch lange Bilder von dir sehen ,technische wie auch die 
anderen tollen Bilder.

Wünsch allen hier nur das Allerbeste und Gute.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Bernd.
Das mit den Bildern ist grad schwierig, hier im Spital ist alles so blass.

Aber in der Woche im Südtirol wirst Du schon mal über ein Edelweiss oder
Enzian stolpern. Mit der Handykamera gibt das durchaus präsentable Bilder.

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Guten Morgen,

ich wollte mich ja melden ,wenn ich meinen ersten PSA Wert nach meiner Bestrahlung der beiden LK habe.

Am 22.05.2017 hatte ich die letzte Bestrahlung , es wurden beide nacheinander mit jeweils 6*6 Gy bestrahlt.

Am 29.06.2017 hab ich mir Blut abnehmen lassen um PSA zu bestimmen und hab heute das Ergebnis bekommen ,was mich sehr erschreckt hat und ich ziemlich am Boden bin .

Letzter gemessener PSA am 6.3.17  1,29 und der Wert von 29.6.17 den ich heute erfahren hab ist 1,39 - leider.

Die Bestrahlung hat somit bis jetzt eigentlich keine Wirkung gezeigt , im Gegenteil der Wert ist gestiegen .

Kann ich da noch Hoffnung haben ,dass der Wert doch noch sinkt?


In der Zwischenzeit hab ich auch von meiner Krankenkasse ( IKK-Heilbronn ) die Ablehnung der Übernahme der Kosten meines PSMA -PET-CT in Heidelberg vom 10.3.17 ( 1388 Euro ) bekommen und muss 
jetzt den Klageweg gehen ,was einen jetzt zusätzlich noch belastet.

Im Moment bin ich ziemlich geknickt...

Allen nur das Beste

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## Reinhold2

Nach meiner IMRT-Bestrahlung ist der PSA-Wert auch ein halbes Jahr lang gestiegen, um dann abzufallen. Als Laie habe ich das so verstanden: Absterbende Krebszellen exprimieren PSA. Damit keine Panik aufkommt, sollte dir aber dein Urologe im Vorfeld das so erklärt haben.  
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Bernd

Reinhold hat das Fänomen bereits beschrieben, das auch ich nach Bestrahlungen
verschiedenster Art beobachtet habe:

Erstmal steigt das PSA ungerührt weiter!

Mir scheint, je kürzer die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) vor der RT, desto schärfer,
aber auch kürzer ist dieser PSA-Bump und - in deinem Fall - umgekehrt.

Das kommt wohl daher, dass die Krebszellen die Bestrahlung erst mal 
überleben, bis zu dem Moment, in dem sie sich teilen wollen. Dann erst
gehen sie zugrunde, weil die Teilung wegen der DNA-Schäden nicht mehr
funktioniert. Bei langer VZ geht das eben langsam vor sich, während der
Bump bei kurzer VZ sehr heftig und kurz ausfällt.

Und beim Zerfall der Zellen wird eben das gesamte PSA-Inventar freigesetzt.

Deine PSA-VZ zwischen den letzten beiden Messungen betrug über 1000 Tage,
meine nach der PRLT grad mal 15 Tage (guck Grafik [1], letzte Messperiode)
 Ich erwarte, schon am nächsten Montag, drei Wochen nach der Therapie, 
einen PSA-Abfall, Du brauchst für den sichtbaren Erfolg vielleicht noch Monate.
Leider kann ich Dir darauf keine Garantie geben.


Was die Kosten des PET angeht, halte ich das ganz wie mit den Steuern: 
Zahlen und vergessen. Danach kann man ganz entspannt den Professor bitten, 
der Kasse einen Brief zu schicken, mitunterzeichnet von einem möglichst 
hohen Tier der Spital-Hierarchie.

Wichtig: 
In dieser Sache die Kasse rechtzeitig um einen Verjährungsverzicht
bitten, und den Musterprozess abwarten, den Hartmut S gerade führt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

keine Panik auf der Titanic,
es kann bis zu einem halben Jahr nach der Bestrahlung dauern, bis der PSA aussagekräftig wird. Es gab bereits Einzelfälle, wonach es bis zu 2 Jahren dauerte.

Mein Urologe hat mir gesagt, vor Oktober brauchen wir nicht zu messen.
Meine Bestrahlung läuft ab 21.06.17 bis Mitte August




> In der Zwischenzeit hab ich auch von meiner Krankenkasse ( IKK-Heilbronn ) die Ablehnung der Übernahme der Kosten meines PSMA -PET-CT in Heidelberg vom 10.3.17 ( 1388 Euro ) bekommen und muss 
> jetzt den Klageweg gehen ,was einen jetzt zusätzlich noch belastet.


Bis es zur Klage kommt, muss erst einmal das Widerspruchsverfahren beendet sein.
Das kann länger als 1 Jahr dauern.
Bleibe am Ball, es lohnt sich!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo, 
@Reinhold2



> Als Laie habe ich das so verstanden: Absterbende Krebszellen exprimieren  PSA. Damit keine Panik aufkommt, sollte dir aber dein Urologe im  Vorfeld das so erklärt haben.


Es wurde mir leider in keinster Weise von meinem Urologen erklärt ,selbst der Strahlendoktor hat mir das nicht gesagt .Seine Aussage war - nach ca. 2 Monaten erste Messung.

@Hievlemi

Dann werd ich mal die Hoffnung nicht gleich aufgeben und am 1.8.17 auf die nächste Messung beim Urologen warten .
Hab aber irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl.
Vielleicht haben sie auch vorbei gestrahlt .....

Ich schau hier ja immer kurz rein und musste leider immer wieder über deinen Leidensweg lesen .
Aber wie schon gesagt ,mein Wissen ist bei weitem nicht auf deinem Stand und ich kann dir leider keinen Rat geben ,den du nicht selber schon weisst.

Wie immer, wünsche ich dir alles erdenklich Gute.

@Hartmut S

[QUOTE][Bis es zur Klage kommt, muss erst einmal das Widerspruchsverfahren beendet sein.
Das kann länger als 1 Jahr dauern.
Bleibe am Ball, es lohnt sich!/QUOTE]

Es war schon das Widerspruchsverfahren .
Es waren 5 DIN A4 Seiten voll mit vielen Paragrafen und Stellungsnahmen des medizinischen Dienstes.
Es ist einfach teilweise eine Unverschämtheit was da so alles drin steht.
Ich würde ja die Seiten hier reinstellen ,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das rechtlich erlaubt ist .

Ich werde aber den Klageweg einschlagen . Klage geht nur auf das Widerspruchsverfahren.

Allen hier nur das Beste

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

es gibt mehrere Widersprüche, die erst alle ausgeschöpft werden müssen.
Du musst gegen den Widerspruch einen erneuten Widerspruch einlegen.
Erst wenn das oberste Gremium der KV die Zahlung ablehnt, kannst du klagen.
Die kommen aber nur alle 4-6 Monate zusammen.
Wenn möglich, lass dich von einem Rechtsanwalt beraten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## reini99

Hallo Bernd,
hat deine KK evtl. mit einer Klinik Verträge über integrierte Versorgung ohne erforderliche Antragsstellung? TK/MDK in HH hat PSMA PET  ja auch abgelehnt. Bin nach Berlin gereist und habe es im DTZ durchführen lassen.Wurde dort von meiner TK übernommen. Monatelang processieren machte für mich keinen Sinn.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------


## Hartmut S

moin bernd,

hier mal eine gute sites, falls du dir keinen rechtsanwalt leisten kannst:
http://www.widerspruch.org/widerspru...ssen-solltest/
das widerspruchsverfahren dauert seine zeit.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Guten morgen Hartmut S,

Es war die Ablehnung des endgültigen Widerspruchs .
Die Ablehnung kam vom Widerspruchsausschuss, mit Vorsitzendem,2Versichertenvertreter und 2 Arbeitgebervertreter.
( Die ablehnenden Bescheide der Krankenkasse hab ich alle schon durch,ich hab die Kostenübernahme am 9.2.17 beantragt )

In der Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung steht folgendes:

Gegen diesen Bescheid können Sie innerhalb eines Monats nach Bekanntgabe Klage beim Sozialgericht ( Ort ) , erheben . 
Die Klage ist schriftlicht.......etc. 

Kopfzerbrechen macht mir eher mein PSA Wert der auf die Bestrahlung noch nicht reagiert hat.

Sollte er nicht sinken ,steht ja schon das nächste PSMA-PET an ,um zu schauen was los ist .

Ich kann natürlich nicht alle 5 Monate 1400Euro für eine Untersuchung ausgeben . 

Ich hoffe auf den 1.8.17 ,da findet die nächste Blutentnahme beim Urologen statt.

Wir bis dahin wohl eine zermürbende Zeit...

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

> Kopfzerbrechen macht mir eher mein PSA Wert der auf die Bestrahlung noch nicht reagiert hat.


Soweit ich gelesen habe, wolltest du die Lymphabflusswege, wegen der NW nicht bestrahlen lassen.
Kann man die Lymphabflusswege jetzt noch zusätzlich bestrahlen?
Ich halte es für sinnvoll, da sich dort Krebszellen befinden können.
Vielleicht weiß Georg etwas darüber?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Bernd wurde in 2012 die Prostataloge bestrahlt und dieses Jahr mit SBRT zwei Lymphknoten, die auf einem PSMA PET/CT sichtbar waren.

Dann kann man jedenfalls wegen der SBRT Bestrahlung nicht noch zusätzlich mit IMRT die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen da sich die Bestrahlungsfelder überlappen.

Wenn der PSA Wert nicht sinkt, dann wurde etwas mit dem PSMA PET/CT übersehen. Es bleibt jetzt nur abzuwarten. Wenn der PSA Wert über 2,0 steigt, kann man ein neues PSMA PET/CT machen. Oder der PSA Wert ist endlich gefallen. Ich würde wirklich warten, bis dieser Wert überstiegen ist, sonst sieht man am Ende nichts neues. Anschließend ist eine neue SBRT Bestrahlung auf die neuen Herde möglich. 

Ansonsten kann eine Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie von 18 Monaten Dauer die Bestrahlung besser wirken lassen bzw. einige kleinere Tumorherde auch beseitigen.

Letztlich hat der Tumor gestreut und man wird ihn auch nicht mehr endgültig los. Man kann ihn aber langfristig kontrollieren und dies muss das Ziel sein.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend ,

@ Hartmut S

Ob ich die Lymphabflusswege noch bestrahlen kann ,weiss ich nicht und hab ich beim Strahlendoktor auch noch nicht nachgefragt.

Ich geh eh davon aus ,dass ich nicht mehr heilbar bin und wollte durch die Bestrahlung der 2 Lk so wenig wie möglich Schaden anrichten und hab deshalb die Lymphabflusswege nicht mit bestrahlen lassen.

Vielleicht besteht dann bei erneuten Lk-Metastasen nochmals die Möglichkeit mit irgendeinem Gerät drauf zu strahlen.

@Georg_

Ob die Uniklinik Heidelberg etwas übersehen hat ,kann ich nicht beurteilen . Prof. der Nuklearmedizin hat die Bilder persönlich angeschaut und ein kurzes Gespräch mit mir geführt.

Ich mach mir eher Sorgen ob die Bestrahlung eventuell nicht richtig getroffen hat , Obwohl mir der Strahlendoktor gesagt hat er trifft sie auf den mm.

Sagen kann man viel, ich kann das wohl schlecht nachkontrollieren.

Ich hab mir überlegt ,wenn am 1.8.17 beim Urologen noch immer keine Reaktion da ist ,nochmals ein PSMA PET zu machen ( obwohl ich die knappen 1400 Euro aus eigener Tasche zahlen muss ) und dann wird man sehen ob was Neues da ist oder die gleichen LK immer noch leuchten.

Mit der Hormontherapie bin ich am überlegen . Ist das jetzt nach der Zeit der Bestrahlung noch sinnvoll?
Wollte auch erst abwarten ob Strahlentherapie Erfolg zeigt und der Wert ev. stark absinkt um dann zu entscheiden .

Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

> Ob die Uniklinik Heidelberg etwas übersehen hat ,kann ich nicht  beurteilen. Prof. der Nuklearmedizin hat die Bilder persönlich  angeschaut und ein kurzes Gespräch mit mir geführt.


Mit einem PSMA PET/CT bei einem PSA Wert von 1,29 sieht man nicht alles. Diesen Wert hattest Du im März 2017. Siehe den Vortrag von Prof. Amthauer auf Seite 7. Dort heißt es, dass man bei diesem Wert nur 71% der Metastasen mit einem PSMA PET/CT sieht. Also 29% nicht, auch nicht der Prof. der Nuklearmedizin. Ich halte es daher für möglich, dass eine Metastase aus diesen 29% den jetzigen PSA Wert verursacht.




> Ich mach mir eher Sorgen ob die Bestrahlung eventuell nicht richtig getroffen hat


Das glaube ich nicht, das ist bei SBRT sehr selten. Eher treffen die oben genannten 29% zu.




> Ich hab mir überlegt ,wenn am 1.8.17 beim Urologen noch immer keine Reaktion da ist ,nochmals ein PSMA PET zu machen


Dazu hatte ich geschrieben:



> Wenn der PSA Wert über 2,0 steigt, kann man ein neues PSMA PET/CT  machen. Oder der PSA Wert ist endlich gefallen. Ich würde wirklich  warten, bis dieser Wert überstiegen ist, sonst sieht man am Ende nichts  neues.





> Mit der Hormontherapie bin ich am überlegen . Ist das jetzt nach der Zeit der Bestrahlung noch sinnvoll?


Dazu hatte ich geschrieben:



> Ansonsten kann eine Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie von 18 Monaten  Dauer die Bestrahlung besser wirken lassen bzw. einige kleinere  Tumorherde auch beseitigen.


 Siehe auch die hervorragenden Ergebnisse dieser Studie.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend ,

möchte weitere Informationen zu meiner momentanen Situation geben . 

Ich hatte am 1.8.17 Termin bei meinem Urologen zur Kontrolle. Alle Standarduntersuchungen ( Ultraschall etc. ) waren in Ordnung.

Nur leider mein PSA Wert reagiert auf die Bestrahlung der beiden Lymphknotenmetastasen nicht. Der gemessene PSA Wert war 1,27 ng/ml , keine große Veränderung.

Das gar keine Reaktion auf die Bestrahlung erfolgt, setzt mit schon etwas zu und macht mir sorgen.

Mein Urologe möchte noch einen Messwert ( 25.10.17 ) abwarten und dann entscheiden wie es weiter gehen soll. Er hofft immer noch auf einen PSA Abfall und sprach von einem langsamen Zellverfall.

Ich bin da nicht so zuversichtlich.

Am 14.8.17 hab ich den ersten Kontrolltermin beim Strahlendoktor, bin mal gespannt was er mir zu sagen hat.




Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

ich möchte an Konrads guten Beitrag erinnern:



> Lieber Bernd
> 
> Reinhold hat das Fänomen bereits beschrieben, das auch ich nach Bestrahlungen
> verschiedenster Art beobachtet habe:
> 
> Erstmal steigt das PSA ungerührt weiter!
> 
> Mir scheint, je kürzer die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) vor der RT, desto schärfer,
> aber auch kürzer ist dieser PSA-Bump und - in deinem Fall - umgekehrt.
> ...


Diese Zellteilung geht in der Regel über ein Jahr, teilweise länger.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Erinnerung an den Rat von Konrad.

Ich bin da wohl etwas zu ungedultig und mein Nervenkostüm ist auch nicht das Beste. 

Beste Grüße 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

leider ist es so, dass der PSA Wert auch nicht kontinuierlich fallen wird. Es versuchen mal mehr, mal weniger Zellen sich zu teilen und das kann dann sogar zu wiederholten Anstiegen des PSA Wertes führen. Also Ruhe bewahren.

Ansonsten gibt es praktisch nur die Möglichkeit einer Hormontherapie. Ob man damit bei einem PSA Wert von 1,27 beginnen sollte wird m.E. nach kein Arzt mit Sicherheit sagen können.

Beste Grüße

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend ,
ich möchte mich mal wieder melden und meinen Verlauf und meine jetztige Situation erläutern.

Ich hatte am 25.10.17 wieder einen Termin bei meinem Urologen und seine Untersuchungen (Ultraschall) waren alle in Ordnung, allerdings ist mein PSA-Wert mit 1,23 ng/ml nur ganz leicht gesunken. Der Wert zuvor vom 01.08.17 war 1,27 ng/ml.
Bis jetzt erfolgt noch keinerlei Behandlung und wir wollen noch einen PSA- Wert abwarten ,der am 10.01.18 gemessen werden soll.

Sollte der Wert dann nicht deutlicher abfallen steht die Hormonbehandlung an .
Da ich mich gerade mit Herzrhythmusstörungen herumplage und ich schon 2 Kardiologen damit nerve und keiner was organisches findet ( EKG , Belastungs EKG bis teilweise 250 Watt, Ultrashall, Sressecho, Herzsintigrafie, alles in Ordnung - kein Hinweis auf Ischämie,koronare Herzkrankheit). Es wurden beim Langzeit EKG Extrasystolen ventrikulär und supraventrikulär festgestellt, die aber anscheinend nicht gefährlich 
sind und nicht behandelt werden müssen.
Ich hab darüber auch mit meinem Urologen gesprochen,zwecks der verm. bald anstehenden Hormonbehandlung.  Er war der Meinung , dass man bei solchen Herzproblemen Firmagon als Hormonspritze geben würde.
Gibt es noch andere Hormonmedikamente die nicht so das Herz belasten oder gibt es da nur Firmagon ?


Zu meiner PSMA-PET-CT Untersuchung in Heidelberg, die ich als Selbstzahler hab durchführen lassen, gibt es folgendes Neues.

Die IKK Krankenkassen beantragte meine Klage abzuweisen, dem folgte der Richter nicht und ich hab jetzt am 14.11.17 meinen ersten Termin beim Sozialgericht, zwecks Kostenübernahme.
Ich werde berichten .

Allen nur das Beste 

Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

es hängt davon ab was Deine Herzrhythmusstörungen verursacht. Firmagon, dies ist die einzige relevante Alternative, soll zu geringeren kardiovaskulären Risiken im Vergleich zu anderen Hormonpräparaten führen. Wenn Deine Herzrhytmusstörungen nicht kardiovaskulär bedingt sind, ist es egal welches Medikament zum Einsatz kommt. Allerdings wirkt meiner Meinung nach Firmagon am besten bei einer Hormontherapie. Es muss allerdings jeden Monat gespritzt werden und die Einstichstelle kann etwas brennen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

Warum solltest du bereits im Januar eine Hormonbehandlung durchführen lassen?
Ich denke, da hast du noch Zeit.
Ich möchte noch einmal auf Konrad seinen Beitrag verweisen, der auch für mich im Nachhinein interessant geworden ist.
#114

Auch ich hatte nach 3 PSA Messungen bei meinem Urologen einen leichten Anstieg.
Diesen kann ich allerdings nicht eindeutig bewerten, weil die vorherigen 2 Messungen nach der Bestrahlung  in der UNI durchgeführt wurden.
Eine Abweichung der verschiedenen Labore von 25 % war mir bereits aus der Vergangenheit bekannt. Zumal ja auch die Geräte immer mal wieder neu kalibriert werden. Der Unterschied kann enorm sein.
Auch ich soll nun im Januar in meinem Labor des Urologen nachmessen lassen.
Erst dann könnte sich nach 5 Monaten ein Trend ablesen lassen, der aber immer noch nicht aussagekräftig wäre. So die Aussage meines Urologen.

Zur Klage:
Es ist doch erfreulich, dass du bereits zum 14.11.17 einen Verhandlungstermin bekommen hast.
Weil ich so eifrig war, hatte ich versehentlich eine Doppelklage laufen.
Hier musste eine Klage zurückgezogen werden, weil 2 Klagen in einer Sache in Deutschland nicht zulässig sind. Dadurch verzögert sich nun mein Verfahren.
Meine fleißigen Anwälte korrigieren es nun. Man nennt es Schadensbegrenzung.

Also Bernd, lass den Kopf noch nicht hängen. Vielleicht beginnt ja mit einem Verkündungsurteil zum Januar hin eine Glückssträhne für dich.
Wir wünschen es uns.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

erstmal ein Danke an Gerorg_ und Hartmut S für die Antworten.

Ich berichte über meinen weiteren Verlauf.

Wie schon in 129 geschrieben wart ich jetzt meinen nächsten Urologentermin im Januar 2018 ab und versuche die Feiertage und den Rutsch ins neue Jahr zu geniessen.

Zu meinem PSMA-PET-CT und meinem Gerichtstermin gegen die Krankenkasse am 14.11.17 gibt es folgendes Neues.

Mein PET-CT war ja am 10.03.17 und bekam auch kurz danach eine Rechnung der Nuklearmedizin,die ich erstmal sebst bezahlte. Nach knapp über 7 Monaten kam plötzlich noch eine Rechnung vom Professor der Radiologie ,die nochmals fast 400 € betrug. Ich nahm nochmal telefonisch Kontakt mit der Klinik auf und dabei kam heraus ,dass ich komplett als Privatpatient geführt wurde und es in der Klinik aus sozialen Gründen einen Haustarif für Selbstzahler ( Kassenpatienten , Normalverdiener ) gibt .
Beide Rechnungen wurden freundlicher Weise storniert und mir wurde der Haustarif ,der etwas geringer ausfiel , in Rechnung gestellt.


Bei meinem Gerichtstermin  am 14.11. beim Sozialgericht ( 13:00 - 13:45 im Tagesplan ) verlief es folgend.

Ich hab natürlich gleich zu Beginn  der Verhandlung den Richter über die veränderte Streitsumme aufgeklärt.
Was dann aber kam verwunderte mich schon etwas. Der Richter regte sich über diese Vorgehensweise der Klinik auf.  Er diskutierte mit der Rechtvertreterin der Krankenkasse darüber ,dass eine Klinik doch Unterschiede zwischen Privatpatient und selbstzahlenden Kassenpatienten macht und er wohl durch seine Beiträge das Krankenhaus und soche Unterschiede finanziert. 
Solch eine Aussage von einem Sozialrichter am Sozialgericht verwunderte mich und ich hab ihm dann gesagt ,dass ich das ein klein wenig anders seh und ich es sozial finde ,dass die Klinik hier Unterschiede macht und es ermöglicht ,dass ein finanziell nicht so gut gestellter Patient sich ev. auch so eine Untersuchung erlauben kann und nicht nur für Privatpatienten zugänglich ist und wir ja in einem Sozialstaat leben und auch die geringere Summe noch schmerzt.
ich hab zum Beispiel Arbeitlosenversicherung bezahlt und war in meiner ganzen berufl. Laufbahn nicht einen Tag arbeitslos und hab da betimmt einige Faule mit meinen Beiträgen durchgefütter.
Das ich dass zu ihm gesagt habe ,hat ihm glaub nicht so gefallen und ab da war irgendwie ein komische Stimmung im Gerichtssaal.

Es wurde dann noch etwas hin und her diskutiert und als die 45 min. rum waren -merkte ich das er zum Schluss kommen wollte . 

Es kam zu keinem Urteil, er wolle sich noch nähere Informationen bei meinem behandelten Urolgen einholen und einen Urologenprofessor weit weg von Heidelberg zu dem  Ganzen befragen.

Der Knackpunkt an der Sache sei das Gesetzt im Sozialgesetzbuch V Paragraf 2 Leistungen Absatz 1a in dem steht " lebensbedrohlich und regelmässig tödlich " und da ich hoffe in nächster Zeit nicht an Prostakrebs zu versterben ,sehe ich wohl wenig Erfolg .  

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Protokoll der Verhandlung bekommen und dann soll ich einfach abwarten ob er nach den Befragungen meines Urologen und der weit entfernten Klinik zu einem Urteil kommt.


Gruss 

Bernd

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Bernd, 

hattest Du keinen Rechtsverdreher zur Seite? Dieser Mangel erhöht das Prozessrisiko deutlich. Schließlich kennen sie die Fallstricke. Auch ohne sie zu kennen, erlaube ich mir hier, zu unseren Gunsten mit §2 SGB 5 so zu argumentieren: 

1. Der letzte Satz in Abs.1 ist: "Qualität und Wirksamkeit der Leistungen haben dem allgemein anerkannten  Stand der medizinischen Erkenntnisse zu entsprechen und den  medizinischen Fortschritt zu berücksichtigen." Nach meiner Ansicht gehört das PSMA PET seit Jahren dazu, zumindest für Hochrisikopatienten, deren Risiko hoch ist, am Krebs zu sterben. 

2. Dei Satz zu unseren Ungunsten aus Abs.1a gilt nur für Patienten, "für die eine allgemein anerkannte, dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung nicht zur Verfügung steht". Das PSMA PET ist aber seit Jahren eine "dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung". 

Diese Tatsachenbehauptung (mit dem allgemein anerkannten, medizinischen Standard) lässt sich meiner Meinung nach an medizinischen Fachartikeln gut belegen. Ich bin aber trotzdem kein Rechtsverdreher. 

Gruß, Hermes

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Bernd,

erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Ehrlichkeit, dass du das wesentliche deines Verfahren
hier weitergegeben hast.
Ich hätte dir sehr gerne geholfen. Bin aber noch bis Dezember in Spanien, und habe hier keinen Zugriff auf meine Dateien.
Diese berühmte Internet-Wolke mag ich nicht.




> Der Knackpunkt an der Sache sei das Gesetzt im Sozialgesetzbuch V Paragraf 2 Leistungen Absatz 1a in dem steht " lebensbedrohlich und regelmässig tödlich " und da ich hoffe in nächster Zeit nicht an Prostakrebs zu versterben ,sehe ich wohl wenig Erfolg


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt keinen "Knackpunkt"
Dieser Punkt wird unter den Juristen besprochen, beim Kaffee in der Kantine  :L&auml;cheln: 
So läuft es nun einmal in unserem Staat. Ausnahmen gibt es, wenn das Verfahren woanders statt findet.
Hier nimmt man aber dann einen örtlichen Anwalt, den der Staatsanwalt u. Richter kennt.

Meine Kanzlei hat eine andere Strategie.
Zitat hermes:



> 2. Dei Satz zu unseren Ungunsten aus Abs.1a gilt nur für Patienten, "für die eine allgemein anerkannte, dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung nicht zur Verfügung steht". Das PSMA PET ist aber seit Jahren eine "dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung".


Hermes hat recht. Schade, das du keine Vertretung hattest.
Ich wünsche dir trotzdem für das Verkündungs- Urteil viel Glück!

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, 
warum hast du den Richter gesagt, dass du einen Haus-Tarif bekommen hast.
Das sind doch deine Privatangelegenheiten!
Ich glaube, da würde sich nicht nur ein Richter drüber aufregen!?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend Hartmut,

dass mit dem Knackpunkt stammt nicht von mir. Es war gegen Ende der Verhandlung die Aussage des Richters.

Da ich keinen Rechtsschutz habe und die Anwaltskosten dann selber tragen muss, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob es  sinnvoll ist, dass in geringer Aussicht stehende Geld für die Untersuchung zurück zu bekommen und dann dem Rechtsanwalt zu geben oder gar auf beiden Kosten  sitzen zu bleiben. Aus diesem Grund vertrete ich mich vorerst noch selbst.
Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Rechtanwalt gebraucht und am 14.11. zum ersten mal einen Gerichtssaal von innen gesehen.

Ich nehme es mit der Ehrlichkeit ziemlich genau und wollte mir mit der Differenz der ersten Rechnung ( die storniert wurde ) zu der zweiten Rechnung  keine Geldleistungen erschleichen und  bin auch der Meinung das es rechtswidrig ist.

Der Unterschied vom Haustarif zum Privatpatient ist auch nicht so hoch gewesen ( kleiner 200  ), zur Info, bevor vielleicht noch jemand Unmut darüber bekommt.

Ich hoffe das deine Verhandlung mit deinen Rechtsanwälten besser läuft und du einen Erfolg erzielst.

Ich werde jetzt mein Urteil abwarten ,was bestimmt etwas dauert und mir dann Gedanken machen wie es weiter geht.


Grüße an Dich und allen Anderen

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

es ist vollkommen richtig, dass Du ehrlich warst.
Irgendwo verstehe ich aber den Richter nicht.
Wenn *ich* mich über etwas aufrege, wäre es in Ordnung,
aber ein Richter?
Eine Rechtsanwältin/Rechtsanwalt hätte dem Richter einiges erklärt, oder diesen sogar  abgelehnt.

Egal, nun ist es gelaufen.
Ich kann Dir nur abermals ein bissel Glück für das Urteil wünschen.

Du weißt, dass auch der Sozialverband (ehemals Reichsbund) Dich vertreten kann?
Wahrscheinlich wirst Du kein Mitglied sein, weil Du nie, oder kaum rechtliche Probleme im Leben hattest.
Da geht es uns anders.
Wir legen uns grundsätzlich jedes Jahr mit dem Finanzamt an. (*I*)

Eine Berufung wird sich sicherlich wegen der relativ geringen Kosten nicht lohnen.
Oft muss man über seinen eigenen Schatten springen, um vernünftig zu bleiben.
Nicht immer läuft im Leben alles nach Plan.

Meine Verhandlung ist noch offen.
Ich werde dort nicht erscheinen, damit ich kein Blödsinn rede.
Meine Kanzlei ist bereits sauer, dass ich in den Vorverhandlungen aktiv mitwirke.

Ich strebe ein Grundsatzurteil an (kein Vergleich ect.), habe aber bisher nicht einmal die 1. Hürde überwunden.
Das wird Jahre dauern, falls ich es überlebe.
Von meiner RS-Vers. habe ich grünes Licht bekommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun mal langsam.
Der Richter brütet jetzt einige Tage über dem Fall, bevor er das Urteil pinkelt.

Und da werden sich ihm auch solche Sätze im Kopf querstellen:



> _2. Dei Satz zu unseren Ungunsten aus Abs.1a gilt nur für Patienten, "für die eine allgemein anerkannte, dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung nicht zur Verfügung steht". Das PSMA PET ist aber seit Jahren eine "dem medizinischen Standard entsprechende Leistung"._


Das PSMA-PET wird grad mal seit vier Jahren ausserhalb der Uniklinik Heidelberg
angeboten von einem beschränkten Kreis einiger universitären Kliniken.
Medizinischer Standard ist weder irgendein PET, noch insbesondere das
PSMA-PET. Natürlich würde ein Anwalt es darstellen wie es Hartmut von
Hermes zitierte, aber wahr ist das eben gerade nicht.

Ein Hoffnungschimmer:
Meine Schweizerische Kasse hatte das PSMA-PET in Heidelberg schon vor
fünf Jahren bezahlt, erst die eine Hälfte, und dann nach etwa einem halben
Jahre auch noch die andere. 
Und das aus der selbstbehaltfreien Grundversicherung.

Viel Glück wünscht
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, 

mein Geschreibe zu diesem Thema sollte eine parteiische Argumentationstaktik sein, die fundiert aber ohne Anspruch auf objektive Richtigkeit ist. Gegen diese Argumentation hat die Gegenseite vor Gericht zu argumentieren. Das PSMA-PET ist heute sehr viel weiter verbreitet, als Du schreibst. Unser städt. Klinikum macht das schon sehr lange, das DTZ in Berlin, ein radiologisches Ärztehaus hat das bei mir schon 2014 gemacht und dazu einen Vertrag zur Abrechnung mit der TK. 

Selbst wenn der allgemeine Standard des PET abgelehnt wird, kann für hochrisiko Patienten eines fachlich begründet werden mit einem "alten" Standard paper: 
"A PSA DT <3 mo can certainly be regarded as a strong predictor of PET positivity as does a PSA serum level >1.5 ng/ml. In addition, imaging studies such as 11C-choline PET/CT should only be performed if therapeutic consequences such as salvage lymphadenectomy, SRP, or salvage RT to lymph nodes are being considered as a therapeutic option."
Aus Heidenreich, et al., "EAU Guidelines on Prostate Cancer. Part II: Treatment of Advanced, Relapsing, and Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer", EUROPEAN UROLOGY 65 (2014) 467–479.

Wie gesagt, uralter Tobac mit Cholin PET. Seither ist viel Wasser den Rhein hinunter geflossen, auch was den Fortschritt der PCa Diagnose angeht. 

Also nochmal: Selbst wenn das PSMA-PET als allgemeiner Standard für alle PCa Patienten abgelehnt wird, so ist die Anwendung für hochrisiko Patienten mit Aussicht auf therapeutische Konsequenz fachlich gut begründbar. Wie man taktisch gut bei Gericht vorgeht, sagt einem ein guter Rechtsverdreher. Der sagt auch dem Hartmut hier gut begründet, man solle sich aus seinen eigenen Sachen heraus halten. 

Naja, hier sind die Würfel gefallen. Ich wünsche evtl Nachahmern viel Glück. Aus Fehlern kann man lernen. Für mich wird das wohl nicht mehr in Frage kommen, ich gehe ab Dienstag zur Chemo und vorher hatte ich für mich hinreichend Gelegenheit, das PET über meine TK abzurechnen. 

Gruß, Hermes

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,
ich wünsch allen hier erstmal ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Gesundheit.

Ich hatte jetzt am 10.1.18 einen Kontrolltermin bei meinem Urologen.
Ultraschall von Bauchorganen und von hinten war ohne Befund.
PSA ist leider wieder nur leicht abgefallen. Seit der Bestrahlung von 1.29 auf 1.23 und jetzt am 10.1. war der Wert 1,11.

Macht mir natürlich schon etwas Kopfzerbrechen das der Wert fast nicht absinkt und ich gehe fast davon aus das nicht mehr viel passiert.

Mein Urolge möchte aber noch einen Wert im April abwarten und dann entscheiden wie es weitergeht.

Wir sprachen von einem erneuten PSMA PET und wir sprachen auch über Hormontherapie mit Chemo oder Abirateron und auch ohne.

Ich hoffe ich kann diese Behandlung noch einige Zeit rausschieben ,aber ich möchte natürlich nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt dafür verpassen.


Zu meinem Rechtsstreit mit der GKV zwecks Kostenübernahme PSMA PET gibt es folgendes Neues:

Der Richter hat noch kein Urteil ausgesprochen.
Er hat meinen Urolgen zum sachverständigen Zeuge benannt und ihm einen Fragenkatalog mit 9 Fragen zukommen lassen ( die auch ich in Kopie erhielt,da ich mich selbst vertrete).
Mein Urolge hat ihm die Fragen in 11 DIN A4 Seiten sehr ausführlich und präzise beantwortet ( Kopie auch an mich ).
Jetzt wurde die Krankenkasse um Stellungnahme zu den beantworteten Fragen gebeten.
Auf diese Stellungnahme der Krankenkasse wird im Moment gewartet.

----------


## HansJürgen

Hallo Bernd
Ich will hier nicht Dumm daherreden aber wenn ich deine Werte hätte wäre ich der Glücklichste Mensch. 
Ich hatte nach meiner Bestrahlung im Letzten Jahr, 38 mal im Januar bis ende Februar, einen Wert von 19 der sich bis September auf 8,2 gesenkt hat und am 19 Januar 2018 bekomme ich den nächsten wert gesagt. Ich war ende September beim Pet Scan an der Uni Klinik in Tübingen und der wurde von der AOK ungestreift Bezahlt ich habe vor der PET bei der AOK nachgefragt und zur Antwort bekommen das diese Untersuchung heute zum Medizinischen Standart gehöre. Es ist aber extrem Ärgerlich das du wegen der PET kosten ein Gericht Bemühen musst.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo HansJürgen,

dass mit dem glücklichsten Mensch und meine Werte zu haben ist so eine Sache.

Hast du mein Profil gelesen? Unsere Situationen sind doch etwas unterschiedlich und nicht so einfach zu vergleichen .
Ich hatte 2010 offene Op, 2012 Bestrahlung (33mal der Protataloge) und hab gerade mit 2 LK-Metastasen zu tun ..........

Ich denke deshalb ,dass meine Situation doch etwas anders ist als deine.


Das die AOK dein PSMA PET übernommen hat finde ich toll. 
Ich komm aus dem Raum Heilbronn und bin bei der IKK ( Innungskrankenkasse ) versichert und die macht mir gerade die Probleme mit der Kostenübernahme.

Allerdings hab ich auch von einem AOK Mitglied mitbekommen ,dass er eine Absage der AOK Heilbronn zwecks PSMA PET bekommen hat.
Vermutlich gibt es da auch noch regionale Unterschiede,was ich dann allerdings auch nicht verstehen könnte.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,
möchte mal wieder über meinen weiteren Verlauf berichten.

Leider läuft es nicht so toll wie ich es mir nach der Bestrahlung der 2 LK-Metastasen erhofft habe.
Ich hatte am 10.04 18 Kontrolltermin beim Urologen.
Die Untersuchung verlief ohne Befund, Ultraschall Bauch und Rektal, Nieren und Leber in Ordnung ) .
Allerdings ist mein PSA Wert von zuletzt 1,11 vom 10.01. auf 1,20 am 10.04.angestiegen.
Der angestiegene Wert hat mir natürlich wieder einen Dämpfer verpasst.

Mein Urologe möchte jetzt nach 2 Monaten ( 20.06.18 ) erneut PSA messen und sollte sich eine steigende Tendenz zeigen, möchte er sich mit mir über die weitere Behandlung unterhalten.

Wir sprachen kurz über folgende Optionen:

Zeitnahes PSMA PET CT

Abwarten bis Wert bei ca. 1,6 bis 1,8 ist und dann PSMA PET CT

Sollte PSA am 20.06. gestiegen sein - mit Hormonbehandlung oder Hormonbehandlung mit früher Chemo

Was für einen Rat habt Ihr da für mich ?

Gesundheitlich geht es mir recht gut, hab keine grosse Beschwerden von der Bestrahlung, hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Kontinenz, fahre fast täglich ca. 20 km oder mehr Fahrrad.
Allerdings ist mein Nervenkostüm nicht das Beste.
Medikamente nehm ich keine.


Zu meinem Rechtsstreit mit der GKV ( Innungskrankenkasse Heilbronn ) gibt es noch kein Urteil und nicht viel Neues.

Die Krankenkasse hat die angeforderte Stellungnahme zu dem 11 Seiten Bericht meines Urolgen einfach noch nicht beantwortet.
Ich habe am 16.04. ein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommen, darin aufgeführt wurde, dass das Schreiben vom Gericht in der Postmappe der Krankenkasse versehentlich vergessen und liegen gelassen wurde.
Die GKV hat jetzt vom Richter nochmals eine Frist zum 11.05. bekommen.
Anscheinend können die Kassen tun und lassen was sie wollen und wie es ihnen in den Kram passt, einfach zum ko.....
Hätte ich irgend eine Frist verpasst wäre es bestimmt nicht so gelaufen .
Jetzt warte ich halt die nächste Frist noch ab. 


Gruß an Alle 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

ein PSMA PET/CT macht nur Sinn, wenn man anschließend die Metastasen mit z.B. SBRT behandeln will. Um mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen, benötigt man nur den PSA Wert.

"Hormonbehandlung mit früher Chemo" - die dieser Kombination zugrundeliegenden Studien zeigen, so weit ich sagen kann, keine ausreichende Daten für ADT+Chemo in der Rezidivsituation. Es waren fast ausschließlich Patienten, die wegen umfangreicher Metastasen nicht mehr operiert wurden.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

es gibt jetzt eine neuere Auswertung dieser Studien. Dabei wurde auch geprüft, ob ADT+Chemo auch in einer Rezidivsituation sinnvoll ist. Dies war nur bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko der Fall. Das waren Patienten mit mindestens vier Knochenmetastasen und/oder Organmetastasen. Das ist ein deutlich höheres Risiko als bei Dir.

Ich würde daher sequentiell vorgehen - wenn man SBRT nicht wiederholen will. Also Hormontherapie, dann Zytiga/Xtandi und dann Chemo mit Docetaxel. Vielleicht gibt es schon wieder neue Mittel, wenn Hormontherapie bei Dir nicht mehr wirken sollte.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

Hallo Georg,

danke für deine Meinung und den schnellen Rat.

Mein Plan sieht folgendermaßen aus, vorrausgesetzt es kommt gesundheitlich nichts dazwischen und mein Urologe und ich finden konsens über mein Vorgehen.

Ich warte bis PSA > 1,5 und mache ein erneutes PSMA PET CT um zu sehen woher der Anstieg kommt.

Nach Möglichkeit und Ergebnis des PSMA PET CT nochmals lokal ( Bestrahlung oder OP ) angehen, ich möchte so lang es nur geht die Hormonbehandlung rauszögern, aber halt auch nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Einstieg verpassen.

Sollte keine lokale Therapie möglich oder sinnvoll sein mit der einfachen Hormonbehandlung beginnen.


Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, dass meine kürzliche Bestrahlung der beiden LK- Metastasen mit je 6*6 Gy irgendwie daneben ging.
Das würde sich dann ja vermutlich beim PSA PET CT zeigen ,wenn die gleichen LK wieder leuchten würden.

Sehe ich das so richtig ?

Ist mein Plan so ok ?


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

ich halte Deinen Plan für sinnvoll und zielführend.

In Deinem Profil steht nichts von der Bestrahlung der LK-Metastasen mit 6*6 Gy. Das war wohl eine SBRT Bestrahlung, danach müsste der PSA Wert deutlich zurückgegangen sein. Deine PSA Werte nach der Bestrahlung stehen nicht mehr im Profil. Du schreibst der PSA Wert sei von zuletzt 1,11 vom 10.01. auf 1,20 am 10.04. angestiegen. Nach einer Bestrahlung verläuft die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes nicht wie "am Schnürchen". Das kann auch wieder etwas nach unten gehen. Aber selbst wenn, diese beiden Werte ergeben eine Verdopplungszeit von 2,2 Jahren. Damit kann man doch hochzufrieden sein.

Nach dem Aufwand mit PSMA PET/CT und SBRT Bestrahlung hofft man natürlich, dass man zu den ganz wenigen gehört, bei denen eine dauerhafte Remission eintritt. Geht mir auch so. In der Realität landet man im Mittelfeld, der Tumor wird nur temporär zurückgedrängt und nach ein, zwei Jahren muss man wieder neu behandeln.

Anders als bei Deiner Bestrahlung im Jahre 2012 kann man bei der Hormontherapie nicht den optimalen Zeitpunkt verpassen. Den kennt nämlich keiner. Es gibt da zwei Lager: so früh wie möglich beginnen oder möglichst spät, erst beim Auftreten von Schmerzen. Ich meine am besten irgendwo dazwischen, je nach Wunsch des Patienten. 

Man wird ja meist eine intermittierende Hormontherapie machen. Dann kann man den Arzt fragen, bei welchem PSA Wert denn eine Pause beendet werden muss. Da wird er sagen: zwischen 4 ng/ml und 10 ng/ml. Dann kannst Du sagen, fangen wir doch auch mit der ADT bei einem Wert in der Mitte davon an, z.B. 7 ng/ml.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich hatte im Mai 2017 die SBRT Bestrahlung der beiden Lk - Metastasen bei einem PSA Wert 1,29 ng/ml.
Leider gind mein PSA Wert nur minimal zurück und ist bei der letzten Messung wieder etwas gestiegen ( 1,27 - 1,23 - 1,11 und jetzt leider wieder auf 1,20 ).

Es wird wohl bei meinem nächsten Termin beim Urolgen etwas länger dauern und ein ausführliches Gespräch geben .


Gruß

Bernd

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=492

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Bernd,
immerhin hast Du mit der Bestrahlung den PSA-Anstieg um ein Jahr aufhalten können.
Nun kann man irgendwann wieder ein PSMA-PET machen und Nachschau halten,
ob es wieder Ziele gebe für eine weitere Lokaltherapie. Dazu kannst Du das PSA
ruhig noch ansteigen lassen. Mit deiner typischen VZ so um 1.5 bis zwei Jahre
hast Du viel Zeit. 'Heilung' allerdings wird kaum mehr möglich sein.

Nach dem Gespräch mit dem Urologen wäre es wohl Zeit, sich mal zu einer
Zweitmeinung einem Tumorboard zu präsentieren.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend ,

möcht mal wieder Neues von mir berichten.


Leider ist mein PSA in 2 Monaten von 1,20 ng/ml auf 1,45 ng/ml ( Blutabnahme 20.06.18 ) gestiegen.
Es hat also nie einen deutlichen PSA Abfall nach der SBRT Bestrahlung der beiden LK-Metastasen gegeben.

Hab wohl nicht so viel Glück bei dieser Krebsgeschichte und werde schon wieder sehr unruhig und nervös. 
Ich kann mich einfach nicht so recht entscheiden wie es weiter gehen soll.

Mein Urologe gibt mir noch eine kleine Frist und stellt mich einem Tumorboard am Prostatakarzionomzentrum Heilbronn-Franken vor.
Er hat mir folgendes vorgeschlagen: Sich dann an die Empfehlung des Tumorboards zu halten ; Mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen : Er schickt mich nochmals nach Heidelberg zu einem PSMA PET CT um dann den weiteren Behandlungsverlauf nach der Diagnostik zu besprechen.
Ich solle jetzt auch nicht panisch werden und mir in den Tagen bis das Tumorboard seine Empfehlung abgegeben hat ( ca. 10-14 Tage ) Gedanken machen und mit Ihm dann in ca. 14 Tagen das weitere Vorgehen besprechen.


Zu meiner gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der GKV IKK gibt es folgendes:

Mein Urologe wurde zum sachverständigen Zeuge und musste 9 Fragen des Richters beantworten,dass er auch sehr ausführlich machte.

Die GKV wurde zur Stellungnahme auf die beantworteten Fragen gebeten.
Anscheinend ist das Schreiben des Gerichtes in der Postmappe der GKV hängen geblieben und es passierte nichts.
Das Gericht mahnte die GKV mit einer Frist an .
Diese Frist wurde mit einer weit hergeholten Enzschuldigung fast 4 Wochen überzogen.

Ich hab die Stellungsnahme der GKV in Abschrift bekommen.
Die Argumente sind so unterirdisch und fast beleidigend für meinen Urologen. 

Der Richter hat jetzt nochmal eine Verhandlung am 14.08.18 mit Ihm als Vorsitzenden und 2 Beirichtern angesetzt.
Hab nie gedacht das ich soweit komme und es nochmal zu einer Verhandlung mit 3 Richtern kommt.

Bin für jedes Argument für eine PSMA Untersuchung,dassich an der Verhandlung noch anbringen kann, dankbar.

@Konrad
Ich lese deinen Thread fast täglich mit und mach mir etwas Sorgen,
ich möcht noch lange deine Ratschläge bekommen und lesen,
ich möcht noch lange deine Bilder schauen,
ich bewundere deinen hartnäckigen Kampfgeist ( ich hab den nicht ).
ich wünsch dir in Heidelberg den grossen Behandlungserfolg.

Meine Hochachtung


Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## Hvielemi

@ Bernd,
ohne die SBR-Therapie von letztem Jahr wärest Du jetzt bei 5ng/ml PSA.

Und Danke, dass Du dir "etwas Sorgen" machst um mich.
Mehr wäre wohl übertrieben?

Konrad

----------


## bernd58

Guten morgen Konrad,

[QUOTEUnd Danke, dass Du dir "etwas Sorgen" machst um mich.
Mehr wäre wohl übertrieben?][/QUOTE]

vielleicht interpretiere ich das jetzt falsch,
ich wollte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten und deinen Krankheitsverlauf verharmlosen.
Ich wollte dir nur kundgeben das es mir Leid tut,wie dein Verlauf ist. Wir sind ,meine ich ,beide im gleichen Jahr operiert worden ( meine Op war 06.2010 ).
Ich wünsche hier jedem nur das Allerbeste.

Für deine Ratschläge war und bin ich immer dankbar gewesen.

Nur das Beste für dich .

Gruss

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

zu meinem weiteren Verlauf und meiner Situation gibt es folgendes Neues.

Ich hatte am 16.08.2018 wieder einen Termin bei meinem Urologen und Blutabnahme.

Mein PSA ist von 1,45 (20.06.18) auf 1,32 ng/ml (16.08.18) gesunken.

Mein Urologe hat meinen Fall auch nochmals einem Tumorboard vorgestellt und die waren der Meinung bei dem stabilen PSA Wert sollte ich vorerst Zuwarten.

Was haltet ihr davon ? 

Oder doch jetzt gleich  in Hormontherapie einsteigen oder gar mit früher Chemo und versuchen so viel wie möglich an Krebszellen zu zerstören.


Zu meinem Rechtstreit mit der GKV:

Am 14.08.2018 hatte ich jetzt meine zweite Verhandlung vor dem Sozialgericht mit 1 Richter und 2 Beirichter.

Die Krankenkasse erstattet mir meine Kosten für das PSMA PET ( März 2017 ) in Heidelberg in voller Höhe zurück.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Bernd,
Hier mal eine Antwort von einem Neuling. Habe mich aber schon mit Deinen bisherigen Berichten schlau gemacht.
Also, was weiterhin auffällt: Dein PCa anhand vom PSA-Wert beurteilt ist sehr langsam unterwegs (Verdopplungszeit war mehr als 2 Jahren)
Das heisst, dass nach wie vor gilt was die Vorschreiber geschrieben haben: Der Beurteilung des Erfolgs der Bestrahlung kann sich daher auch erst nach der mittleren Verdopplungszeit zeigen, sprich nach 1-2 Jahren).

Von der Seite sehe ich keinen Grund, die Meinung der Experten im Tumorboard in Frage zu stellen.

So, das wars von der physischen Seite. Jetzt eher zur psychischen Befindlichkeit: Zitat von Dir:
_"Allerdings ist mein Nervenkostüm nicht das Beste.
Medikamente nehme ich keine."_

Ich vermute, daran kann man auch noch arbeiten, um das generelle Wohlbefinden zu verbessern.
Bei mir z.B. hat nach einen beruflichen Burnout die sog. MBSR (mindful-based stress reduction) Therapie geholfen, etwas gelassener zu werden. Acht mal 2 Stunden wöchentlich, hat in der Schweiz ca. Fr.900.- gekostet.

Zudem nehme ich seit 5 Jahren anti-Depressiva Tabletten (auch nicht wegen des Krebs). Ich will damit nur sagen: Wenn Dich Deine psychische Situation belastet, versuche nicht den Helden zu spielen, frage nach Hilfestellungen bei dem Arzt Deines Vertrauens.

Wünsche Dir alles Gute

Tritus

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

Hallo Tritus,

danke für deine Meinung.

Ich werde jetzt den nächsten oder mehrere PSA Messungen, je nachdem wie stark er steigt, abwarten und vor 1,5 - 2,0 gar nichts tun.

Dann MRT und wenn da nichts gefunden wird, werde ich wieder ein PSMA PET machen lassen.

Ganz einfach etwas Abstand gewinnen .


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

ich möchte Allen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen .

Auch bedanke ich mich für die Ratschläge und Informationen die ich hier bis jetzt bekommen habe und die mir auch immer weiter halfen und hilfreich waren.


Ich hatte am 18.12.18 wieder einen Kontrolltermin der mir einen PSA Wert von 1,70 ng/ml einbrachte und somit wieder deutlich am steigen ist.
Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk, hätte ich drauf verzichten können,aber ich kann es nunmal nicht ändern.

Ich hab am 18.01.19 einen Termin in der Uniklinik Heidelberg für ein PSMA PET CT und werd schauen lassen woher der Anstieg kommt.

Habe auch heute noch den Antrag bei der GKV auf Kostenerstattung gestellt.
Mal schauen was diesmal dabei rauskommt.

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, wann und mit welcher Behandlung ( Hormonspritze,frühe Chemo, Urologe sprach auch von Zytiga ) ich wohl demnächst beginnen sollte oder gar muß.

Da sich bei mir auch noch eine zweite gesundheitliche Baustelle ergab und ich mich mit Herzrhythmusstörungen, die sehr unangenehm sind und einen manchmal richtig in Angst versetzen können, rumplagen muss.
Einige der Behandlungen gehen ja auf das Herz-Kreislaufsytem und mache mir da etwas Sorgen, ob die Herzstörungen dadurch noch schlimmer werden könnten.


Für Ratschläge wäre ich wie immer dankbar.

Schöne Feiertage.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

es ist die Bestimmung unseres Lebens, die uns dazu auffordert, in der vorweihnachtlichen Zeit auch unangenehme Dinge zu erledigen.

Zunächst würde ich das Ergebnis der PSMA PET CT abwarten.
Aufgrund Deiner Herzprobleme würde ich einmal mit dem Ärzte-Team sprechen, ob vielleicht zunächst eine kleine Mono-ADT ausreichend wäre.
Ich habe im August, im 1. Monat mit 150 mg Bicalutamid angefangen. Danach, seit September, bin ich auf 50 mg umgestiegen. Bisher mit Erfolg.
Nebenwirkungen: Vertretbar

Ich denke, dass Du aufgrund deiner Herzrhythmusstörungen keine Bedenken haben musst. Dagegen gibt es heute wirksame Medikamente.
Auch gegen Angstzustände gibt es heute gute Anti-Depressiva Tabletten, die Du längere Zeit einnehmen kannst, und die nicht mehr abhängig machen. Die Wirkung setzt allerdings erst nach einigen Wochen ein.

Auch ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hartmut S,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort .

Werde es so angehen wie du geschrieben hast, PSMA abwarten und dann schauen was rausgekommen ist und nach  Dem Befund dann meine 
Behandlung mit dem Urologen besprechen. 

Werde das Bicalutamid  beim Urologen ansprechen.




Wünsch Dir und Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Darkdiver

Ich habe auch nur eine Bestrahlung ohne Hormon Therapie gemacht, und mein PSA ging 12 auf 3.8 in den ersten 3 Monaten runter. Seitdem mit einem Bounce dazwischen bin ich jetzt auf 1.3 runter. Es braucht eben Zeit bis sich die Zelle teilen und absterben. Bei der Bestrahlung braucht es Geduld und starke Nerven fals ein Bounce auftaucht. Dafür sind die Nebenwirkungen und so bei mir inzwischen alle komplett abgeklungen und ich funktioniere wie vorher. Auch von den 20 KG welche ich während der Behandlung verloren habe, sind 5 wieder drauf  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

zu meiner Situation,

ich hatte  am 18.01.2019 ein PSMA PET CT in Heidelberg ( PSA 1.67 ng/ml ) mit folgendem Befund.

"Lediglich Nachweis eines solitären, flau PSMA-positiven Lymphknoten am iliakofemoralen Übergangs rechts, suspekt.

Ansonsten kein Nachweis eines PSMA-positiven Speicherherdes im gesamten Untersuchungsgebiet als Anhalt für ein Lokalrezidiv
oder sonstige Metastasen eines Prostatakarzinoms."

SUV max 2,48.

Die vor ca 2 Jahren bestrahlten Lk ( 2 Stück ) waren nicht mehr nachweisbar.

Mein Urolge schickt mich am 07.02.19 zum Strahlentherapeut um zu schauen ob eine nochmalige Bestrahlung möglich ist .


Meine Frage: Kann der eine auffällige Lk einen PSA Wert von 1.67 ng/ml verursachen? Die letzten zwei Lk von 2017 sind weggestrahlt.

                  Wie ist euer Rat, sollte keine Bestrahlung mehr möglich sein?  Op versuchen oder Hormonbehandlung beginnen.


Zu den Kosten : Im mom. kostet ein PSMA PET in Heidelberg 1220 € als GKV Versicherter Selbstzahler. Ich habe wieder einen Antrag bei meinen Krankenkasse auf Kostenübernahme gestellt.



Liebe Grüße

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Ich halte es für möglich, dass der Lymphknoten hauptsächlich für den PSA Wert verantwortlich ist. Es sollte mit SBRT möglich sein ihn zu bestrahlen, sofern er nicht ungünstig liegt. Ich würde erstmal das Gespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten abwarten.

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend Georg_ ,

danke für deine Antwort.

Werde jetzt das Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeut abwarten und hoffen, dass er nochmal eine SBRT durchführen kann.

Mach mir natürlich auch schon Gedanken, wenn es nicht mehr bestrahlt werden kann, was ich dann mache. 


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

wenn Du am Donnerstag das Gespräch hast, halte ich es für verfrüht die Therapiealternativen durchzudiskutieren, die möglich sind wenn keine SBRT Bestrahlung möglich ist. Das kann dann ggfs. ab Freitag erfolgen. Du kannst ja auch den Strahlentherapeuten fragen, wenn er nicht bestrahlen will, was Du tun sollst. Ich halte es für gut möglich, dass eine IMRT Bestrahlung nicht möglich ist, aber meist ist eine SBRT Bestrahlung möglich.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend Georg,

du hattest recht, der Strahlentherapeut hält eine nochmalige SBRT Bestrahlung für möglich.

Er möchte allerdings beim Planungs-CT die Darmlage nochmals  kontrollieren und sollte sich gegenüber  der Bildgebung aus Heidelberg nichts stark verändert haben würde er den Lk wieder mir 5 oder 6 mal 6 Gy
bestrahlen.

Die Planungs CT könnte schon nächste Woche statt finden. 

Hat schon jemand mehrfache Bestrahlungen auf einer Seite ( rechts oder links Abdomen ) bekommen ? Wie wurde es vertragen ?


Kosten PSMA : Die GKV hat mir am 8.2.19 eine Ablehnung der Kostenübernahme zugeschickt. Jetzt geht es mit Widerspruch weiter, wie vor fast 2 Jahren.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

zu meiner Situation,

Ich habe die Bestrahlung des Lk hinter mich gebracht.

Der Lk wurde mit 6*6 Gy bestrahlt und ich hab bis jetzt so gut wie keine Nebenwirkungen.

Jetzt bin ich auf den Termin am 3.4.19 beim Urolgen und den dann gemessenen PSA Wert gespannt.


Kosten PSMA : Die GKV bleibt bei der Ablehunung und bin mitten im Widerspruch, aber es wird wohl wieder auf eine weitere Streitigkeit rauslaufen.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Morgen,

zu meiner weiteren Situation.

Leider ist der PSA Wert am 3.4.19 auf 1,85 ng/ml gestiegen.

Urologe hofft auf ev. Strahlenbounce, ich glaub weniger dran, aber er lässt mich nochmal ohne Behandlung in die Wege zu leiten und möchte 
nochmals am 24.6.19 den PSA abwarten.

Leider ist der gemessene Wert am 24.6.19 ganz leicht auf 1,87 ng/ml gestiegen.

Mein Urologe drägt jetzt langsam auf eine Behandlung.

Wir sind dann auf den konsens gekommen, dass ich erst ab 2 ng/ml eine Behandlung beginnen möchte.

Er möcht dann auch mit mir besprechen in welcher Form die Behandlung sein soll.

Ich glaub ich tu mich da mit einer Entscheidung sehr schwer ( gleich eine Chemo, nur Biculatamid, Hormonspritze...).

Vielleicht komm ich im September nochmal davon und kann es bis zum nächsten Jahr rausschieben, ob das Gut ist -hmm ?, dann ist es halt auch nur etwas  aufgeschoben.


Kosten PSMA : Widerspruch der GKV wurde wie erwartet abgelehnt. Ich habe wieder Klage vor dem Sozialgericht eingereicht. Der Vorgang der Klage läuft.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Bernd,

nach meiner Auffassung hast Du noch reichlich Zeit bis zur Behandlung. Wir sind in einer ähnlichen Situation (meine ist etwas schlechter). Ich hab bis PSA 10 gewartet und hatte gute beschwerdefreie Jahre. Nun musste ich zur ADT greifen und mein PSA-Wert ist auf 0,05 gesunken. Nun mache ich eine Pause. Wenn ich auf meinen Urologen gehört hätte, wäre ich 2012 in die ADT eingestiegen. Hätte die bis heute gewirkt....?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Die Urologen erwähnen immer, dass sie sich strikt an die Leitlinie halten müssen. Aber mit dem Beginn der Hormontherapie halten sie sich mehrheitlich nicht daran, sondern empfehlen bei einem Anstieg des PSA Wertes schnell eine ADT. Die Leitlinie sagt aber:

_6.16 Die hormonablative Therapie ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie.

[...]

Eine antiandrogene Therapie sollte demzufolge nur eingesetzt werden bei:
 einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
 symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
 nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung._

Es heißt in der Leitlinie, es konnten keine Studien ausreichender Qualität gefunden werden, die zeigen, dass man länger lebt wenn man früh mit Hormontherapie beginnt. So jedenfalls die Leitlinie, es gibt hier im Forum auch andere Meinungen.

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

Hallo WernerE und Georg_ ,danke für Eure Antwort.

Ich war Im Urlaub und melde mich deswegen erst jetzt.

Ich habe im Urlaub alles was mit PCa zu tun hat verdrängt, um mal etwas mit den Gedanken und grübeln von der Krankheit wegzukommen.

Beim nächsten Untersuchungsternin im September werde ich mich mit meinem Urologen unterhalten wie es weiter geht und den Weg von WernerE beschreiben und schauen was er dazu meint. Der Weg von WernerE spricht mich schon an ,da ich mich so lang wie möglich vor der Hormonspritze drücken möchte und ich auch eine gewisse Angst davor hab ,da ich ziemlich mit Herzrhythmusstörungen zu kämpfen habe,
die laut Kardiologe nicht gefährlich seien .. .
Auch werde ich Punkt 6.16 mit ihm besprechen und schauen auf was für einen Konsens wir kommen. aber vielleicht habe ich noch etwas Glück und der PSA Wert steigt nicht oder nur geringfügig .

Unter 2 ng/ml werde ich auf keinen Fall irgend etwas unternehmen .


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden und über meine momentane Situation berichten.

Am 30.09.19 hatte ich wieder meinen 3 monatigen Kontrolltermin.
Bei der Untersuchung ( Abtasten,Ultraschall Bauchraum und Rektal ) war alles soweit in Ordnung.
PSA Wert ist 1,89 ng/ml , fast nicht gestiegen ( voriger Wert 1,85 ng/ml ) aber leider auch nicht gesunken.

Da ich vor PSA =>2 nichts unternehmen möchte, habe ich nochmal eine 3 monatige Schonfrist mit weiteren Behandlungen ( Hormonspritze ... ) bekommen.

Mein Urologe stellt meinen Fall und mich der ASV ( ambulante spezialfachärztlichen Versorgung ) Sprechstunde in der Uniklinik Mannheim vor und wir wollen deren Meinung auch noch abwarten.

Meine letzte stereotaktische Bestrahlung hab ich bis jetzt recht gut vertragen, etwas mehr Blähungen und hin und wieder mal kleine Darmkrämpfe.

Kosten PSMA PET CT: Bin mitten im Rechtstreit mit meiner Krankenkasse ( IKK BW ). Der Richter hat 4 Fragen ( teilweise sehr komische und schwachsinnige ) gestellt.  Mein Urolge,der Strahlenarzt,
mein Hausarzt und Nuklearmedizin Heidelberg müssen diese Fragen innerhalb 6 Wochen beantworten. Bin gespannt wie es dann weiter geht.


Gruß Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

ich berichte über meinen Krankheitsverlauf und  meine jetztige Situation.


Am 09.01.2020  hatte ich wieder meinen Kontrolltermin beim Urolgen.

Urologische Untersuchung ( Ultraschall Bauch, Nieren und Rektal, Abtasten auch rekatal ) soweit in Ordnung.

PSA 2,19 ng/ml , leider wieder gestiegen. 

Die Bestrahlung zeigt wohl keine grosse Wirkung. 

Am 4.2.20 hab ich jetzt einen Termin in der Uniklinik Mannheim und stell mich dem Tumorboard ( ASV - ambulante spezialfachärztlichen Versorgung ) vor. 

Vermutlich wird dort nochmal eine Bildgebung durchgeführt und dann eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen.

Im moment nehme ich noch keinerlei Medikamente, keine NEM, esse und trinke was mir schmeckt.



Zu meinenm Rechtsstreit mit der GKV ( IKK BW ): Kurz vor Weihnachten hab ich ich die Stellungsnahmen ( Gutachten ) der 4 angeschriebenen Ärzte zur Einsicht in Kopie vom Gericht zugeschickt bekommen.

Alle 4 Gutachten sprechen eigentlich für mich. Das Gutachten aus der Uniklinik HD umfasste etwas über 100 Seiten ( Beantwortende Fragen und Auszüge von Studien und Literatur ).

Im Moment warten wir jetzt auf die Stellungnahme der Krankenkasse auf die Gutachten.



Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

> Im Moment warten wir jetzt auf die Stellungnahme der Krankenkasse auf die Gutachten.


Hallo Bernd,

mir wurden beide PET-Untersuchungen von der AOK, nach ca. 2 Jahren bezahlt.
Die Verhandlungen liefen über eine KanzleiAuch die außergerichtl. Kosten wurden übernommen.
Ich würde sagen, dass Deine Sache auch ein gutes Ende finden wird. Auch ohne Anwälte.




> PSA 2,19 ng/ml , leider wieder gestiegen.


Meine Meinung: Warte noch bis ca. 3.0, dann versuche es einmal mit Bicalutamid, bevor die die größeren Geschütze auffährst.
Bespreche es einmal mit deinem Urologen.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...161#post122161

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hartmut S ,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich hatte 2018 schonmal einen Rechtsstreit zwecks Kosten PSMA PET CT mit der GKV und hab da mein Geld von der GKV zurück bekommen,
allerdings hatte das damalige Verfahren keine Präjudiz, deshalb ärgere ich mich jetzt wieder mit denen rum.
Mal schauen was diesmal rauskommt.



Ich wart jetzt den Termin in der Uniklinik Mannheim am  4.2.20 ab und schau dann wie es weiter geht.

Bin allerdings auf die Hormonspritze nicht so scharf,da die anscheinend negative Auswirkungen auf den Herzrhythmus haben und ich damit schon Probleme habe und  davon ausgehe das die sich dann verschlimmern.

Vielleicht kann ich nochmal lokal was unternehmen, da ich davon ausgehe ,dass sie mir in Mannheim zu einem nochmaligen PSMA PET CT raten werden.


Ich wünsch dir auch weiterhin nur das Beste und das dass Bicalutamid noch lange wirkt und dir wenig Nebenwirkungen beschert.

Ich lese hier regelmässig mit und verfolge auch deinen Thread und Verlauf.

Allen anderen Betroffenen natürlich auch nur die besten Wünsche und Krankheitsverläufe.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

zu meinem weiteren Krankheitsverlauf und Situation.

Ich hatte am 4.2 20 einen Vorstellungstermin in der Uniklinik Mannheim und geriet da an einen Professor älteren Semesters.

Er hatte eine eine starke Abneigung gegen die momentan so stark aufkommende PSMA PET CT Diagnostik und riet mir zum sofortigen Beginn der Hormontherapie und wollte mir 
im Gespräch bestimmt 3 mal gleich ein Rezept ausstellen.

Ich wollte das aber mit meinen behandelten Urolgen erst besprechen und ihm dann das überlassen.

Mein PSA Wert steht im moment und verändert sich fast nicht - im Dreimonatsrhythmus 2,19 - 2,17 - und der jetzt gemessene Wert mit 2,18 ng/ml.

Ich nehme bis jetzt noch keine Medikamente und bin mit meinem Urologen so verblieben, dass ich den Wert in der nächsten Kontrolluntersuchung im Oktober abwarte und dann eventuell,
sollte der PSA Wert über 0,2 steigen, ein erneutes PSMA PET CT anfertigen lassen um zu schauen ob eine nochmalige lokale Therapie möglich ist oder ich mit der Hormontherapie
anfangen muss.

Ich bin mir immer noch etwas unsicher, wann der Beginn mit Hormontherapie angesagt ist, möchte natürlich so lang wie möglich die Hormontherapie hinauszögern (Nebenwirkungen)  aber auch nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpassen.

Vielleicht weiss hier noch jemand,  ob es so einen Schwellenwert gibt, ab dem man beginnen sollte.


Zu meinen Rechtsstreit mit der GKV wegen meiner letzten PSMA PET CT gibt es nicht viel Neues.
Es zieht sich zwecks Corona ziemlich in die Länge.
Letzter Brief vom Sozialgericht: Es gibt zu gegebener Zeit zuerst mal eine Anhörung. 


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Die Leitlinie empfiehlt mit der Hormontherapie zu beginnen, wenn folgendes eintritt: 
 einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
 symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
 nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung.

Alle drei Kriterien treffen bei Dir nicht zu. Symptomatisch heißt, es treten Schmerzen auf. Und nachgewiesene Fernmetastasierung heißt, mit Knochenszintigramm sichtbar. Die zwei Lymphknoten bei Dir sind keine Fernmetastasen.

Ich habe ansonsten in Erinnerung mit ADT zu beginnen, wenn der PSA Wert über 10,0 ng/ml steigt. Das finde ich aber im Moment nicht in der Leitlinie wieder.

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Bernd,
wenn ich deinen Bericht richtig gehen habe war dein pathologischer Befund sehr gut. Der Tumor war noch verkapselt und die Lymphknoten allesamt ohne Befall!? Was bedeutet bei den Schnittränder RX? Ich bin überdacht, das trotz des guten Befund du rehash früh einen steigenden PSA hattest und bestrahlt werden musstest? Drücke dir für die Zukunft auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend

Ich möchte mal wieder über meine momentane Situation berichten.

Ich hatte jetzt im Oktober wieder meinen Kontrolltermin. Mein PSA bleibt ziemlich konstant mit den Werten 2.19 - 2.17 - 2,18 und dem Wert im Oktober mit 2,21.

Bin mit diesen Werten erstmal zufrieden und schiebe eine Hormontherapie erstmal zur Seite und warte auf die nächsten Werte im Januar 2021.

Im Oktober wurde auch ein MRT Becken/Bauch durchgeführt, das MRT war unauffällig. 


Zu meinem Rechtsstreit Mit der GKV :

Ich hatte am 21.10.2020 meine Verhandlung beim Sozialgericht.

Anscheinend hatte ich nicht den vorgeschriebenen Beschaffungsweg eingehalten. Die Verhandlung ging annähernd 1 Std. und war ein ziemliches durcheinander.

Am Schluss kam es wieder zu einem Vergleich mit der GKV und ich bekomm 2/3 von den Kosten zurückerstattet. 

Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr weiter zu streiten.



Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Bernd,

mit der Spritze würde ich in deiner Situation auch warten, bis der PSA bei 5 plus ng/ml. angekommen ist.
Vorausgesetzt, du nimmst kein Bicalutamid, denn dann dürfte der PSA nicht zu hoch steigen.
Das hängt mit den Rezeptoren zusammen, die an den Krebszellen andocken.
Die sind später scharf auf Testosteron, das der Körper dann vermehrt produziert.

Mit dem Urteil würde ich zufrieden sein. Du hattest ja keinen Rechtsanwalt, daher sind die Kosten überschaubar.
Der vorgeschriebene Beschaffungsweg, ist wohl der Weg, dass man es vorher mit der Krankenkasse abklären sollte.
Ich hatte meine AOK nur informiert, weil sowieso fast alles über den MDK läuft.
Der nächste Termin wird wohl sicherlich zu deinen Gunsten entschieden, weil sich die S3 Leitlinie geändert hat.

Da ich nun auch noch einmal in 14 Tagen eine Psma/Pet-CT bekomme, habe ich die AOK darüber informiert. Der Bericht wird vom Urologen in Zusammenarbeit mit der UNI Kiel erstellt. Eine Überweisung mit der Begründung *Rezidiv* liegt bereits vor.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Hartmut S,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bin mit dem Vergleich zufrieden und lass jetzt das Jahr langsam ausklingen, hoffentlich ohne Arztbesuch.  

Ich nehme immer noch keine Medikamente und ess und trink was mir schmeckt.Mir geht es trotz der mehrfachen Bestrahlungen recht gut,bischen Blähungen ,mehr nicht.

Hoffentlich geht es dir auch gut? 

 Wünsch dir, dass in dem anstehenden PSMA PET nichts leuchtet.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

möchte meine momentane Situation schildern und vielleicht hat jemand eien Rat oder Meinung dazu.

In der Zwischenzeit ist mein PSA Wert auf 2,36 angestiegen.

Mein Urologe hat mich nochmal in der Uniklinik Mannheim vorgestellt, zwecks deren Meinung und mit dem Hintergrund in die ASV Versorgung aufgenommen zu werden,da dann ein PSMA PET ohne 
Probleme über die gesetzliche Krankenkasse bezahlt wird.

Ich habe den Ambulanzbrief auf mein google drive Konto verlinkt. Sie haben mir drei Behandlungswege aufgezeigt.

Für einen Rat oder Meinung wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss Bernd

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jGk...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Bernd,

der Bericht gliedert sich so:

1. Alternative: mit Hormontherapie beginnen und diese ggfs. intermittierend durchführen. Der klassische Weg.

2. Alternative: ein PSMA PET/CT machen und sichtbare Metastasen erneut bestrahlen

3. Alternative: Abwarten und mit CT/Knochenszinitgramm und PSA Wert die Situation überwachen.

Grundsätzlich sollte man Apalutamid und Darolutamid nicht in einen Topf tun. Apalutamid ist auch im hormon-sensitiven Stadium zugelassen, Darolutamid (noch) nicht. Außerdem gibt es Abirateron und Enzalutamid, die praktisch immer eingesetzt werden können. Von daher verstehe ich diese ständige Argumentation mit Apalutamid und Darolutamid nicht und halte sie für einfach falsch.

Bei Alternative 1 könnte man auch mit Bicalutamid beginnen, das hat sehr wenig Nebenwirkungen.
Ein Wiederbeginn der intermittierenden ADT bei einem Anstieg von 1,5 ng/ml ist Käse, da hast Du ja praktisch keine Pause. Ich würde mich an der Studie von Crook orientieren und bei 10 ng/ml wieder anfangen.

Alternative 2 hat das Problem, dass man eventuell nichts sieht mit dem teuren PSMA PET/CT. Ich würde da vielleicht bis zu einem PSA Wert von 4 ng/ml warten. Das ist aus heutiger Sicht immer noch früh genug für eine Bestrahlung.

Alternative 3 ist Abwarten, mit CT/Knochenszintigramm wird man wohl nichts sehen, da kannst Du lange warten. Aber diese Untersuchungen werden von der Kasse bezahlt. Apalutamid kann man natürlich auch bei Metastasen außerhalb des Beckens einsetzen oder diese Metastasen wieder mit SBRT beseitigen. Außerdem gibt es ja Abirateron oder Enzalutamid.

Du kannst die Alternativen 2 und 3 verbinden und das PSMA PET/CT bei einem hohen PSA Wert machen. Oder die Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid machen in Abwandlung von Alternative 1.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend Georg,

danke für deine schnelle ausführliche Antwort.

Der Arzt in der Uniklinik Mannheim war von den beiden Medikamenten Apalutamid und Darolutamid sehr überzeugt und meinte es seien hervorragende Medikamente.

Er meinte man sollte vorwärts schauen und überlegen ob ein PSMA PET sinnvoll sei, denn wenn man im Becken wieder etwas finden würde, wäre eine Bestrahlung vermutlich dort nicht mehr möglich, da ich im Becken schon 4 mal bestrahlt wurde ( Prostataloge und 3 mal Lk ).
Da mein PSA Wert langsam steigt ,geht er noch von einem Geschehen im Becken aus . Konsequenz daraus - ADT um ein ausbreiten zu verhindern oder einzudämmen für eine gewisse Zeit oder Alternative 3 - weiter abwarten und Kontrolluntersuchungen ca. alle halb Jahre.

Sollte aber auch nur das kleinste Geschehen ausserhalb des Beckens entdeckt werden, würde die Kasse die beiden Medikamente nicht mehr bezahlen und ich würde mir diese Therapie  mit Apalutamid und Darolutamid verbauen, von der er sehr viel hielt

Ich habe im April einen Kontrolltermin und werde es da nochmal mit meinem Urologen besprechen.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Tut mir leid, aber der Arzt erzählt Unsinn. In der Wirkung gegen den Tumor sind Apalutamid, Darolutamid und Enzalutamid absolut vergleichbar. Nur in den Nebenwirkungen unterscheiden sie sich etwas, wobei Darolutamid voraussichtlich am besten abschneidet. 
Darolutamid ist nur bei nicht-metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs zugelassen.
Apalutamid bei metastasiertem, hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs sowie auch bei nicht-metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs. 
Enzalutamid ist bei metastasiertem, hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs, bei nicht-metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs sowie bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs vor und nach einer Chemo zugelassen. 
Du kannst also immer Enzalutamid einsetzen. Und verbauen kannst Du Dir auch nur sehr schwer etwas, da ein PSMA PET/CT für diese Entscheidung nicht relevant ist. Ein nicht-metastasierter, kastrationsresistenter Prostatakrebs wird nur mit einem Knochenszintigramm festgestellt, es ist egal, ob man auf dem PSMA PET/CT Metastasen sieht.

Wenn Du schon viermal im Becken bestrahlt wurdest, wird SBRT schwierig. Mir sagte aber eine Strahlenärztin: ich kann so oft totes Gewebe bestrahlen, wie ich will. Also kann man, zumindest nach Auffassung dieser Ärztin, auch da bestrahlen, wo vorher schon mit SBRT bestrahlt wurde. Kann ein anderer Arzt wieder anders sehen, aber diskutieren kann man es mit dem Arzt.

Wenn Du das PSMA PET/CT selbst bezahlen musst, würde ich noch abwarten und erst bei einem höheren PSA Wert die Untersuchung machen lassen. Ist ja verlorenes Geld, wenn man trotz PSA Anstieg nichts sieht.

----------


## Dada Tao

> Tut mir leid, aber der Arzt erzählt Unsinn.



Falls man im PET/CT Metastasen entdeckt, kann Dein Arzt Darolutamid (Nubeqa®) nicht mehr einsetzten, da Darolutamid nur bei nicht-metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs zugelassen ist. 
Apalutamid (Erleada®) kann nur beim metastasiertem, hormonsensitivem Prostatakrebs sowie auch bei nicht-metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs eingesetzt werden.


Insofern hat Dein Arzt natürlich Recht. Diese beiden Medikamente zuerst zu Empfehlen.
Das Metastasen nur durch ein Knochenszintigramm und nicht durch ein PET/CT festgestellt werden können (bzw. in diesen Fall dürfen) wäre mir (als medizinischen Laien / vielleicht hat Georg aber bessere Informationen als ich???) neu. 

Mit Darolutamid zu beginnen erscheint mir deshalb eine gute Option zu sein.
Apalutamid (Erleada®), Enzalutamid (Xtandi®), und Abirateron (Zytiga®) besitzen auch eine Indikation beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs (wie Georg richtig schrieb) und können deshalb auch später noch eingesetzt werden.

*

Bernd viel Glück bei Deiner Therapie, wie immer Du Dich auch entscheidest.*

TAO

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

die Zulassungsstudien für Darolutamid wurden in den USA und anderen Ländern gemacht, in denen ein PSMA PET/CT nicht verfügbar ist. Daher bezieht sich die Einordnung "nicht-metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom" auf eine Untersuchung mit einem Knochenszintigramm und so ist es auch von der EMA zugelassen worden. Man hat inzwischen Studien gemacht und ca. 90% der "nicht-metastasierten" haben Metastasen, wenn man ein PSMA PET/CT einsetzt. Damit wäre Darolutamid praktisch überhaupt nicht in Deutschland einsetzbar. Von daher hat der Arzt eben nicht Recht. Auch wenn Du sagst, als Arzt hat er natürlich Recht  :L&auml;cheln: 

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

> die Zulassungsstudien für Darolutamid wurden in den USA und anderen Ländern gemacht, in denen ein PSMA PET/CT nicht verfügbar ist. Daher bezieht sich die Einordnung "nicht-metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom" auf eine Untersuchung mit einem Knochenszintigramm und so ist es auch von der EMA zugelassen worden. Man hat inzwischen Studien gemacht und ca. 90% der "nicht-metastasierten" haben Metastasen, wenn man ein PSMA PET/CT einsetzt. Damit wäre Darolutamid praktisch überhaupt nicht in Deutschland einsetzbar. Von daher hat der Arzt eben nicht Recht. Auch wenn Du sagst, als Arzt hat er natürlich Recht



Georg, wie so oft bist Du sehr gut informiert.
Die EMA Zulassung für Nubeqa® (Darolutamid) basiert auf der Phase-III-Studie ARAMIS, bei der die Patienten *mittels konventioneller CT-, Knochenscan- oder MRT-Aufnahmen beurteilt wurden*.
Nachzulesen in https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documen..._de.pdf#page=9 (unter Klinische Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit).
 So weit, so gut, so richtig.

Falls jetzt aber ein PSMA PET durch den Arzt veranlasst wird und dadurch eine Metastasierung festgestellt wird, kann der Arzt Darolutamid aber darauf hin erst einmal nicht mehr verschreiben.
Da nicht automatisch davon ausgegangen werden kann, das durch eine (hypothetische, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt standfindende) konventionelle Bildgebung mit CT, Knochenscan oder MRT keine Metastasen diagnostiziert worden wären.
Ausschlaggebend für eine Beurteilung ist immer die letzte Bildgebung und das wäre in diesen Fall dann das PSMA PET.

Erst nachdem erneut eine konventionelle Bildgebung mit CT, Knochenscan oder MRT durchgeführt wird (und wertvolle Zeit vergangen ist) und dort keine Metastasen festgestellt werden würden (was leider nicht feststeht), könnte der Arzt Darolutamid verschreiben. Eine erneute (für den Patienten auch in der einen oder anderen Weise belastende) konventionelle Bildgebung direkt nach einen PSMA PET  könnte der Arzt vor der Krankenkasse auch nur schwer begründen.

Die Kosten nur für eine Packung Nubeqa® betragen (nach Abzug des Apothekenrabatts und des Herstellerabschlags) 4.551,28 Euro (Siehe unter https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/92-975...id.pdf#page=43 ab Seite 43).
Es ist bei diesen Preis davon ausgehen, das ein Arzt das Medikament nur nach genauer Indikation verschreibt, um keine Regressforderung der zuständigen Krankenkasse zu erhalten.


Kurz gesagt, der behandelte Arzt von Bernd erzählt keinen Unsinn.


TAO

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

der Arzt stellt es so dar, als wenn man sinnvollerweise nur Apalutamid oder Darolutamid einsetzen könnte. In der Prosper Studie zeigte Enzalutamid praktisch das gleiche onkologische Ergebnis wie Apalutamid in der Spartan Studie und Darolutamid in der Aramis Studie. Also kann man auch Enzalutamid einsetzen, egal wie das PSMA PET/CT ausfällt, Enzalutamid kann auch bei metastasiertem Tumor eingesetzt werden. Außerdem hat Abirateron teilweise leicht bessere Ergebnisse als Enzalutamid gezeigt und könnte dann auch eingesetzt werden. Soweit stellt der Bericht es nicht richtig dar.

Was die Krankenkasse angeht, so sollte man schon einen Kostenübernahmeantrag stellen. Ob diese das PSMA PET/CT bezahlt, steht dahin, dann wird sie jedenfalls das viel preiswertere Knochenszintigramm bezahlen. Und wenn dies Metastasen zeigt, so ist Darolutamid eindeutig nicht indiziert.

Letztlich ist die Situation doch verrückt. Das PSMA PET/CT wird bei Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz nicht empfohlen. Wenn man es also nicht macht, so kann man Darolutamid einsetzen. Wenn man es doch macht und, da nicht leitliniengerecht, aus eigener Tasche bezahlt so wird das Ergebnis genutzt um Darolutamid auszuschließen. So geht es doch auch nicht.

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg und Tao,

Vielen Dank für eure tollen Argumente und der Auseinandersetzung zu diesem Thema.

Es ist bestimmt noch für andere auch interessant..

Aber es wurde mir so vom Arzt gesagt :  Mache ich ein MRT , was vermutlich ohne Befund ist und ich hatte ein Becken MRT im Oktober 2020 das unauffällig war , dann würde ich diese Medikamente ohne Problem bekommen. Im MRT sind Lk anscheinend erst ab einer Größe von 1,5 cm auffällig .

Mache ich ein PSMA PET und man würde nur ein kleines Geschehen ausserhalb des Beckens sehen ,würde ich die zwei Medikamente nicht mehr bekommen . Irgendwie Irrsinn und nicht verständlich.

Er meinte, ich hätte eventuell im jetztigen Stadium nicht viel von einem PSMA PET ,da ich mich im Beckenbereich vermutlich nicht mehr bestrahlen lassen kann, da ich zwischenzeitlich schon Darmprobleme habe und bei meinen PSA Werten es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch im Becken ist und es durch eine ADT auch noch einige Zeit dort gehalten werden könnte.
Diese Situation sollte ich mir überlegen und nicht all zu lange eine Entscheidung hinauzögern.

Ich werde bis Ende April abwarten und es nochmal mit meinem Urolgen besprechen . 

Ich hoffe, ich hab die Zeit noch und verschenk keine Behandlungszeit und Fortschreiten der Krankheit ?


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

> Aber es wurde mir so vom Arzt gesagt :  Mache ich ein MRT , was vermutlich ohne Befund ist und ich hatte ein Becken MRT im Oktober 2020 das unauffällig war , dann würde ich diese Medikamente ohne Problem bekommen. Im MRT sind Lk anscheinend erst ab einer Größe von 1,5 cm auffällig.
> 
> Wie ich schon angedeutet habe, bin ich mit den Aussagen Deiner Ärzte nicht einverstanden. Darolutamid benötigt ein Knochenszintigramm als Nachweis, dass keine Knochenmetastasen da sind und nicht ein MRT des Beckens.
> 
> Mache ich ein PSMA PET und man würde nur ein kleines Geschehen ausserhalb des Beckens sehen ,würde ich die zwei Medikamente nicht mehr bekommen . Irgendwie Irrsinn und nicht verständlich.
> 
> Ich habe ja ausgeführt, dass die Entscheidung über den Einsatz der Medikamente auf der Basis eines Knochenszinitigramms getroffen werden muss und nicht eines PSMA PET/CTs. Aber eh die Krankenkasse wieder eine andere Meinung hat, sollte der Arzt eine Kostenübernahmeerklärung anfordern. Du kannst aber statt Darolutamid das Enzalutamid und Abirateron nehmen. Macht von der Wirkung keinen signifikanten Unterschied.
> 
> Er meinte, ich hätte eventuell im jetztigen Stadium nicht viel von einem PSMA PET ,da ich mich im Beckenbereich vermutlich nicht mehr bestrahlen lassen kann, da ich zwischenzeitlich schon Darmprobleme habe und bei meinen PSA Werten es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch im Becken ist und es durch eine ADT auch noch einige Zeit dort gehalten werden könnte.
> ...


Alles Gute, Georg

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg,

ich nehme keine Medikamente ein -nicht gegen meinen Prostatkrebs oder sonstige Zipperlein ( Herzrythmusstörung,die laut Kardiologe nicht schlimm seien).

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für deine ausführliche Meinung und ich werde sie sehr stark in meine Entscheidung mit einfliesen lassen, weil ich deine Kenntnisse schätze und ich es ähnlich sehe wie du .


Danke!!


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

ich möchte meine momentan deutlich verschlechterte Situation beschreiben und bin natürlich für jeden Rat dankbar.

Gestern (28.06.21) wurde bei mir ein PSMA PET CT mit F18 in Heidelberg durchgeführt. Heidelberg macht anscheinend nur noch F18 PET,da laut Personal die Prostataloge damit besser zu beurteilen sei.

Es kam für mich ein erschreckender Befund heraus. Schock.

1. Ein kleiner Herd im rechten Lungenflügel,ziemlich weit oben, der auf dem CT alleine sichtbar war und auch eine Anreicherung im PET hatte. Laut Professor abklärungsbedürftig, mehr sagte er nicht, Urologe
   bekommt Bericht und sei seine Aufgabe, fertig.

2. In der Prostatalouge wächst auch wieder ein Tumor, der deutlich im PET leuchtete und nicht zu klein angezeigt wurde. Gleiche Aussage. Urologe seine Aufgabe.
    Was mich verwundert, ich wurde 2010 Totaloperiert und 2012 mit 33*2 Gy die Protataloge bestrahlt und wundere mich das dort jetzt wieder was wächst.


Mir geht gerade alles durch den Kopf, Lunge bestrahlen oder operieren lassen, Chemo und Hormone. Aber was mach ich mit der Prostataloge, die kann ich vermutlich nicht mehr bestrahlen lassen und operieren 
wird auch schwer und mit hohem Risiko sein.

Mich hat das ganze gerade ziemlich aus der Spur gebracht.

Mit meinem Urologen hab ich telefoniert und darüber kurz gesprochen. Er möchte den Bericht aus Heidelberg abwarten und hat mir für nächste Woche einen Termin gegeben.

Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag, Tip oder eigene Erfahrung sehr dankbar.



Das PET wurde nach einiger Auseinandersetzung und erstmaliger Ablehnung und Widerspruch dann doch von der Krankenkasse komplett übernommen.

Haustarif in Heidelberg zur Zeit 1400€.

Gruß

Bernd

----------


## MartinWK

Bernd, nur ein Lokalrezidiv und ein Verdacht in der Lunge? Das ist doch überschaubar. Du machst offensichtlich bisher noch nicht einmal ADT.
Der Lungenbefund kann falscher Alarm sein, alleine: wie abklären? Biopsiert wird da nicht so gerne. Kann auch ein Lungenkrebs sein; wenn du Raucher gewesen bist ist das gut möglich.
Einfacher beim Lokalrezidiv: das ist sicher ein PCa. Es ist vermutlich strahlenresistent. Eine Chemo wird vielleicht auch nicht wirken. Sonst halt ADT und weitere Maßnahmen bei deren Versagen. Wenn du das Rezidiv wirklich lokal behandeln willst bist du auf "experimentelle" Verfahren angewiesen, sprich Therapiepfad ohne große Evidenz (aber durchaus wirksam). Ob die Kasse das bezahlt ist zweifelhaft.

----------


## Georg_

Ich kann nur Therapien nennen, die du wohl machen lassen kannst, aber nicht von deinem Urologen empfohlen bekommst. Einmal kann man meines Wissens mit der speziellen SBRT Bestrahlung auch eine Metastase oder einen Tumorherd in einem bereits bestrahlten Gebiet erneut bestrahlen. Eine Beratung im Saphir Zentrum in Frankfurt könnte sich lohnen. Möglich wäre auch eine Cryotherapie. Man sticht mit einer speziellen Nadel in die Nähe des Tumorherds und leitet dann Argon-Gas hinein. Es bildet sich ein kleiner Eisklotz, der die Tumorzellen zerstört.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen!

"Cryotherapie"

Das Wort hatte ich noch nie gehört.
Ist es dies hier?
Kiel Zentrum - Cryopoint

Scheint günstig zu sein.

Bernd, meine vierte PET wurde auch erst mal wieder abgelehnt.
Das Widerspruchsverfahren läuft.
Hauspreis in Kiel 2000 Euro. Vorher waren es 1300, 1500 und 1650 Euro
Der Tracer Gallium-68 soll so teuer geworden sein

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Das Verfahren ist beispielsweise hier beschrieben: https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...tumor-vereisen Dort heißt es: ".... kommt nur für Männer mit Prostatakrebs in Frage,  die nach anderen Krebsbehandlungen, etwa einer Strahlentherapie von innen oder außen, einen Rückfall erlitten haben."

Oder auch: https://klinik-am-ring.de/westdeutsc.../kryotherapie/

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, eine erneute Bestrahlung der "Loge" müßte eine höhere Dosis applizieren und/oder über das bestrahlte Gebiet der Salvagebehandlung hinausgehen. Die Nebenwirkungen werden drastisch sein, daher wird man entweder zuwenig Gy anwenden oder in zu kleinem Bereich.

In der Loge ein thermisches Verfahren einzusetzen unterliegt den gleichen Restriktionen. Damit jetzt als Salvage der Salvage eine R0-Situation zu erzeugen halte ich für unmöglich. Harnröhre, Rektum, Blase können alle betroffen sein.

Als nichtthermisches Verfahren bleibt momentan nur die irreversible Elektroporation, als Salvage nach RPE und RT nicht von den Studien abgedeckt: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...015#post126015

"Barnold" hat nach Ligandentherapie das mit Chemo kombiniert: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/l...15c0dee279abac

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

mit meinem Vorschlag einer SBRT Bestrahlung ernte ich immer Kritik. Mit SBRT kann man genau die Metastase mit ca. 1 mm Rand einzeichnen und nur dieses kleine Feld mit sehr hoher Dosis bestrahlen. Das kann man nach einer Vorbestrahlung machen und wurde bei mir schon gemacht.

Die Kryotherapie ist auch sehr gezielt. Es ist als wenn man nur eine IRE-Nadel neben den Tumorherd setzt und in der Umgebung der Spitze der Nadel die Tumorzellen vereist und damit zerstört. Man behandelt in diesem Fall nicht die ganze Prostataloge. Das kann man mit entsprechend vielen Nadeln machen, wäre mir aber als Ganzdrüsenbehandlung zu experimentell.

Aber der behandelnde Urologe wird von beiden Verfahren abraten, also ist das mehr eine akademische Diskussion.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, für eine Knochenmetastase ist es vielleicht möglich, Tumorvolumen und Position auf 1mm genau zu bestimmen. Auch spielt es keine große Rolle, wenn umgebendes Gewebe (häufig Knochen) mit bestrahlt wird. Bei der Prostataloge sieht das anders aus. Die Bildgebung zwecks Bestrahlungsplanung ist nicht so genau wie du suggerierst. Daher gibt es diverse Tumorvolumina, siehe Seite 15ff in https://mediatum.ub.tum.de/doc/1483082/1483082.pdf

1mm Genauigkeit wird auch hier nicht versprochen:
"_Wenn der zu behandelnde Befund sehr nah an strahlensensible Organe heranreicht oder sogar in einem derartigen Organ lokalisiert ist, müssen die Sicherheitssäume um den Tumor nochmals reduziert werden. Die Zieldosis soll möglichst nur im Befund wirken und nicht im umliegenden Gewebe. Physikalisch ist das leider unmöglich, aber man versucht, sich diesem Ideal anzunähern. ......
__â€‹Während der Tumor eine sehr hohe Dosis erhält, ist der Dosisanteil wenige Millimeter entfernt davon im gesunden Gewebe auf ein minimales Maß abgesunken. Das gesunde Gewebe kann Schäden, welche durch diese geringere Dosis eventuell noch auftreten, im Laufe der Zeit reparieren und seine Funktion erhalten."_
http://www.radiotherapie-dresden.de/...strahlung-sbrt

----------


## Georg_

Bei deinem letzten Link steht aber auch: "In unserer Abteilung wird nach dem Prinzip der bildgestützten Strahlentherapie (IGRT)  positioniert. Das System wurde hierfür technisch speziell optimiert, um  eine Positioniergenauigkeit von etwa 0,5mm zu erreichen." Der eingezeichnete, für die Bestrahlung vorgesehene Bereich wird also auf 0,5 mm genau bestrahlt. 
Zu dem Dosisabfall im Verlauf der wenigen Millimeter darüber hinaus kann ich wenig sagen. Jedenfalls ist die Bestrahlung viel zielgenauer als eine IMRT Bestrahlung. Soweit mir bekannt gehen im eingezeichneten Bereich nicht nur die Tumorzellen sondern auch die gesunden Zellen zugrunde. Auf die muss man verzichten.
Ich selbst bin immer unter laufender, permanenter IGRT bestrahlt worden, sonst kann man diese hohen Dosen auch nicht anwenden. Dazu wurde eine Form erstellt, in die ich mich während der Bestrahlung legen musste, damit ich auch genauso lag wie beim Planungs-CT. 
Bei meiner ersten Bestrahlung wurde das nicht gemacht sondern eine geringere Strahlendosis verwendet und sich auf das IGRT verlassen. Damit wurden die Metastasen aber nicht dauerhaft erledigt. Ich habe mich dann dort nicht mehr bestrahlen lassen (und bin heute noch verärgert).

----------


## bernd58

Guten Morgen,

entschuldigt das ich mich erst jetzt für die Antworten und Ratschläge bedanke, aber ich brauchte ein paar Tage um mich zu sortieren und mit der jetztigen Situation umzugehen.

@MartinWK: Ich nehme bis zum heutigen Tag keine Medikamente oder NEM gegen den Prostatakrebs ein. Ich hatte 2010 OP offen, 2012 Bestrahlung Loge, 2017 Bestrahlung 2 Lk, 2019 Bestrahlung 1Lk .
                 Diese Lymphknoten sind momentan auf dem PET nicht mehr auffällig und gehe davon aus, das sie bei der Bestrahlung getroffen und zerstört wurden.


Mir tun sich aber auch ein paar Fragen auf. Da ich jeden Arztbericht und auch von allen PETs die DVD habe , habe ich mir mal alles angeschaut.

Warum macht man nicht gleich das PET mit dem Tracer F18, da mit dem Tracer Gallium68 die Blase komplett rot erscheint,die ja einen grossen Teil der Protataloge ausfüllt, und es da dann nicht möglich ist, ein auch rot leuchtendes Rezidiv zu erkennen, wie es jetzt bei mir vorliegt.
Mit dem Tracer F18 erscheint die Blase ganz schwach und man sieht sehr deutlich das rot leuchtende Rezidiv.

Es tun sich aber immer mehr Zweifel zu meinen Befunden auf. 

Im jetztigen Bericht bei der CT Befundung steht: Größenprogredienter spikulierter Rundherd im rechten Oberlappen mit 8mm ( Voruntersuchung 3mm ).

Die 3mm von der Voruntersuchung waren mir neu und ich hab den Bericht von der Voruntersuchung 2019 hervorgeholt und da steht:Keine metastasentypische Lungenläsionen,konstante unspezifische pulmonale Noduli,
keine besonderen Auffälligkeiten. 

Für mich heisst das, ich laufe vermutlich seit 2019 mit der Lungenmetastase herum und die von 3mm auf 8 mm gewachsen ist.

Ich möcht jetzt auch keiner Klinik etwas vorwerfen und ändern kann ich eh nichts mehr und muss jetzt das Beste daraus machen.

Am Mittwoch habe ich jetzt einen Termin beim Strahlenarzt,Donnerstag Urologe,Freitag bei meinem neuen Hausarzt.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, "Positioniergenauigkeit von etwa 0,5mm" ist vermutlich eine technische Eigenschaft der Maschine und bedeutet, dass Mechanik und Steuerung des Systems sich auf maximal 5/10mm genau einstellen läßt; Industrieroboterarme erreichen 1/10mm bei einer Last von 10kg ( https://fruitcore-robotics.com/horst1400/ ), vermutlich sind die Komponenten der IGRT schwerer oder es liegt an der Lenkung der Strahlung.

Wenn wirklich die Genauigkeit im Zielgebiet gemeint ist so hängt diese zusätzlich von der "Bildstützung" ab, also der Auflösung, Geschwindigkeit und Wiederholgenauigkeit des CT, und von Annahmen über das Gewebe im Zielgebiet und drumherum (denn die Strahlung, die den Punkt P erreicht, wird auf dem Weg abgeschwächt und umgeleitet). Wenn dann  noch eine letale Dosis gesetzt wird (wie du schreibst) sind 0,5 mm Abstand zu einer lebenswichtiger Struktur verdammt wenig - der Therapeut wird höhere Sicherheitsabstände setzen oder von der Bestrahlung abraten.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde auch Bedenken haben, Metastasen direkt an Organen zu bestrahlen. Konrad hatte Metastasen, die um den Darm herumgewachsen waren, die wollte ihm keiner bestrahlen. Schließlich hat Dr. Dal Pra, der damals in der Schweiz arbeitete, es doch erfolgreich gemacht. https://doctors.umiamihealth.org/pro...Dal+Pra/527356 Seitdem hielt Konrad große Stücke auf ihn. Manche Cyberknife Kliniken haben auch einen Multileaf Collimator, mit dem man unregelmäßig geformte Bestrahlungsbereiche definieren kann.
Hier noch Beschreibungen des Cyberknife Systems:
https://www.cyber-knife.net/de/behan...chnologie.html
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberknife

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

hier ist ein Review über Salvage-Therapien nach Bestrahlung: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33309278/ Danach werden SBRT, also Cyberknife, und Brachytherapie empfohlen als die Therapien mit den geringsten Nebenwirkungen.

Vor kurzem habe ich mit einer Strahlentherapeutin bei einer Cyberknife-Klinik gespochen. Offenbar hatte sie noch keine Rezidiv-Behandlung gemacht und hatte wenig Interesse dies durchzuführen. Wie sich aus dem Review ergibt ist also SBRT geeignet für eine Rezidiv-Behandlung. Aber ob eine deutsche Cyberknife-Klinik das dann auch durchführt ist wieder etwas anderes. Dem Patienten, der mit Mühe den Beratungstermin erreicht hat, wird dann abgeraten.

Auf der ASCO 2021 wurde über die englische FORECAST Studie berichtet. https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...ast-trial.html Ein Teilergebnis der Studie war, dass Rezidive nach Bestrahlung gut mit Kryo- oder HIFU-Therapie behandelt werden konnten. 

Georg

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

ich hab jetzt meine Arztbesuche absolviert und weiss bis heute nicht so recht was ich jetzt tun soll.

Strahlenarzt: Will Histologie vom Befund in der Lunge sonst bestrahlt er dort nicht, es wird wohl eine Biopsie von aussen werden,da es mit einer Brochoskopie wohl nicht geht, wegen der      
                    ungünstigen Lage. Warum er eine Biopsie will,obwohl er Nuklearmedizinisch geleuchte hat, keine Ahnung. Es könnte auch Lungenkrebs sein .

                    Wegen dem Befund in der Prostata/Samenblasenloge lässt er sich die Bestrahlungsunterlagen von der Klinik die 2012 die Prostataloge bestrahlt hat zukommen und schaut ob                             eine Bestrahlung der Samenblaseloge noch möglich ist. Er klang da zuversichtlich.

Urologe: Urologe ist ähnlicher Meinung, sprach auch von Medikamenten. Gab mir eine Überweisung für die Lungenfachklinik Löwenstein.

Hausarzt: Baut mich seelisch wieder etwas auf und würde mir zur Not auch was verschreiben was mich etwas stabilisiert und beruhigt.


Vorstellung in Lungenklinik Löwenstein und bekam dort Termin zur Biopsie.

Am 19.07.21 Termin Biopsie. Biospsie musste abgebrochen werden,hatte zu hohen Blutdruck und einen Reizhusten.

Für den Blutdruck hatte der Radiologe auch alles dafür getan, das er so hoch ging. Ich hatte auf der Stadion das Aufklärungsgespräch und alles unterschrieben.
Wurde in den CT Raum gebracht und auf dem CT Tisch gelagert ,recht unbequem, und sollte so eine 3/4 Std. verharren ohne Bewegung .
Der Radiologe kam , fragte ob ich aufgeklärt sei . ich erklärte das alles unterschrieben ist.
Dann legte er los. Ob ich wissen würde das er ca. 7 cm durch die Lunge stechen muss bis er am Herd ist und jeder cm das Risiko für einen Lungenkolaps um 10 Prozent erhöht, also war meine Chance 70 % einen Kolaps zu bekommen, der dann Notbehandelt werden muss. Ich würde wegen der langen Strecke auch etwas grössere Blutungen bekommen können, dass heisst ich könnte auch stärker Blut husten, was wiederum eine Notbehandlung mit sich bringen würde. Er führte noch dies und das auf . Ich hatte langsam ein sehr ungutes Gefühl und kein so grosses vertrauen mehr in den Radiologen. Das Ende war so ,das wir abgebrochen haben und ich aus der Röhre gefahren wurde.
Zurück zur Stadion. 
Vorschlag der Stadionsärztin: Biopsie unter Vollnarkose - Dauer ca.3/4 Std. oder minimale  Viedeothoraxkopie oder so ähnlich - Dauer ca. 1Std. - wird aber der Befund gleich entfernt - 6-8 Tage Klinikaufenthalt, kommt bei Histologie heraus, das es eine Prostatametastase ist , wäre es damit erledigt. Würde die Histologie einen Lungenkrebs ergeben ,müsste nochmal nachoperiert werden,allerdings etwas grösser und der ganze Oberlappen entfernt werden.Was dann eine grössere OP wäre.

Im Moment bin ich zuhause und zermatter mir den Kopf was ich tun soll, da ich ja auch noch die Baustelle Samenblaseloge habe.

Soll ich gleich Medikamentös  versuchen beide Metastasen ( Lunge,SB Loge ) in Schach zu halten?

Gibt es hier Betroffene die auch mit Lungenmatasen zu kämpfen haben? Wenn ja - habt Ihr Ratschläge? Wurdet ihr auch biopsiert usw. ?

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Verzeiht mir Schreibfehler,bin immer noch etwas aus der Spur.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

ich denke der Radiologe wollte ausschließen, dass es sich bei der Metastase in der Lunge um einen falsch positiven Befund handelte und er die Lunge ohne Grund bestrahlt. Die Bestrahlung kann ja auch Nebenwirkungen haben. Wie es dir in Löwenstein erging wird er nicht erwartet haben.

Ich bin ja ein Anhänger der Cyberknife/SBRT Bestrahlung. Damit kann man sehr gezielt das Rezidiv in der Samenblase und die Lungenmetatase bestrahlen - egal ob Prostatakrebs oder Lungenkrebs. Die Cyberknife Bestrahlung haben wir in diesem Thread zusammen mit Konrad ja schon ab #73 diskutiert.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Bernd,

so eine zweideutige Diagnose hat für mich einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack.
Wir sind Prostatakrebspatienten, so dass ich immer erst von der größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgehen würde, dass es sich um eine Metastase des Primärtumors handelt.
Ein unabhängiger Lungenkrebs ist auch heute noch schwer behandelbar, daher würde ich selbst erst einmal von der besseren Variante ausgehen, und eine ADT beginnen.

Ich selbst hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis aufgrund meiner retroperitonealen Fibrose.
Um eine Gewebeprobe zu ergattern, wollte man mir mit einer großen, dicken Nadel am Rückrat vorbei, zwischen der Aorta und den Organen per MRT-Unterstützung eine Probe entnehmen.
Mögliche Nebenwirkungen: verbluten oder gelähmt sein.
Auch ich sprang von der Liege.
Tenor der Ärzte, unverantwortlich!
Danach habe ich es über Monate mit Hochdosiertem Cortison (100 mg!) versucht.
Es funktionierte. Kein Tumor, nur eine gutartige, aber lebensbedrohliche Gewebewucherung.
Nach kurzer Zeit konnte die verlegte Hahnschiene wieder entfernt werden.

Was die Samenblasenloge betrifft, so hatte unser Strahlentherapeut folgendes geschrieben:



> Bei Samenblasenbefall, ja.
> _könnte man die samenblasenloge noch nachbestrahlen ?_
> Nein, das würde ein sehr hohes Risiko für Überscheidungen im Darmbereicht bedeuten.


Panik bricht aus - PSA geht nach Strahlentherapie nicht runter. - Seite 2 (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Eine gezielte Cyberknife/SBRT Bestrahlung, ohne größere Nebenwirkungen könnte funktionieren. Das würde ich mit einem Radiologen besprechen, der auch die Kostenübernahme klären sollte.
Bei Lungenerkrankungen sind die Krankenkassen großzügiger. Da gibt es dann auch ein PET, welches von der GKV übernommen wird.

Meine Frau hat COPD. Sie wurde damals in eine Studie aufgenommen.
Vieles ist kostenfrei. Selbst die Anfahrten zur Lungenklinik werden teilweise übernommen.

Ruf doch mal die unabhängige Patientenberatung an. Tel. 0800 011 77 22
oder unsere Beratungshotline.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo

Erstmal Danke an Georg_ und Hartmut S für eure Antwort.

Gestern wurde ich vom Strahlenarzt angerufen und er teilte mir mit, dass die Prostata/Samenblasenloge nicht mehr bestrahlt werden könne.

Die Richtdosis, insbesondere der Blase, würde deutlich überschritten und er Angst habe die Blase zu schädigen, aber auch Rektum wäre Gefahr sehr groß.

Er führt somit keine Bestrahlung der Loge durch.

Ich versuchte ihn dann noch umzustimmen ,das er mir den Lungenherd bestrahlt, ohne Erfolg.

Er bräuchte eine Histologie da es beim Lungenkrebs kleinzellig und nicht kleinzellig gibt und auch bei einer Prostatametastase wäre die Bestrahlung unterschiedlich und tendiert auch zu der Lungen-OP.


@Georg_: Es macht anscheinend doch einen Unterschied bei der Bestrahlung ob es Lungenkrebs oder Prostatametastase ist.

@Hartmu S: Ich habe auch überlegt ob ich einfach mit ADT beginne und erstmal engmasching Lunge und SB Loge beobachte, ob es grösser wird oder sich sogar zurückbildet.
                  Aber ich habe jetzt auch den Lungenkrebs im Kopf und der macht mir gehörig zu schaffen.
                  Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das aus der Loge nicht irgendwann in die Blase oder Darm reinwächst ?

Ich habe eine Überweisung von meinem Urologen in die Urologische Klinik Professor Rassweiler in Heilbronn bekommen um dort feststellen zu lassen ob eine Nachoperation im Bereich Prostata/Samenblasenloge möglich wäre und mit welchen Konsequenzen zu rechnen sind. Termin 29.07.21 .

Den Termin werde ich noch abwarten bevor ich irgend etwas unternehme oder mich vorschnell unters Messer lege.

@Hartmut S: Ich verfolge auch deinen Weg. Bei mir wurden 2017 und 2019 PET CT immer mit Ga gemacht und es wurde nichts entdeckt weil da die Blase immer knallrot leuchtet und ich mir sicher bin, das wenn irgendwas hinter der Blase wächst und auch rot leuchtet es nicht zu erkennen ist.
Erst das PET mit F18 brachte es zum Vorschein,weil da die Blase fast nicht leuchtet. So war es zumindest bei mir. Deshalb ging mein PSA auch nie wirklich runter, egal was ich für eine Behandlung gemacht habe . Vielleicht versuchst auch mal ein F18 zu bekommen .


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

der Strahlenarzt muss ja begründen, warum er die Biopsie haben wollte. Bei IMRT Bestrahlung kann es einen Unterschied machen, welche Tumorart es ist, bei SBRT ist die Dosis normalerweise so hoch, dass alles vernichtet wird. Aber nur die Lunge zu bestrahlen und die Samenblase nicht, macht keinen Sinn. Es macht auch wenig Sinn, eine Operation hinter sich zu bringen, wenn der Tumor schon in der Lunge zu erkennen ist. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich es für eine Prostatametastase halte, da Lungenkrebs nicht im PSMA PET/CT leuchtet. Hinsichtlich der Salvage-Operation solltest du im Ersten Rat nachlesen, das hat deutlich mehr Nebenwirkungen als eine normale Prostata-OP.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Es ist wohl nicht die Dosis, sondern es sind die (mehr oder weniger) evidenzbasierten Standard-Behandlungspfade, die der Strahlenarzt einhalten will. Dazu gehören adjuvante Maßnahmen, die bei Lungenkrebs anders sind als bei ordinären Metastasen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...für eine Prostatametastase halte, da Lungenkrebs nicht im PSMA PET/CT leuchtet.


Auch wenn ich das eher für PCA assoziiert halte, muss ich Georg hier widersprechen, denn auch Lungenherde leuchten im PSMA PET! Nicht ganz so stark wie beim Prostatakrebs, aber deutlich abgrenzbar schon.

----------


## MartinWK

Ja, das hatte ich auch hier angeführt: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...80#post135180: 
(Thread zu einem aktuellen und ähnlichen Fall).
Georg, du warst offenbar damals unbeeindruckt von meinem Beitrag.

----------


## Georg_

Ich wusste nicht, dass Lungenkrebsmetastasen mit einem PSMA PET/CT festgestellt werden können. In diesem Artikel wird das beschrieben: https://cancerimagingjournal.biomedc...44-020-00300-7

Auch Lungenkrebsmetastasen kann man mit SBRT bestrahlen. In diesem von Martin gefundenen Link wird das dargestellt: https://radioonkologie.charite.de/le...lungentumoren/

Martin, du hast dich ja in dem angebenen Thread sehr kundig geäußert. Allerdings in dem oben von dir verlinkten Beitrag schreibst du, man könnte kleinzelligen Lungenkrebs nicht bestrahlen. Hier wird das aber als Therapie für kleinzelligen Lungenkrebs angegeben: https://www.cancer.org/cancer/lung-c...n-therapy.html

----------


## Hartmut S

> @Hartmu S: Ich habe auch überlegt ob ich einfach mit ADT beginne und erstmal engmasching Lunge und SB Loge beobachte, ob es grösser wird oder sich sogar zurückbildet.


So würde ich es auch machen!

Neee, alles gut.
Ein Tumor in der Lunge wird angezeigt.
Da widerspreche ich Georg.

Was leuchtet  kommt aus dem Primärtumor. Also Metastase aus der ehemaligen Prosti
Bei der PET wird ja auch ein CT gemacht.
Da würde man einen "anderen Krebsherd" schnell erkennen.

Weil ich Raucher bin, wird alle Jahre alles in der Lungenklinik Borstel untersucht.
Keine besondere Vorkommnisse. Diagnose: "Lungenzeichnungen"

Auf Nachfrage konnte mir niemand sagen, was es bedeutet.
Lapidare Antwort: Ach ja, sie sind ja Raucher . . . . 
Neee. hab ich gesagt, ich war, und bin auch jetzt noch Seemann (Fischerei)!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, kleinzelliges Lungenkrebs kann auch bestrahlt werden, nur eben nicht als alleinige Therapie, was bei Bernd der Fall wäre, wenn irrtümlich eine PCa-Metastase angenommen würde.

----------


## bernd58

Guten Tag,

zu meiner Situation gibt es nun folgendes zu berichten.

Mein PSA ist von 2,79 auf 3,22 gestiegen.

Mein Urologe hat mich in der urologischen Sprechstunde am SLK Klinikum ( Professor Rassweiler ) vorgestellt.
Der Oberarzt wollte nicht weiter selbst entscheiden ob OP in der Loge noch möglich wäre und er wolle meinen Fall dem Chef und dem Tumorboard vorstellen.

Mein behandelter Urologe bekommt dann das Ergebnis des Tumorboards.

Heute wurde ich von meinem Urologen angerufen und er teilte mir folgendes mit .

Es wird mir angeraten, den Befund in der Lunge durch eine Videooperation mit Keilresektion durchführen zu lassen, um festzustellen ob Lungenkrebs oder Prostatametastase.
Bei Lungenkrebs würde dann aber eine Reoperation notwendig, bei der dann der ganze rechte Oberlappen entfernt werden müsste, was dann eine grössere Sache wäre.

Zum Befund in der Prostata/Samenblaseloge da operieren sie nicht mehr, da Gefahr zu gross durch die Bestrahlungen ist und die Gefahr zu gross sei Blase und Darm zu verletzen.
Eine Bestrahlung sei auch nicht mehr möglich.
Somit bleibt hier nur ADT - und weitere medikamentöse Behandlungen um den Krebs dort in Schach zu halten.

Mir bleiben jetzt eigentlich nur Zwei Optionen:

Risiko eingehen - ADT beginnen und Lungenherd engmaschig kontrollieren ob er reagiert und kleiner wird - mit der Gefahr, wenn LungenCa das er streut und dann Prognose schlecht ist.


Operation - Befund entfernen - Histologie um LungenCa auszuschliessen und hoffen das es Metastase vom Prostata ist - dann ADT beginnen.


Gibt es da irgendwelche Statistiken, die über die Wahrscheinlichkeit aussagen treffen, zu wieviel Prozent es vermutlich ProstatCa oder LungenCa ist ?

Mein Urologe hat mir längstens bis zum Montag ( 09.08. ) Frist gegeben um mich jetzt endgültig für einen der beiden Wege zu entscheiden, da die Zeit jetzt anscheinend schon etwas drängt.

Zu bemerken gibt es noch das die SLK Klinik Heilbronn und Löwenstein zusammen gehören und ob da nicht doch der eine dem anderen eine Op zuschiebt!


Ich tu mich mit der Entscheidung sehr schwer.

Bin aber auch nicht der mutigste, wenn es um Op und solche Dinge geht, aber Angst ist meist ein schlechter Ratgeber.

Für Ratschläge und Hilfe bin ich immer sehr dankbar.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Bernd,

ich würde wohl den Lungenbefund abklären lassen, um Bescheid zu wissen.....

Wahrscheinlichkeiten kenne ich keine.....die helfen aus meiner Erfahrung (Gleason 9 mit 50 ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich...) aber nicht, wenn der persönliche Einzelfall sich nicht an diese hält.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Bernd,
kann sein, dass Dich das jetzt in Deiner Entscheidungsfindung nicht weiterbringt, aber mir fällt dazu noch die Radioligandentherapie mit 177Lu ein. Ich hatte anfangs auch einen kleinen Rundherd in der Lunge. Der war nach der ersten Behandlung mit 177Lu-PSMA weg und ist bis jetzt auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
Viel Erfolg
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Die Ärzte wollen sich natürlich auch nicht nachher sagen lassen, sie hätten den Verdacht auf Lungenkrebs nicht geprüft. "Gibt es da irgendwelche Statistiken, die über die Wahrscheinlichkeit  aussagen treffen, zu wieviel Prozent es vermutlich ProstatCa oder  LungenCa ist ?" Ich denke nicht. Aber wenn du wüsstest, dass 10% Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, das es Lungenkrebs ist, wie würdest du dann entscheiden? Das musst du wissen.

Ich kann nicht sagen wie aufwändig eine "Videooperation mit Keilresektion" ist, davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Offenbar weniger aufwändig als die Entfernung eines Lungenlappens. Dafür hatten sich in diesem Thread bei einem anderen Fall Martin und Tao ausgesprochen, ich war erstmal ablehnend gewesen. Aber von Lungenoperationen verstehe ich nichts.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...258#post135258

----------


## Optimist

> ....
> Für mich heisst das, ich laufe vermutlich seit 2019 mit der Lungenmetastase herum und die von 3mm auf 8 mm gewachsen ist.....


Bernd,
Deine Entscheidung kann Dir hier vom PK-Forum keiner abnehmen.

Aber vielleicht kann ich Deine Ängste etwas vermindern. Es stehen bei Dir Lungenmetastase des PK und Lungenkarzinom zur Abklärung.
Beim Lungenkarzinom lassen sich "Kleinzelliges Bronchialkarzinom" und "Nichtkleinzelliges Bronchialkarzinom" unterscheiden.

Das agressivere ist das "Kleinzellige", Verdopplungszeit ca. 30 - 50 Tage, verbunden mit einer überaus schnellen Metastasierung. Die von Dir angegebene  Vergrößerung des suspekten Bereichs von 2019 bis heute macht ein "Kleinzelliges BronchialKarzinom" sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Zur Absicherung könntest Du einen Marker des "Kleinzelligen BronchialKarzinoms" die NSE (Neuronenspezifische Enolase) von einem erfahrenen Arzt messen lassen. Beim NSE-Test werden oft Fehler gemacht, die zu falschen Werten führen. Im Forum wurde die "NSE-Problematik" öfter angesprochen.

Mit dem "Kleinzelligem Bronchialk." habe ich mich vor Jahren wegen der Erkrankung eines Familienmitgliedes beschäftigt. Bei der häufigen Bildgebung konnte man das rasante Wachstum dieses Krebses gut beobachten.

Das "Nichtkleinzellige Bronchialk." wächst dagegen wesentlich langsamer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Falls bei Dir eine Lungenmetastase des PK vorliegen sollte, ein Verweis auf meine Erkrankung.

Meine multiplen Lungenmetastasen sind seit über 3 Jahren durch ADT und Chemo verschwunden. 
Aber ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass jede Prostatakrebserkrankung etwas anders verlaufen kann und Therapieerfolge nicht immer gleich ausfallen.    

  Alles Gute
  Franz

----------


## Benton

Hallo Bernd,

bei mir wurde auch eine Lungenmetastase mit PSMA-PET festgestellt. Nach einer Biopsie war es klar, dass es sich um ein ProstatatCa handelt. Die Metastase wurde mit "Keilresektion" operativ entfernt. Leider wurden bei der OP noch 2 weitere kleinere Metastasen gefunden.
Das letzte PSMA-PET, 3 Jahre nach der Operation, zeigt keine Lungenmetastasen mehr an, also war die OP zusammen mit der inzwischen erfolgten Hormonunterdrückung wohl erfolgreich.
Die Lungen-OP war leider schon ziemlich heftig.

Gruß
Benton

----------


## bernd58

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich bei allen für Ihre Antworten und Diskussionsbeiträgen bedanken.
Sie gaben mir wichtige Informationen und zeigten mir Verläufe auf. 

@Barnold@Optimist: Wurden bei euch die Lungenmetastasen biopsiert um einen Lungenkrebs auszuschließen?


Da ich noch nie richtig geraucht habe (mal probiert,aber mehr nicht) und berufl. auch keinen schädlichen Stoffen ausgesetzt war, wird vermutlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch sein, dass es sich um eine Prostatametastase handelt. Hoffe ich zumindest.....   .

Das einzige was mir Kopfzerbrechen macht ist die Volumenverdopplungszeit, die bei 216 Tagen liegt und in das Volumenverdoppelungsprofil des nicht kleinzelligen LCa ( 100-300 Tage passen würde ( Formel : t=Zeit in Tage,D1=Durchmesser/mm/Erstdurchmesser,D2=Durchmesser/mm/Zweitdurchmesser, Vt=Verdoppelungszeit/Tagen-----  0,1*t/logD2 - logD1 ---          0,1*912,5Tage/log8mm - log3mm  Ergebnis: 216Tage

Meine Tendenz geht trotzdem zum sofortigen Start der Hormontherapie und der sehr engmaschigen Kontrolle ( alle 4-6 Wochen ) des Rundherdes mit einer Lowdose CT.

Sollte sich dabei ein weitere Wachstum einstellen, würde es wohl ein LCa sein und ich müsste mich auf eine grössere Op ( Lungenlappen entfernen ) einstellen.
Damit hätte ich mir die geplante Videothoraxkopie mit Keilresektion gespart.Da mir gesagt wurde,sollte sich bei der Keilresektion in der Histologie,die 4-5 Tage dauere,ein LCa ergeben, müsste ich mich einer Reoperation unterziehen, bei der dann der rechte Operlappen entfernt werden müsste.Bei PCa wäre keine ReOp notwendig und man würde abwarten ob sich neue PCa Met. irgendwann zeigen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit nicht zu viel Zeit vertue, im Falle eines Lungenkrebs und er streuen könnte, was er aber zumindest in den letzten 2 1/2 Jahren oder mehr (musste erst mal 3mm werden) laut PET nicht gemacht hat.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## MartinWK

Die Videothorakoskopie ist minimalinvasiv und mit der eventuell folgenden Lungen-Op nicht zu vergleichen. https://www.netdoktor.de/diagnostik/thorakoskopie/
Allerdings nicht so harmlos wie eine Prostatabiopsie. Andererseits sollte man auch "gewöhnlichen" Lungenkrebs schneller behandeln als hochgradiges PCa.

Hier steht, dass das Risiko für Lungenkrebs bei Rauchern 24-fach erhöht ist: https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...ofaktoren.html
Rund 60.000 Männer erkranken im Jahr an PC, 35.000 an Lungenkrebs. Wenn Rauchen als Ursache ausscheidet und man nicht Asbest o.ä. verarbeitet hat, bleiben nur allgemeine exogene Faktoren (Passivrauchen, Feinstaub, Radon, ...) und die Gene. Vermutlich wird jemand mit einer hochgradigen Krebserkrankung häufiger an einer weiteren erkranken. Daraus eine Zahl für eine Korrelation zu konstruieren dürfte schwierig sein.

Die Videothorakoskopie mit Keilresektion scheint mir ein guter Kompromiß zu sein, der nicht nur die Diagnose sichert, sondern auch die Metastasen (falls es welche sind) entfernt.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Bernd,



> Wurden bei euch die Lungenmetastasen biopsiert um einen Lungenkrebs auszuschließen?


Nein, bei mir nicht. Sie hat im PSMA-PET/CT geleuchtet und war nach der ersten Behandlung mit 177Lu-PSMA weg.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Optimist

> .... Wurden bei euch die Lungenmetastasen biopsiert um einen Lungenkrebs auszuschließen?...


  Hallo Bernd,

  eine Biopsie zum Ausschluss eines Bronchialkarzinoms wurde bei mir, auch bei der Zweitmeinung nicht in Erwägung gezogen.

  Zu meiner  Nachfrage bei den untersuchenden  Ärzten  ob es sich event. um ein Bronchialkarzinom handeln könnte, wurde mir damals gesagt, dass sich ein fortgeschrittenes Bronchialkarzinom (kleinzellig/ o. nicht kleinzellig) in der Bildgebung (CT) anders darstellt. 
Form und Verteilung meiner unzähligen Lungen-Metastasen (von winzig bis max. 18 mm) zeigten wohl das typische Bild einer Polymetastasierung des PK .
Das komplette Verschwinden dieser Metastasen durch ADT/Chemo bestätigte später die ärztliche Einschätzung.

  Franz

----------


## bernd58

Guten Morgen, 

Ich möchte mich für alle Antworten und Ratschläge nochmal bedanken. 

Sollte nichts mehr dazwischen kommen, werde ich am Montag den 23.08.21 in der Lungenfachklinik Löwenstein aufgenommen 
und am Dienstag operiert. 
Wie mir gesagt wurde, dauere die genaue Histologie ca.5 Tage, da das entnommene Gewebe in die Pathologie des Krankenhauses Gesundbrunnen in Heilbronn geht.
Beide Kliniken gehören dem SLK Verband an.

Ich habe vor der OP und dem Histologieergebniss schon ordentlich Angst und schlafe fast keine Nacht mehr richtig.

Hoffe nun das ich das Ganze einigermaßen gut überstehe und kein Lungenkrebs noch dazu kömmt. 


Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## WernerE

Alles Gute Bernd, die Daumen sind gedrückt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Bernd,

es wird schon gut gehen!
Schlaflose Nächte hatten wir alle schon einmal, oder auch einige Nächte mehr.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, das es kein externer Lungenkrebs ist.
Warum?
Weil ich kein Arzt bin.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Alles, alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

erstmal danke fürs Daumendrücken und den aufmunternden Worten an HartmutS und WernerE.

Mir geht es momentan sehr schlecht,
 ich hatte am Wochenende einen Nervenzusammenbruch und bekomme seit heute Tabletten für die Psyche, damit ich aus dem
tiefsten, psychischen Loch meines Lebens wieder herauskomme.

Desweiteren hab ich noch eine starke Reizung/Entzündungen meines Ischiasnerves im rechten Bein, so dass ich kaum laufen kann. Ich muss ständig wechseln zwischen stehen,laufen und liegen. 

Es langt ja nicht eins,es muss  noch ein zweites Laster dazu.

Ich habe deshalb heute meine OP abgesagt, es war mir nicht möglich heute da anzutreten. 

Die Klinik hatte Verständnis und meinte es nützt ja so nichts, ich soll mein Nervenkostüm in 
Ordnung bringen und mich dann wieder in der chirurgischen Ambulanz,am besten mit  neuen CT Aufnahmen, vorstellen. 
Wenn möglich, sollte ich mir dazu nicht zu lange Zeit nehmen.

Ich werde aber wohl den anderen Weg wählen und schnellstmöglich mit der ADT beginnen und den Herd engmaschig mit
LowDose CT beobachten und hoffen das es von der Prostata kommt.

Eine Frage in die Runde hätte ich: Kann man unter Hormontherapie operiert werden oder ist da dann das OP Risiko erhöht oder
sogar deutlich erhöht?


Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

> Eine Frage in die Runde hätte ich: Kann man unter Hormontherapie operiert werden oder ist da dann das OP Risiko erhöht oder
> sogar deutlich erhöht?


hallo bernd,

soweit mir bekannt ist, besteht kein erhöhtes risiko für ADT /AHT patienten.
vor einer OP wird im aufklärungsgespräch über komplikationen gesprochen. hier musst du alle medikamente angeben, die du in der letzten zeit verordnet bekommen hast.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Urologe fs hatte sich dazu geäußert:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...753#post105753

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend, 

danke  HartmutS und Georg_ für  eure Antwort. 

Mein Urologe ist zur Zeit im Urlaub, er hat mir aber noch ein Rezept ausgestellt, dass ich heute bei der anwesenden Arzthelferin abholen konnte.
Er hat mir Bicalutamid 50mg und Leuprolin ratio 11,25mg verschrieben. 

Ich fange morgen mit täglich 1 Tablette Bicalutamid 50mg an und nehm es so bis zum 16.9.   wo ich dann das Leuprolin verabreicht bekomme.
Warum nur 50 mg und nicht 150mg, langen die 50mg um den flair up zu unterdrücken?

@Georg_:  Mir ging es bei meiner Frage mehr darum,ob die Hormontherapie das allgemeine Operationsrisiko erhöht,wie zum Beispiel das Narkoserisiko,Kreislauf usw. . Da ich den Lungenbefund engmaschig kontrolliere und sollte er auf die Hormontherapie nicht ansprechen,werd ich um eine OP nicht herumkommen ,da es sich dann höchstwahrscheinlich um ein Lungenkarzionom handeln wird und das wäre dann keine Keilresektion sondern die Entfernung des Oberlappens.

Ich muss ja auch dringend was gegen den Tumor in der Prostata/Samenblaseloge ,der nicht mehr operiert und bestrahlt werden kann, tun. Bevor er mir Blase,Darm oder Harnleiter angreift,falls er es noch nicht hat.


Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

"Warum nur 50 mg und nicht 150mg, langen die 50mg um den flair up zu unterdrücken?" Ich glaube das ist eine der großen ungelösten Fragen der Uroonkologie. Ich gebe dir Recht, 150 mg wäre auf Grund der vorliegenden Studien logisch richtiger. Aber weltweit werden 50 mg verwendet und gegen das Argument: "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" wird man nicht ankommen.

Die Hormontherapie erhöht nach meiner Kenntnis nicht das allgemeine Operationsrisiko.

Von einem Tumor in der Prostata/Samenblaseloge, der nicht mehr operiert und bestrahlt werden kann, steht in deinem Profil nichts. Da sind nur zwei Lymphknotenmetastasen erwähnt.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Gerog_ ,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich habe es im Thread #190 erwähnt und du hast mir da Ratschlag gegeben.

Ich habe bis jetzt einmal 2 Lk wegstrahlen lassen und einmal 1 Lk.

Im mom hab ich das Rezidiv in der Louge ,dass laut Tumorboard nicht mehr operiert und bestrahlt werden kann und den Lungenbefund.

Aber ich habe mein Profil in letzter Zeit vernachlässigt und werde es in nächster Zeit vervollständigen.

Danke nochmal.

Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## Georg_

Bernd,

ich kann nicht 40 Beiträge zurückblättern um dir antworten zu können. Dort hatte ich geschrieben: "Außerdem sollte der Strahlentherapeut beurteilen, ob man noch bestrahlen kann und nicht der Urologe." Ergänzend jetzt, es sollte auch ein Strahlentherapeut sein, der SBRT oder Brachytherapie beherrscht und nicht am Telefon seine Mitarbeiter befragt werden.

In diesem neuerem Review werden als Salvage-Therapie nach Bestrahlung vor allem Brachytherapie oder SBRT, aber auch Cryotherapie empfohlen. Die Autoren hatten wohl meinen Beitrag gelesen  :L&auml;cheln:  https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33309278/

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist noch eine Studie, in der mit SBRT Rezidive in einem vorher bestrahlten Gebiet behandelt wurden.
https://www.birpublications.org/doi/...r_pub++0pubmed

Diese Behandlung wird man nur an sehr wenigen Kliniken in Deutschland bekommen können und die müsste man erstmal finden.

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Georg_,

Ich bedanke mich für deine weiteren Recherchen und Ratschlag.

Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## bernd58

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden und meine jetztige Situation mitteilen.

Ich hatte am 13.12.2021 meinen Urologentermin und bekam dort meine 2te Hormonspritze Leuprolin 11,25mg.

Am 09.12.2021 hatte ich Blutentnahme mit folgenden Werten nach der 1te Hormonspritze:  PSA 0,12 ng/ml ; freies PSA <0,01 ng/ml ; Testosteron gesamt <0,24 nmol/l ( <0,07 ng/ml ).

Mein Lungenrundherd hat sich durch die erste Hormonspritze von 8,24mm auf 6,45mm verkleinert.

Ich habe die erste Hormonspritze recht gut vertragen und fühle mich relativ fit. Hin und wieder schwache Hitzewallungen und mein Blutdruck der sich etwas erhöht hat und jetzt bei 140/85 bis 150/90 liegt.

Bekomme jetzt gegen den erhöhten Blutdruck RamiLich 10mg und nehme davon täglich eine halbe Tablette ( 5mg ) .

Mein Urologe möchte beim nächsten Kontrolltermin im März 2022 nochmals ein niedrig dosiertes CT Thorax machen lassen um festzustellen ob der Rundherd in der Lunge sich weiter verkleinert.

Bis dahin werde ich keine Lungenoperation machen lassen, ausser es würden irgendwelche Symptome auftreten.

Desweiteren möchte er ein MRT Abdomen und Becken machen lassen um nach dem Rezidiv in der Protataloge zu schauen und ob sich da auch etwas getan hat.

Ich glaub ich kann jetzt ein klein wenig entspannter in die Feiertage gehen.

Ich wünsche allen hier ruhige und schöne Weihnachten und jedem Betroffenen alles Gute und nur gute Befunde.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Bernd,




> Mein Lungenrundherd hat sich durch die erste Hormonspritze von 8,24mm auf 6,45mm verkleinert.


ich hatte es geahnt.
Und weil ich kein Arzt bin, tippe ich noch einmal, dass der Herd weiter rückläufig sein wird, da es sich um Krebszellen des Prostatageschehens handelt.
Sonst hätte die ADT ja nicht gegriffen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Einen guten Abend,

ich berichte über meinen weiteren Verlauf.

Am 30.03.22 hatte ich meinen viertel jährlichen Kontrolltermin beim Urologen.

Ein paar Tage vorher wurde  ein niedrig dosiertes CT der Lunge angefertigt. Der festgestellte Rundherd spricht auf die Hormontherapie an und hat sich weiter auf 5,4mm verkleinert.
Damit ist wohl endgültig der Verdacht auf Lungenkrebs ausgeräumt und ich bin am überlegen ob ich nochmals den Strahlendoktor frage, ob er mir den Rest wegstrahlt, da er es ohne Biopsie nicht machen wollte.

Beim Urolgen waren die Standarduntersuchungen alle soweit in Ordnung.
PSA ging nochmals herunter, auf den Wert 0,06 ng/ml und Testosteron < 0,07 ng/ml.

Da ich jetzt als fernmetastasiert gelte, hat mein Urologe meinen Fall nochmals dem Tumorboard am SLK Klinikum in Heilbronn vorgestellt.
Dort wurde weiter ADT und zusätzlich Apalutamid empfohlen.

Ich bekomme jetzt Trenatone 11,25mg als Spritze und nehme seit 12.04.22 Apalutamid 240mg/täglich ein.

Durch die Hormonspritzen haben sich folgende Nebenwirkungen entwickelt: erhöhter Blutdruck, geringe körperliche Leistungsminderung, vereinzelte Hitzewallungen, Verdacht auf gewisse Vergesslichkeit.
Über Apalutamid kann ich wegen der kürze der Einnahme noch keine Aussagen über Nebenwirkungen treffen.

Meine Frage an euch, ist es sinnvoll die Lungenmetastase bestrahlen zu lassen oder weiter abwarten, ob sie durch die zwei Medikamente noch weiter zurück geht oder gar ganz von Röntgenbild verschwindet?


Grüße

Bernd

----------


## Michi1

Was ist bei diesen Werten nicht in Ordnung. Ich bekomme nur den von PSA <0,07 und ich und auch mein Uro ist damit voll zufrieden. Keinerlei Anwendungen oder Tabletten.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Da ich jetzt als fernmetastasiert gelte, hat mein Urologe meinen Fall nochmals dem Tumorboard am SLK Klinikum in Heilbronn vorgestellt.
> Dort wurde weiter ADT und zusätzlich Apalutamid empfohlen.


Hallo Bernd,

Ich würde erst einmal bei dieser Empfehlung bleiben!
Falls sich die Krebszellen nicht vollständig zurückbilden, spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, wenn du den Strahlendoktor noch einmal fragst, ob er dir den Rest wegstrahlen kann.




> Durch die Hormonspritzen haben sich folgende Nebenwirkungen entwickelt: erhöhter Blutdruck, geringe körperliche Leistungsminderung, vereinzelte Hitzewallungen, Verdacht auf gewisse Vergesslichkeit.


Diese Nebenwirkungen incl. Vergesslichkeit können auftreten

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

> Was ist bei diesen Werten nicht in Ordnung. Ich bekomme nur den von PSA <0,07 und ich und auch mein Uro ist damit voll zufrieden. Keinerlei Anwendungen oder Tabletten.


Einfach nur Glück gehabt bislang! Dankbar sein und bitte nicht immer mit anderen Verläufen vergleichen, das wäre sehr nett. Danke und viele Grüße 
Achim

----------


## Michi1

Wenn dort 0,06 steht darf ich doch fragen was daran schlimm ist. Da müsste ich doch ausflippen mit meinen Werten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Michi,

Bernd hat zwar keinen direkten Lungenkrebs, aber es sind Zellen in die Lunge gewandert.
Das macht es problematisch.
Das steht überhaupt nicht im Vergleich zu deinen Werten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir diese Problematik etwas erklären.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, Danke. Ich habe nur die PSA Werte gesehen darum habe ich geschrieben das das ganz normal ist. Zellen in der Lunge erhöhen ja diesen Wert nicht.

----------


## Trekker

> Durch die Hormonspritzen haben sich folgende Nebenwirkungen entwickelt: erhöhter Blutdruck, geringe körperliche Leistungsminderung, vereinzelte Hitzewallungen, Verdacht auf gewisse Vergesslichkeit.


Die ersten beiden kann ich nach 5 Monaten Trenantone voll bestätigen. Hitzewallungen sind mir noch nicht direkt aufgefallen, allerdings hatte ich kurzzeitig einen wahnsinnig hohen Blutdruck (in der Spitze: 223/126).
Kann es sein, dass diejenigen, die keine Hitzewallungen verspüren einen umso höheren Blutdruck bekommen?

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

erstmal Danke an HartmutS und die anderen für die Antworten. 

Ich werde es, wie Hartmut empfohlen hat, erstmal mit der jetztigen Therapie, ADT plus Apalutamid, weiter versuchen und engmaschig kontrollieren.

@Michi1

[Zellen in der Lunge erhöhen ja diesen Wert nicht.]

Ich kann dir bei der Aussage nicht ganz folgen ......sorry.

@Trekker

Ich kann dir leider deine Frage mit dem Blutdruck nicht beantworten, aber hier gibt es echte Spezialisten, die weitaus mehr über die Krankeit wissen als ich, vielleicht weiss jemand von denen eine Antwort.


Gruß

Bernd

----------


## urosport

Hi, ich habe jetzt ca. 1/2 Jahr Trenatone, ich kann die Hitzewallungen voll bestätigen, die verminderte körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit, schiebe ich auf die Bestrahlung und die verringerten roten Blutkörperchen, Vergesslichkeit: manchmal denke ich mir ich kann mir keine 2 Sachen merken, manchmal denke ich, ich habe Wortfindungsstörungen - aber ich denke da jammere ich auf hohem Niveau. Ich hatte schon immer zu hohen Blutdruck, nehme auch schon 20 Jahre Medikamente, und habe jetzt bei 150 zu 100 mal die Ramipril 5mg um 2,5 mg Amlodipin erhöht, auch fauf 5mg. Scheint sich jetzt wieder im normalen Bereich zu bewegen.
Karl

----------


## Michi1

Bernd, ich wollte damit nur sagen das Krebszellen in der Lungen den PSA Wert nicht erhöhen.
Was erhöht den Wert.
https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...-prostatakrebs

----------


## bernd58

Hallo Michi,

ich vermute schon, dass eine Prostatametastase in der Lunge Einfluß auf den PSA Wert hat.

Verstehe deine Antwort deshalb wieder nicht so.

Gruß 

Bernd

----------


## MartinWK

Das würde ich auch vermuten. Allerdings könnte eine neuroendokrine Entartung in den 12 Jahren nach Diagnose 7b stattgefunden haben: die wäre PSA-neutral.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Aber nachdem der Rundherd auf HT ansprach, wird er wohl auch PSA produzieren. Michi, ich versteh deinen Kommentar ebenfalls nicht.

Bernd, dir erstmal gute Besserung mit deinem Lungenbefund!

----------


## Michi1

Ich vermute das halt. Nicht jeder Krebs produziert PSA bin ich der Meinung.

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich vermute das halt. Nicht jeder Krebs produziert PSA bin ich der Meinung.


Hallo Michi,
da hast Du wohl Recht. Deshalb sollte man, auch wenn PSA quasi 0 ist, hin und wieder mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren wie PSMA PET/CT, CT, Skelettszintigraphie, etc. kontrollieren, ob irgendwo im Körper neue, PSA-neutrale Metastasen aufgetaucht sind.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte meine momentan deutlich verschlechterte Situation beschreiben und bin natürlich für jeden Rat dankbar.
> 
> Gestern (28.06.21) wurde bei mir ein PSMA PET CT mit F18 in Heidelberg durchgeführt. Heidelberg macht anscheinend nur noch F18 PET,da laut Personal die Prostataloge damit besser zu beurteilen sei.
> 
> Es kam für mich ein erschreckender Befund heraus. Schock.
> 
> 1. Ein kleiner Herd im rechten Lungenflügel,ziemlich weit oben, der auf dem CT alleine sichtbar war und auch eine Anreicherung im PET hatte. Laut Professor abklärungsbedürftig, mehr sagte er nicht, Urologe
> ...


Liebe Freunde,

bei Bernd geht es nicht unbedingt nur um PSMA und PSA Werte, daher habe ich noch einmal das Posting von Bernd vom 29.06.21 hierher kopiert.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden und meine momentane Situation schildern.

Habe jetzt erst eine Coviderkrankung überstanden und war erst nach 14 Tagen im Schnelltest positiv.
Die Symptome waren 4 Tage lang sehr starke Kopfschmerzen und 40 Grad Fieber, nach dem 4. Tag wurde es täglich deutlich besser.

Im Moment muss ich nach einem Zeckenbiss und einer rundlichen Entzündung an der Stelle eine Antibiotikabehandlung gegen Borreliose durchführen.


Aber jetzt zu meinem Prostatakrebs.

PSA <0,04 ng/ml, Testosteron 0,07 ng/ml

Die Nebenwirkungen der ADT mit Trenantone und Apalutamid werden schon heftiger.

Mein Schilddrüsenwert ( TSH ) ist so stark gestiegen, das ich Tabletten für die Schilddrüse (L-Thyroxin) täglich einnehmen muss.
Hitzewallungen deutlich stärker und öfter.
Ich meine mein Haarausfall ist auch stärker.
Meine Leistung ist auch deutlich verschlechtert, bin relativ schnell außer Atem und schwitze bei Anstrengung extrem stark, was ich so nicht kenne.
Komisch ist, dass sich mein erhöhter Blutdruck ins Gegenteil verwandelt hat und ich jetzt mit niedrigen Werten zu kämpfen habe. Morgens kann das
schonmal 105 / 70 sein.

Meinen Lungenrundherd der rückläufig auf die Therapie reagiert, haben wir in dem Quartal nicht kontrolliert. Mein Urologe meinte es würde im nächsten Quartal auch noch genügen und wollte mit der Strahlenbelastung etwas haushalten.

Er lies jedoch ein MRT Becken durchführen um zu schauen wie das Rezidiv in der Samenblasenloge, das nicht mehr operiert und bestrahlt werden kann laut Tumorboard SLK Klinik Heilbronn, auf die ADT reagiert.

Laut Radiologie hat sich das Rezidiv um die hälfte verkleinert und liegt nur noch knapp an der Blasenhinterwand an. Es gibt keinerlei  Hinweise das die Blasenwand infiltriert ist.

Sollte mir irgendwer von euch doch noch einen Tip haben, wie ich den Tumor in der Samenblaseloge loswerden kann, wäre ich dankbar. 


Gruß
Bernd

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Bernd,

einen Tipp für die Samenblaseloge habe ich nicht,
kann aber den größten Teil deiner Nebenwirkungen bestätigen.
Das ist nun mal so bei einer ADT mit Spritze.

Gründe, dass der Blutdruck bei einer ADT fällt kenne ich nicht.
Der Haarausfall kann moderat ausfallen. Es ist aber selten.
Da sollte immer bedacht werden, dass wir älter werden, und wir gelegentlich ein paar Federn verlieren.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## bernd58

Hallo,

und Danke für deine Antwort.

Korrektur, sollte natürlich negativ nach 14 Tagen und nicht positiv heissen. 

Gruß

Bernd

----------

